# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous - Part 30



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2014)

*100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

first post   get


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Stunna.  You going to check out Big Eyes?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Um. Probably not any time soon. 

ribs Brad Pitt recurring joke


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

At least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> At least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.



That died a long time ago


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

You guys owe me.  Basically supporting the anime industry on my own right now.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You guys owe me.  Basically supporting the anime industry on my own right now.



$398.98...


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 24, 2014)

10th post.

I am cool


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2014)

nobody supports the anime industry anymore cause of those shitty prices, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nobody supports the anime industry anymore cause of those shitty prices, Rukia.


Don't worry Para.  I got this.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2014)

*Fantastic Mr. Fox*: Strong 7
Weak third half to an otherwise funny movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice selection masterpiece.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

So many rich dudes here. I feel so damn small.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

World.  My top 10 game list for 2014:



Hopefully 2015 is better.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> So many rich dudes here. I feel so damn small.



Only Rukia lol. Rest of us living that frugal life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Only Rukia lol. Rest of us living that frugal life.



Hmm.. Most people here did see Gone Girl after the TIFY release, so you're probably right.



Rukia said:


> World.  My top 10 game list for 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully 2015 is better.



Isn't Conception that game where you breed baby soldiers or something?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Conception was a major fucking disappointment.  Actually, 6-10 on the list were all pretty disappointing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Even Bravely Default?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't think I played any 2014 games at all this year


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Bravely Default was cheesy.  I might have liked it more if I were twenty years younger.  And the voices were annoying as hell.  But complaints aside.  It was not a bad game.  Just disappointing.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2014)

praising persona 4 yet criticizing bravely default? 

I fail to see how that works 

At least you have dragon age and transistor on your list


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2014)

Bravely Defaults second half almost ruined the game.
This was probably the worst decision in game design i have ever seen.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2014)

Wonderful news everybody! You can rent The Interview online right now.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 24, 2014)

Too busy watching Die Hard right now. 

HAAAANS! 



I think my fav part is when John shoots Franco's knees out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Transistor is fantastic.  You guys should buy it.  Support indie publishers!


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2014)

Transistor is on my wishlist.
I just lack gaming time and have several others to finish first


----------



## Karasu (Dec 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pJmtn6JP7Ug[/YOUTUBE]

Dem stylized graphics


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Para would really enjoy Transistor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

*The Nightmare Before Christmas* - *10/10*

The music, story, and art. I love this movie to death 
I seriously can't get enough of it. Timeless classic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2014)

Watchdogs making someones top ten list. I hope that's just because you didn't play more than 10 games this year.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

I really wish I was a fan of "Nightmare Before Christmas".


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

That's what they tell me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

And I thought Stunna was the one with the good taste here. SMH


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Um, sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Watchdogs making someones top ten list. I hope that's just because you didn't play more than 10 games this year.


P much.  I only had about 3 games not on my top 10 list.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> And I thought Stunna was the one with the good taste here. SMH


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

hey, screw you too Han


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2014)

I mean you could do worse over Stunna

but still


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Xmas


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

thanks...Para


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2014)

Stunna. Like shit like Prince of Egypt but doesn't like Nightmare before Christmas. Smh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, for starters, "Prince of Egypt" is definitely better than "Nightmare Before Christmas". Secondly, I _like_ the latter movie--at least the first 45 minutes or so--I just lose interest after that; it's never really done much for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Is it because Sally didn't look like she was 15 Stunna?


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> Is it because Sally didn't look like she was 15 Stunna?



Did you just confuse Stunna for Masterrace?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2014)

Nightmare Before Christmas isn't even a good movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> Did you just confuse Stunna for Masterrace?



IIRC Master likes em younger than that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 24, 2014)

If the crux is a king, then I can fix it


----------



## Detective (Dec 24, 2014)

So my plane landed earlier, customs was easy to get through(surprisingly on Christmas Eve) and I was all set for a smooth drive back to my relative's home:



Fuck this London traffic

It's not even an issue that they basically only have like 1 lane on each side, but apparently no one has any idea how to properly drive here, and despite all that CCTV, I don't see anyone getting ticketed like fuck for their shitty motor skills.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2014)

It's Christmas. Of course the traffic is gonna be murder in London Detective. Not to mention all the road works going on. Welcome to hell. Take the underground yo.


----------



## Detective (Dec 24, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's Christmas. Of course the traffic is gonna be murder in London Detective. Not to mention all the road works going on. Welcome to hell. Take the underground yo.



I can understand congestion due to roadwork or sheer volume mate, but today, all I saw as the root cause was a bunch of shitty, shitty drivers not knowing how to drive, which caused so much backlog.

Especially those double decker bus drivers.



And yeah, will use the metro transportation system after Boxing Day. From what I understood, almost all the public services are running on a limited scheduling starting at 8pm tonight.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> So my plane landed earlier, customs was easy to get through(surprisingly on Christmas Eve) and I was all set for a smooth drive back to my relative's home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should see me drive lol.

You stay in your relative's house for the entire month? 

I'm almost confirmed going to Sri Lanka, bro. :ho


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> Especially those double decker bus drivers.



At least your not cycling.


----------



## Detective (Dec 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You should see me drive lol.
> 
> You stay in your relative's house for the entire month?
> 
> I'm almost confirmed going to Sri Lanka, bro. :ho



LOL, I know you would just run over the people and consider it like losing a few points in a video game at most. 

And yeah, I'm staying with them. No need to worry about accommodation costs that way. I considered just getting a hotel room downtown for the month, but my family said that would be insane.

Also, very nice on your proposed trip. I haven't been back there since we came to Canada in the 80's, as I mentioned to you. It's beautiful in terms of tropical scenery, though, from what I hear and see.



Han Solo said:


> At least your not cycling.



They should be taken out back and shot. I saw the signs posted for the Bus/Bike lane, and got rustled as fuck. They get their own separate lane for almost the entire day/week, outside of certain peak hours.



I heard every year, a bunch of bicyclists die in huge numbers, by getting hit or crushed between buses/trucks(or lorries as you call them here ).

They should be smarter and just ride on the sidewalk.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

*Training Day:* 7/10
The conclusion is a bit ridiculous and drawn out, but other then that, solid gold shit.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Merry Xmas



Merry Xmas Yasha - rest of you film ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 




Detective said:


> So my plane landed earlier, customs was easy to get through(surprisingly on Christmas Eve) and I was all set for a smooth drive back to my relative's home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch, bitch, bitch. You're in fucking LONDON


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 24, 2014)

THAT BENZ DOE


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> LOL, I know you would just run over the people and consider it like losing a few points in a video game at most.
> 
> And yeah, I'm staying with them. No need to worry about accommodation costs that way. I considered just getting a hotel room downtown for the month, but my family said that would be insane.
> 
> Also, very nice on your proposed trip. I haven't been back there since we came to Canada in the 80's, as I mentioned to you. It's beautiful in terms of tropical scenery, though, from what I hear and see.



Frugal as usual. ：LOS 

If I were you, I would murder my relative so I can have the entire house for myself for one month.


So I have been looking for this little guy. It costs less than 5 bucks but the shipping costs almost 50 bucks. WTF


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2014)

why would you drive, catch the tube m8


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow. Series 3 of Sherlock really does suck balls.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Wow. Series 3 of Sherlock really does suck balls.


don't let Vault catch'u say that.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2014)

*2 Days 1 Night*

7/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 24, 2014)

*The Social Network:* 8.5/10


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed2kSuKqfz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm watching that with my homies


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

*The Guest*

It's great. Especially before the revelation of who David is. Nice creepy vibe. The final act is B movie-esque, but the soundtrack is really good.

8.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

I want film club to be christmassy this friday so you guys can pm me a film choice that's a little festive.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

This feels Christmassy enough for you?

[youtube]LPyPEraG74c[/youtube]


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

*Jaws:* 8.4/10
The opening is fucking brilliant. Haven't watched in forever but still love this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Grand Budapest Hotel

Good film. Ralph Fiennes was absolutely outstanding here, and the last act was really well done. With the ending being incredibly bittersweet. If only the rest of the film resonated as much as the last few scenes this would one of Wes Anderson's best. 

Nicely executed, and detailed and sweet. If abit of a folly by my accounts.

B


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *The Guest*
> 
> It's great. Especially before the revelation of who David is. Nice creepy vibe. The final act is B movie-esque, but the soundtrack is really good.
> 
> 8.5/10


Para.  You should check this one out.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2014)

Woke up early this morning, took an hour walk around the surrounding area. Holy shit, the city is pretty much shutdown on Christmas. Not even the bus service is running. Kind of creepy in a way, like a scene out of a Doctor Who episode where everyone was kidnapped by some British villain sounding alien race. 

Merry Christmas everyone!

... or should I say Happy Christmas?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Nightcrawler

It's nice to see a socipathic protagonist not shoved down the anti hero route or an arc of redemption. Blinding performances, superb direction and great writing round off this morbid satire. Good stuff. More of this please.

A-


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Woke up early this morning, took an hour walk around the surrounding area. Holy shit, the city is pretty much shutdown on Christmas. Not even the bus service is running. Kind of creepy in a way, like a scene out of a Doctor Who episode where everyone was kidnapped by some British villain sounding alien race.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> ... or should I say Happy Christmas?



Londoners don't get a day off so yeah Christmas is family time in the UK. Boxing Day will be relentless don't worry. Outside of primark and john lewis there will be a zombie apocalypse over their shit sales.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Londoners don't get a day off so yeah Christmas is family time in the UK. Boxing Day will be relentless don't worry. Outside of primark and john lewis there will be a zombie apocalypse over their shit sales.



Hahaha, I've already been warned about the shopping tomorrow. I mean, Boxing Day is super busy back home too, but people don't get violent/aggressive as fuck about it. 

But hey, at least it's not like those crazy Americans on Black Friday. 

Also, fuck your plug and adapter cable system, Enno. Why can't you all have regular electrical plugs like the rest of the civilized world? 

Luckily I have one of those 110V/220V converters for my phone and laptop. 

Otherwise.....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hahaha, I've already been warned about the shopping tomorrow. I mean, Boxing Day is super busy back home too, but people don't get violent/aggressive as fuck about it.
> 
> But hey, at least it's not like those crazy Americans on Black Friday.
> 
> ...



Yo we exported civilization. We can have any adapter we want. Squat up Detective.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

QPR against Arsenal tomorrow @ Arsenal though.  I think we should rest all our main guys and focus on Sunday.  Home match against Crystal Palace.  We actually have a shot in that one.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Rukia did you lose a bet or something. What's with the qpr support


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

QPR is rising Ennoea.  I have Detective leaning towards being a fan.  I think I have convinced Vault to make them his second favorite team.  This is a movement.  You and Han should get in while you can.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2014)

If we drew Arsenal, that means you will beat them


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Rukia, I got dat "Bebop" Blu-ray album.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh shit Stunna has a black woman set. Yo christmas miracle.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> If we drew Arsenal, that means you will beat them




Don't give me that bullshit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Oh shit Stunna has a black woman set. Yo christmas miracle.


**


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2014)

Do I need to watch Bebop anime in order to watch Bebop movie, or can I just skip it?

@Rukia- You know it's true


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia, I got dat "Bebop" Blu-ray album.


Yep.  Honestly not sure I will watch it any time soon.  But it is a good addition to my collection.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

The movie takes place between episodes 23 and 24 I think. There's no reason why you wouldn't watch the show first.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

In b4 Taleran raves about the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

The movie is pretty great but you wouldn't care about the characters unless you watch the show first.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2014)

brb, watching the show


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

What kind of loser skips the Bebop series


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, Bebop wasn't involved in my childhood, so I wasn't exactly a kid when I found out about it, and by the time I did, I thought it looked kinda old and wasn't very sure if I should watch it or not.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The movie is pretty great but you wouldn't care about the characters unless you watch the show first.


Yeah, I haven't watched it in like 8 years.  Still remember the names of all the characters.



Parallax said:


> What kind of loser skips the Bebop series


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Eva, Bebop and Trigun will never be outdated. Here worth watching always.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5FtVJ3C3GCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What was that game where you had to run away from the enemies and there were wires that you and bounce on?



Fuck you Rukia 
[YOUTUBE]zJVZaEiu8Kc[/YOUTUBE]

That music 
[YOUTUBE]gXMoNWk3jS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

Enno I agree 

rukia just perf


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

do the Santa thing


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

I saw The Interview last night

it was dumb as fuck and sophomoric but I enjoyed it.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

as if you weren't high as fuck and couldn't tell either way


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

The Boxtrolls - 7/10

it was alright


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

of course i was high as fuck

da fuck i ain't seeing that shit sober, warudo pls


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Ahh an LA Christmas. Get high, eat Turkey and puke guts.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

it's Ham not turkey


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

*Fantasia*

still dat masterpiece


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2014)

this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) eats turkey on christmas ?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

I heard Jews eat Chinese food on Christmas.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2014)

Japan's KFC Christmas is clearly GOAT.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2014)

Enno, you finished TP yet?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2014)

*Gremlins - 7.5/10*

Okay, not all Christmas movies suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Enno, you finished TP yet?



Nearly. I got abit annoyed at the current track of the story and peaced out. I will finish it though, i've only got a few eps left.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

We really should have done a best film of the year thread, revive the Theatre a bit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> We really should have done a best film of the year thread, revive the Theatre a bit.



It can still be done.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Guardians will win it won't it


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

fucking make the thread then


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2014)

Marvel movie, animated shit or Interstellar would win


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2014)

also, y'all can pick up TWIM now. Scans are complete.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Guardians will win it won't it



Disrespecting this generations 2001, directed by the GOAT filmmaker. 

Smh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

*Fantasia 2000*

_Symphony No. 5 in C minor-I. Allegro con brio_

Eh. This segment was alright, but it didn't leave much of an impression; was basically just there because "Fantasia". 

_Pines of Rome_

Would have preferred the whales to have been traditionally animated rather than CG, but they didn't look dated when they were swimming/flying close to the ocean surface because of the complimenting color scheme and use of shading. As good as the visuals of them flying through the clouds were, the blue whales on white backdrops made the dated animation stand out more.

_Rhapsody in Blue_

A memorable segment with good line work and energy. It captured the mood of the music well, but it didn't really feel like it fit in a "Fantasia" picture.

_The Steadfast Tin Soldier_

The plasticity of the animation on the toys worked towards this short's favor; lots of good lighting and very touching interactions between the soldier and the ballerina.

_The Carnival of the Animals, Finale_

This was a fun, silly segment, but stuck out the most out of them all as being out of place; its short length definitely made it feel like filler, similarly to "Symphony No. 5".

_The Sorcerer's Apprentice_

The only remnant of the original film here. As fantastic as this segment is--and was--it too felt out of place, and didn't really need to be here.

_Pomp and Circumstance_

The most light-hearted of the bunch with some really good gags.

_Firebird Suite_

Breathtaking. _This_ is "Fantasia". Without a doubt the best thing to come out of this movie and one of the highlights of Disney's filmography. 

Overall a fun movie, but pales in comparison to its predecessor. It lacked the class and weight of the 1940 film, and changes like the celebrity MCs didn't help.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Here you go guys, vote away:


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> also, y'all can pick up TWIM now. Scans are complete.



holy shit i can read this now


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

The discussion gets heated fast. 

Same shit different year.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2014)

Best film of the year??  The what year debate is always annoying.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> We really should have done a best film of the year thread, revive the Theatre a bit.



Make another one limted to the regulars


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

what's the point?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

We don't condone elitism in KT.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2014)

Sora said:


> Avengers
> Jurassic World
> and Star Wars
> 
> those are the only 3 I'm watching



What's the point of letting people like that vote?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

to be fair tho

I can think of a handful of people who wouldn't want to count your vote either


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

how is this a debate this is a best of 2014 

how the fuck you gonna have a movie finished in 2013 be on this list

it's like putting London Calling as one of the best albums of the 80s cause it was released in the last week of 79


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Para exerting authority 

Where is your own list though?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

i'm still thinking of my choices


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Going to try and knock out The Rover, The Babadook, and The Guest today.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Para will end up abstaining because there are not enough hipster films this year.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> how is this a debate this is a best of 2014
> 
> how the fuck you gonna have a movie finished in 2013 be on this list
> 
> it's like putting London Calling as one of the best albums of the 80s cause it was released in the last week of 79



So is The Hunt a 2012 release or 2013 and is You're Next 2011 or 2013?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

The Hunt is 2012 duh

and You're Next is interesting and kind of a rare exception since it was released in 2011 and should be considered as such, it's just that the studio sat on the film for nearly two years before releasing it for whatever reason.  iono it's still a 2011 film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

I think films like "You're Next" should be seen as 2011 films (or the initial year of their debut, whether that be at a festival or foreign country) in every case _except_ for when it comes to "best of" lists on the basis of access. 

Yeah, "The Double" came out in 2013 at TIFF, but if 90% of its viewers were only able to see it in 2014, that should mean something.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

why?

It was finished in 2013 and shown as a finished product in 2013

just cause the majority of people didn't get to see it doesn't mean you just void that aspect out


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Because otherwise these films fall into a void where they can't be acknowledged by most people until it's "too late". I mean, yeah, you can amend your 2013 list in late 2014 once you've seen the movie, but its not exactly apropos anymore. Plus it's not like our lists are official or professional, so bending the rules a bit doesn't mean much.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

again so what

Americans didn't get to experience Cowboy Bebop till 2000 but it was aired in 1998

You would still label it as a 1998 series right?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

yes I would

I'd also put it on my "best of 2000" list since it wasn't available to me in 1998, with a special mention that it's actually a 1998 series.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Speaking of "The Double", for those of you who have seen both, do you prefer it or "Enemy"? Two 2013 films about doppelgangers.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Haven't seen The Double yet, but Enemy was awful.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Haven't seen The Double yet, but Enemy was awful.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

*Legend*

Good casting. Mia Sara as Princess Lily was fair and beautiful. Tim Curry looked menacing as Darkness. The boy who played the elf was also good.

The story is archetypal. You have seen one, you have seen all.

6.8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Has anyone seen Valerie and Her Week of Wonders? The trailer looks fantastic.

[youtube]mMntrQRCkOQ[/youtube]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 25, 2014)

How did everyones Christmas/holiday go?

From a movie standpoint I got Gone Baby Gone and 12 Angry Men so I made out nicely. Nobody got me GotG or CAWS though. Bout to order those.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Didn't receive any Christmas gift from anyone. I bought myself a flight ticket to Sri Lanka, if that counts.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> how is this a debate this is a best of 2014
> 
> how the fuck you gonna have a movie finished in 2013 be on this list
> 
> it's like putting London Calling as one of the best albums of the 80s cause it was released in the last week of 79



really para?

you gonna make a stink about something so infinitesimal?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

ayo, I didn't know Warudo knew any six syllable words


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm sorry I have standards, Warudo


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Wasn't Alan Turing gay? I recall he commited suicide because he was ostracized for being gay or something along that line.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> again so what
> 
> Americans didn't get to experience Cowboy Bebop till 2000 but it was aired in 1998
> 
> You would still label it as a 1998 series right?



So what was it finished in 1998? Only the U.S release matter.

And your list is going to be shitty because films like The Double and Under the Skin won't be on it because it's a "2013" film.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of "The Double", for those of you who have seen both, do you prefer it or "Enemy"? Two 2013 films about doppelgangers.



Two of my favorite recent movies. Excellent


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Holidays you magnificent cunts.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2014)

The Interview 10/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

*The Rover:* 6/10
Very disappointing. Nearly threw my remote at the TV after the ending.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2014)

*The Grand Budapest Hotel - 8.5/10*

Might be my favourite Wes Anderson movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

*Visions of Light*

A 1992 documentary about the importance and evolution of cinematography since the conception of cinema; interesting and informative.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2014)

That's a pretty cool set Stunna. Where is it from?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

It's from the the "Firebird Suite" segment of Disney's "Fantasia 2000".


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 26, 2014)

*Boyhood*  ~ 8.5/10

Well i can see where all the hype is coming from, it does a great job  portraying in a realistic way the boyhood of the protagonist, and manges to give pretty much every character a well defined personality, even the ones that appear for like five minutes at most.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 26, 2014)

Loved Boyhood.

Good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Not enough musical numbers in Boyhood for Stunnan


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Love your sig, stunna.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Doctor Who: Last Christmas

Inceptioned/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

*The Guest* - *8/10*

The right kind of scary even tho it's not a horror. These kinds of movie tend to scare me more than special effect-y monsters and whatnot. I mean, imagine if such a program did in fact exist if doesn't already. It makes you think. Ending was neat too. One loophole IMO is how trusting the family were. No dead son's friend of mine is gonna stay more than one night tops. SERIOUSLY. I thought of that even before all the suspicious activity started. But I guess that's where the psychological stuff is happening; do you kick out a pretty much talking breathing memoir of your son during service for safety? Movie made me think for a while, so it did its job very well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Lots of spoilers in this trailer.

[YOUTUBE]OaRx7iR9kXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

That movie is okay but falls apart. 

2014 has been really stunning for movies (I still have like 3 or 4 to see too), makes me fear for 2015.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

That piqued my interest, Rukia.


Regarding The Guest, I think the story would have been more creepy if David turns out to be an impersonator instead of the failed military experiment BS.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Not enough musical numbers in Boyhood for Stunnan


The scene with Soulja Boy almost sufficed.



Yasha said:


> Love your sig, stunna.


Thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Yasha, do you think this will be good?

[YOUTUBE]7D4dbbDK6Ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a chance to see that but I didn't go I did hear good things.


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

Imma watch that


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks good. I will watch it for sure.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yasha, do you think this will be good?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7D4dbbDK6Ew[/YOUTUBE]



Beats me. Never heard of the director. And Rinko Kikuchi isn't exactly known for being selective with her roles (I mean, she took part in the 47 freaking Ronin). The synopsis sounds funny. 



> A jaded Japanese woman discovers a hidden copy of Fargo (1996) on VHS, believing it to be a treasure map indicating the location of a large case of money.



Fargo? lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

I think it is an amusing quirky premise.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2014)

Detective!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Detective how are you enjoying England


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2014)

Enno do your people celebrate Xmas? I mean you guys are always so angry all the time, there must be a cease fire at least right ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2014)

It's boxing day aka Black Friday in Canada


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Enno do your people celebrate Xmas? I mean you guys are always so angry all the time, there must be a cease fire at least right ?



No we burn trees in the name of Allah the gracious and then go in to your houses and fuck your turkeys. Stuffed Turkey with special flavouring cuz that's how my people roll.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Bin Laden was Santa wannabe.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Bin Laden was overrated.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

I wonder if he found any virgins in afterlife.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't mention that shit. The last thing we need is Masterscout to become a jihadist and give the rest of them a bad name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

I still don't get what's so great about virgins. all dat blood. no thanks


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2014)

GotG temporarily out of stock on Amazon and sold out at the Walmart I was at as well. Shit is doing well for itself. Not good news for me though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Out of stock on Amazon?  Wow.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Khris said:


> I still don't get what's so great about virgins. all dat blood. no thanks



Arabs like em 'pure' and innocent. Get a kick out of that shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2014)

The best time to get a girl is right after her first boyfriend (assuming he took her virginity). You know she puts out, has only been with 1 dude (presumably) and you don't have to put up with the whole waiting game that the first boyfriend did.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

If you just want sex then just use the net or go to a bar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Arabs like em 'pure' and innocent. Get a kick out of that shit.



Hentai Manga would make a fortune here.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually not just Arabs. Asian men too. Like their women passive and young. Make man feel manly. Might as well have clubs and caves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

I wouldn't last 2 hours in a cave.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Caves are shite man. No wifi either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

You use wifi? Ewwwww.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If you just want sex then just use the net or go to a bar.



It's really not that hard to pick up girls at bars (certainly not at uni at least), but I don't go out just to get laid so I don't really go to those kind of places much. Generally pubs or clubs/raves depending on where I'm going.



Ennoea said:


> Actually not just Arabs. Asian men too. Like their women passive and young. Make man feel manly. Might as well have clubs and caves.



Also men who feel mightly oppressed by western wimmenz going to Asia to find they're perfect submissive waifu.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

You honeydicking in here?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

I see so many white guy and asian women couples these days. The waifu dream is real.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yasha, do you think this will be good?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7D4dbbDK6Ew[/YOUTUBE]



this looks delightful.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

wtf happened to this thread


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> wtf happened to this thread



[vocaroo]s1vKDV7sfX4u[/vocaroo]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

it's not working


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If you just want sex then just use the net or go to a bar.



you want just the sexs?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a Kindle Paperwhite

One of my nerd book friends was pissed, i'm part of the downfall of publishers


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

you have book friends?!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you have book friends?!



She has a library at home, I borrow most of my books from her.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> She has a library at home, I borrow most of my books from her.



she got big tits?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 26, 2014)

VBD asking the important questions in life.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

*The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Four Armies A.K.A. There And Back Again*

Was the best of the three, but still capped a mediocre trilogy. It'll make a really good movie when someone fanedits the trilogy tho 

:byakuya


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

The Interview - 8/10

funny as fuck in the second half 

don't see what was so controversial considering this movie was dumb as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

The Interview was dumb as hell.  But let's be honest.  It produced a lot of laughs.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2014)

*Inherent Vice*
I have not read Inherent Vice but that movie is in the exact spirit of the Pynchon I have read, delightful moments strung together.

Josh Brolin is a national treasure and we have been wasting him.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> *The Interview was dumb as hell.*  But let's be honest.  It produced a lot of laughs.



Well what'd you expect? It was supposed to be dumb. And produce a lot of laughs, so yeah, it delivered.


Would anyone here recommend I Origins?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't think we needed a film club this week.  Not since everyone is on Holiday.  But Ennoea acted like we were going to have one.  And I never got an email or anything.  So I assume it was canceled.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

i'm assuming it's not happening tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

I was waiting for a clue myself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Korra Season 4:  8/10.

That's the quality I have been waiting for Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

Glad you liked it more than I did.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

The only thing I didn't care for were the mechs.  Will watch season 3 next.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

lol why'd you watch S4 first


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Because it just ended and there was lots of hype.

New episode of Fate Stay Night tomorrow.  Give the series a look if you haven't yet.  Get caught up before the new episode!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

*Interview* - *7/10*

Like many here said, dumb funny shit. I cracked at some jokes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been honeyholed quite a bit in my life.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 26, 2014)

I lost it at "Gay Twitter is blowing up!"


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

Eminem is gasf.  I didn't expect that!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Four Armies A.K.A. There And Back Again*





Goblins showed up in a couple of scenes.

I guess they consider the orcs of different breeds as two separate armies.


@Liverbird: I plan to see it.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Josh Brolin is a national treasure and we have been wasting him.



He is one of my favorites. 


What do you guys think of The Outsiders?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm convinced the people around here have never seen Children of Men.  I deserved applause for that suggestion.


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2014)

who here hasn't seen children of men? 

they should be drawn and quartered


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2014)

I put Children of Men in the same category as Snowpiercer.

They both suck.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

I haven't seen "Children of Men".


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen "Children of Men".



Same. Don't even know what it is about. 


Since it is a new page I will reask the question. Any of you seen The Outsiders and if so, any good?

A friend got me the book for Christmas and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 26, 2014)

I haven't seen Children of Men either.

*The Guest:* 7.6/10
Pretty funny. I liked You're Next more though. I look forward to Wingard's next movie. The main actress, Maika Monroe, was also really good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2014)

It sounds like we need to watch Children of Men during a future film club.





Bluebeard said:


> The main actress, Maika Monroe, was also really good.


[YOUTUBE]9tyMi1Hn32I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like we need to watch Children of Men during a future film club.



It was my second recommendation after Watership Down actually. Haven't seen it in a while, so I'd like to revisit it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like we need to watch Children of Men during a future film club.[YOUTUBE]9tyMi1Hn32I[/YOUTUBE]



I've been trying to track it down online but I can't find it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

Children of Men is fantastic

fuck you Yasha


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2014)

Children of Men was a snoozer


----------



## Jena (Dec 26, 2014)

I liked Children of Men.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

we know you don't like good movies Masterrace you don't need to remind us


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2014)

Para's givin' me a bunch of shit on Skype over my failure to see "Children of Men" and my attempting to prioritize my personal to-watch list over it. To soothe his tears, I've taken on a challenge: I'mma give "Children of Men" priority, and _then_ I'mma watch the movies on my list whilst, in the back of my mind, comparing each one to "Children of Men"--a film both he and VBD claim are superior to 95% of the list.

So until the challenge is complete, any movie on this list that I rate here will be accompanied with a verdict of "Better" or "Worse" than "Children of Men".


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Star
Phantom of the Paradise
Out of the Past
Touch of Evil
The Conformist
In Cold Blood
On the Waterfront
The French Connection
Days of Heaven*
Blue Velvet*
48 Hours
Starred Up
Short Peace
Mary and Max
Django




The hype is real.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2014)

Stunna's taste is about to go through the gauntlet


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

*You're Next:* 7.6/10 - Good
After rewatching, I'd say this and The Guest are pretty much equal.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

*Valerie and Her Week of Wonders*

A week of wonders indeed for Valerie. She got her first period, fell in love with her half-brother, found out that her grandmother was a nymph and her father was a vampire (who later turned her grandmother into one as well). One of, if not the most beautiful surreal films I have seen.

Valerie is the first 13-y/o who gave me an erection. I be damned. 

8/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

*Alien:* 7.7/10 - Good
+Strong visuals (the shot of the fallen Alien spaceship on the alien world is gorgeous)
+Sigourney Weaver
+Good editing
+Good score
-Bad pacing at the beginning.
-Predictable
-The rest of the cast was really annoying to me. Especially Lambert.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

*Sunshine*

It's ahead of its time. Had it been released post-Gravity, there is no way it would have flopped. One of the most underrated sci-fi films ever. I love the cast so much. 

8.5/10


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Sunshine*
> 
> It's ahead of its time. Had it been released post-Gravity, there is no way it would have flopped. One of the most overrated sci-fi films ever. I love the cast so much.
> 
> 8.5/10



Have to watch that again sometime. I don't remember much from it, but I  remember fairly enjoying it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Sunshine*
> 
> It's ahead of its time. Had it been released post-Gravity, there is no way it would have flopped. One of the most overrated sci-fi films ever. I love the cast so much.
> 
> 8.5/10



.

I love that movie.

Things don't get much more badass than strapping yourself to a rocket and making a kamikaze run at a sun.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

I knew that Bluebeard person was crazy that last one confirms it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

> Dark Star
> Phantom of the Paradise
> Out of the Past
> Touch of Evil
> ...



Most of these films would be dumb to be compared to Children of Men since they're different genres and completely different eras.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Sunshine is visually a masterpiece, but the last act is all over the place.

Alien is only predictable because every genre film has ripped it off since then.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

It's not exactly much of a stretch to just say if the movie is better or worse than "Children of Men".


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Sunshine is visually a masterpiece, but the last act is all over the place.



.

Some say the last act is "unrealistic" because a ship that large would have huge oxygen reserves in its crew dwelling spaces.  They fail to realize carbon dioxide poisoning is far more of a danger than oxygen reserves running out.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's not exactly much of a stretch to just say if the movie is better or worse than "Children of Men".



Watch and appreciate the films rather than assessing if they're better or worse than Children of Men out of some pettiness.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

That...that's the plan, Enno. Don't be so serious.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Some say the last act is "unrealistic" because a ship that large would have huge oxygen reserves in its crew dwelling spaces.  They fail to realize carbon dioxide poisoning is far more of a danger than oxygen reserves running out.



Well that and the shift in tone in to a slasher at the end is alittle cheap. However I'd forgive all that if not for the hazy camera effects that are really irritating.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea.  You hyped for Paddington?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not white enough for Paddington.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

What about Kingsman?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm surprised "Paddington" has been as well received as it has been; that first trailer was abysmal.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

I like Matthew Vaughn but I feel a little old for teen spy films.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, basically an English Spy Kids.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

I totally agree with you, Ennoea. That's why I only gave it 8.5.

Watching Gone Girl with the subtitles. It's so much better than the last time. I can finally "hear" what they said.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

I can't believe they're still making them. With Jessica Alba nonetheless


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey, I assume you guys watched the Raid 2.  Why did Rama lose to the final villain so easily the first time they fought?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow* - *10/10* 

I shoulda known this was based on a weebo novel. Since it's good and all. I was actually thinking someone should do a fictional piece on respawning like in video games, and guess what, it's what the author of the novel based it on. It's such an interesting element, it's even more interesting when you realize that the antagonists have been doing it as well. And damn, the mimics(aliens) looked cool as hell. The film overall is visually stimulating, the suits looked raw and Japanese-y if that makes sense. It's basically weebo mecha meets video games meets badass western actors(Blunt and Paxton were great). It's a win-win-win. Would totally watch again. 


Side note: would be cool if a video game was made where the enemies also learn from your movements every time you respawn. That would be the sickest shit ever.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Well that and the shift in tone in to a slasher at the end is alittle cheap. However I'd forgive all that if not for the hazy camera effects that are really irritating.



.

I didn't think it was a shift.

It was foreshadowed from the beginning the effects immersion in sunlight could on the human psyche.  As time passes we see the psychologist and the captain with the skin on their faces peeling and their lips are chapped and dry.  They also behave more irrationally in a way that borders on suicidal.

The slasher part at the end is just the end product of all the build up and foreshadowing offered from the very beginning.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow* - *10/10*
> 
> I shoulda known this was based on a weebo novel. Since it's good and all. I was actually thinking someone should do a fictional piece on respawning like in video games, and guess what, it's what the author of the novel based it on. It's such an interesting element, it's even more interesting when you realize that the antagonists have been doing it as well. And damn, the mimics(aliens) looked cool as hell. The film overall is visually stimulating, the suits looked raw and and Japanese-y if that makes sense. It's basically weebo mecha meets video games meets badass western actors(Blunt and Paxton were great). It's a win-win-win. Would totally watch again.
> 
> ...



I don't know about current games but older hack and slash games had bosses get alittle smarter each time you lost.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow was really underappreciated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know about current games but older hack and slash games had bosses get alittle smarter each time you lost.


I liked some of the RPG's like Ogre Battle.  The bosses leveled up with you.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Emily Blunt is under appreciated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know about current games but older hack and slash games had bosses get alittle smarter each time you lost.



Which one are you talking about? 



Rukia said:


> I liked some of the RPG's like Ogre Battle.  The bosses leveled up with you.



That makes sense. Almost makes grinding a non-factor.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Emily Blunt is under appreciated.


We praise her all the time where I come from.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

How would you rank Eva Green, Emily Blunt and Rose Byrne?

Rose Byrne is #1 for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea.


*Spoiler*: _What do you think?_ 



[YOUTUBE]gQHKolIqBGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How would you rank Eva Green, Emily Blunt and Rose Byrne?
> 
> Rose Byrne is #1 for me.



In that order.  Eva Green, Blunt, Byrne.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Same as Rukia. Eva Green's eyes


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't even know if Yasha was talking about looks or acting ability.  It doesn't matter.  My order works for both.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

Byrne > Green > Blunt


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

Which one you like more? Could be because of her looks, her personality or her acting.

My order is the same as Stunna's. And I base it mostly on looks.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine is purely look based.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2014)

Blunt> Green> Byrne


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm convinced Yasha is deaf

I'm up early for no reason and I can't go back to sleep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Do like I do and count Stunna's


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2014)

*Coherence*: Strong 7 to a Light 8

A bit predictable but still compelling nonetheless


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

Byrne is gf material. Eva is mistress. Emily is best friend/buddy.




Parallax said:


> I'm convinced Yasha is deaf



I led a lonesome life from 13 to 23. I didn't interact with people much. So I wasn't used to listening to people talk.


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2014)

Saw this and thought of Stunna


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna really is Disney's bitch.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Byrne is gf material. Eva is mistress. Emily is best friend/buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's such a critical part of your life too. That's sad.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

nice bait, bruh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> That's such a critical part of your life too. That's sad.



IRL social interactions are overrated. Ask me I know.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> That's such a critical part of your life too. That's sad.



Yeah, I think that kind of stunted my hearing and communicating skills.


*Gone Girl*

I think Amy did the right thing. She knew what she wanted and she tried to shape her destiny with her own hands. If there is anyone to blame for all these, it's her mom. Throughout Amy's life, she has been feeling inadequate, living in the shadow of a fictional character known as the Amazing Amy. It's like having an older sibling who excel at everything which makes you feel like a pariah. Nick is also to blame of course. Amy handpicked him. He's supposed to be there to support her. But he betrayed her trust. Amy has every right to be mad at him. And Desi, he is just a throat waiting to be slit. That creepy prick. 

8.8/10


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't be like Khris kids


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

You ran away when I offered to buy you dinner.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> IRL social interactions are overrated. Ask me I know.



I'm afraid I have to admit that I strongly disagree with you on this one bruh


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2014)

My girl like it rough she said “find me a diamond”


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You ran away when I offered to buy you dinner.



i was busy with midterms 

passed my semester btw


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2014)

Eve Of The Rise Of The Beginning Of The Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes 2: The Prequel


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> I didn't think it was a shift.
> 
> ...



this guy gets it

enno is such a hater smh


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> IRL social interactions are overrated. Ask me I know.



That's nor here nor there. But constant social interaction, esp in your younger years, can help you for life. Never underestimate the skill of communicating esp with your peers. It opens alot of opportunities too. In a work place the ability to socialise well will get you to high places. In my line of work I see daily social isolation and the adverse effects it can have on individuals. It's sad that Yasha missed out in it but II've read it's very common in Asia these days.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

The World said:


> this guy gets it
> 
> enno is such a hater smh



Yo it might foreshadow it but the execution is coarse and poor. It doesn't wreck the film or anything. But it's the least interesting part of the film. Mostly i just hate the blur effect during the whole sequence.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

the ending of Sunshine fucking blows and if you think otherwise youse a pleb

real fucking talk


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Also fuck you warudo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Don't be like Khris kids





Liverbird said:


> I'm afraid I have to admit that I strongly disagree with you on this one bruh



I break my back trying to be as friendly as possible. Still hated by 95% of people around me. Story of my life.  



Ennoea said:


> That's nor here nor there. But constant social interaction, esp in your younger years, can help you for life. Never underestimate the skill of communicating esp with your peers. It opens alot of opportunities too. In a work place the ability to socialise well will get you to high places. In my line of work I see daily social isolation and the adverse effects it can have on individuals. It's sad that Yasha missed out in it but II've read it's very common in Asia these days. A generation of entitled sociopaths is upon us.



Really depends on the environment and mindset. I think social interactions are a must for every human, but too much can make you indecent, especially if you're naturally self-centered. I don't really hate anyone, but people hate me for some reason, and it's not an insecurity, I asked them, they do 

Even my loved ones say I give a rapist vibe for some reason  

Of course they pass it off as a joke, but it's consistent on why even random folk give me a stink look at public places. 

It doesn't bother me as much as it used to, say 2 years ago. I learned to live with it. I just try to be chill like 99% of time about everything. Though the less IRL interactions the better I have a chance of not getting on someone's bad side.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2014)

I got 2 bullets with yo names on it 

bout to clap you fools like the police do to black folk round HYUA


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah the ending was bad, still a good movie though.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2014)

only thing bad round here are your tastes


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> I break my back trying to be as friendly as possible. Still hated by 95% of people around me. Story of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If someone might not like you then that's their problem, don't stop socialising just incase you get on someone's bad side. That's their issue. 

As for the rapist vibe. You'll never know until you work on it. What is is that gives the vibe or is it paranoia created from your family. Dress smarter. Smile often. Ask questions. Work on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If someone might not like you then that's they're problem, don't stop socialising just incase you get on someone's bad side. That's their issue.
> 
> As for the rapist vibe. You'll never know until you work on it. What is is that gives the vibe or is it paranoia created from your family. Dress smarter. Smile often. Ask questions. Work on it.



I ALWAYS smile. Fuck, maybe it's that. 

Maybe I should start tucking my shirt in


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2014)

What's your ethnicity Khris?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

You think tucking your shirt in is supposed to make you stop looking like a rapist?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Thinner is on tv.  I love how his daughter eats the pie at the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You think tucking your shirt in is supposed to make you stop looking like a rapist?



Stunna stop being a shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> I ALWAYS smile. Fuck, maybe it's that.
> 
> Maybe I should start tucking my shirt in



You'd have to explain what vibes you're giving out man


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna stop being a shit.


no             u


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Let's talk about something else before I get bummed out 

Like I am gonna watch Grand Budapest right now. 



Masterpiece said:


> What's your ethnicity Khris?



Arab. 



Ennoea said:


> You'd have to explain what vibes you're giving out man



I wouldn't have this problem if I knew Enno


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna has been attacked so much he feels the need to lash out at any opportunity.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Stunna has been attacked so much he feels the need to lash out at any opportunity.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

Time to get that groove on again


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

i rewatched The Royal Tenenbaum's last night

I still think it's Anderson's best tbh, i don't think he's made a film more emotionally enganging while still keeping his trademark style.  Moonrise Kingdom and Grand Budapest Hotel have gotten a lot of talk as being his best but I suspect that's because those are his most recent films.  I highly recommend a revisit, this is a great film

A


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Moonrise Kingdom and Grand Budapest both have weak third acts.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

You crazy the third act of Budapest is amazing.

Rushmore is still king for me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

Budapest was so flaccid for me

I should revisit it, I don't think it's beyond good tbh it got carried hard by it's style.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree on Rushmore.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> i rewatched The Royal Tenenbaum's last night
> 
> I still think it's Anderson's best tbh, i don't think he's made a film more emotionally enganging while still keeping his trademark style.  Moonrise Kingdom and Grand Budapest Hotel have gotten a lot of talk as being his best but I suspect that's because those are his most recent films.  I highly recommend a revisit, this is a great film
> 
> A



I might be that, tbh Fantastic Mr. Fox, Moonrise Kingdom and The Grand Budapest Hotel are the 3 films that are actually fresh in my mind.

The third act of The Grand Budapest Hotel is awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

Fiennes was spectacular in it and it pulled me through the entire film as was a lot of the bit parts and the symmetry was kind of crazy, and the movie had visual gags about Schindler's List


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

No way.  I don't agree with you guys at all.  The movie fell apart.  Moonrise Kingdom had a disastrous third act.  GBH wasn't much better.  I think Anderson overwhelms himself with the set-up sometimes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in the middle

I think you guys are overrating the ending but it's not as much of a collapse as Rukia suggests.

Ok i'm rewatching this before the year ends.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

I really liked Jude Law and F Murray in that movie so it all worked for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Fair point Para.  I think it is more fresh for these guys.  I saw it in the theatre.  So it has probably been 7-8 months now.

I'm a lot more confident with my Moonrise Kingdom analysis.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

yeah I saw it in theaters as well


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

2014 ended up being a great year in film.  Most of the people on the board gave up on the year about halfway through.  I saw all the 2015 threads popping up.  Those guys don't know what they missed.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

yeah it was a great year

never quit, there's always good stuff to find.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 27, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy

bawww everyone's so troubled

I thought I was finished with Naruto


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 27, 2014)

it was alright


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Grand Budapest actually has the best last act of his films but I have an issue with the rest of the film not being as emotionally engaging. But I will say it's his most technically proficient work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

*The Grand Budapest Hotel* - *10/10* 

Loved it. I am a real sucker for vibrant movies, in the literal sense. It just makes stuff easier to watch and grab your attention pretty much all the time. Story is simple and entertaining, and the lovable characters just adds to the delight. Ralph Fiennes made everything sound and look excellent. I especially loved how the older Zero even mentioned how Gustave was pretty much sleeping with himself in those old, blonde, insecure women. Something I actually took note of because of excellent characterization. Jokes were funny too. Excellent movie overall.


Two 10/10 movies and I played Child of Light in between. Good day today.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah Ralph Fiennes absolutely made that movie for me.

I think you give 10/10's a bit too easily though, I guess you do it purely by enjoyment?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah Ralph Fiennes absolutely made that movie for me.
> 
> I think you give 10/10's a bit too easily though, I guess you do it purely by enjoyment?



I think it's because the last three movies I rated here have been really good. I rarely rate anything higher than an 8.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> I think it's because the last three movies I rated here have been really good. I have rarely rate anything more than an 8.



Fair enough then, just surprised to see back to back 10/10 films. I think Raise the Red Lantern is the only one I've ever rated 10/10, although I may have given Moon a 10/10 as well. Can't really remember.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I rate stuff by immersion. That's totally the case with games tbh. Though it's not exclusive to setting, story, music, etc.. Sometimes the gameplay gets you engaged enough to be lost in that world.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2014)

*I Origins*_(2014)_ - 6/10

Moving movie and stunningly beautiful. Well worth the watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

The decline of Twin Peaks is heartbreaking to watch


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna is carrying the Kingdom Hearts 2.5 thread on his back!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

That seems to be the case, yes.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

which don't make sense; all these damn weeaboos on this forum and I gotta carry a KH thread on my back


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm going to watch The Royal Tenenbaum's again. I haven't seen it since I was young. I don't think I will like it more than The Grand Budapest, which could probably slip into my top 20 with a couple of additional viewings.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> which don't make sense; all these damn weeaboos on this forum and I gotta carry a KH thread on my back


It isn't 2008 anymore.  A lot of people that contributed a hell of a lot on this forum are gone.  Most of the people that used to run the JRPG thread have gone dark.  Sad but true.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> which don't make sense; all these damn weeaboos on this forum and I gotta carry a KH thread on my back



Cuz the game is shit.


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Budapest was so flaccid for me
> 
> I should revisit it, I don't think it's beyond good tbh it got carried hard by it's style.



The humor wasnt for me, I don't even remember what was it about.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

Enno, step it up with the bait today, fam


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2014)

Grand Budapest Hotel is brilliant. Apart from its visual beauty, it has a sweet story and a lot of subtle jokes that you could miss.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

What caused the rift between Stunna and Ennoea?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Also.  Anyone else surprised that the leader of North Korea likes Katy Perry?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2014)

I actually thought Grand Budapest was the funniest film Anderson has done.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

*Fight Club:* 7.5/10 - Good
+Great directing style
+Really liked the principal cast; Brad Pitt, Helena Bonham Carter, and Edward Norton
+Funny as hell
-Loses momentum during the second half. The first half of the movie which is a simple dark comedy works a lot better for me.
-The theme gets lost in all of the craziness. Works a lot better as an identity crisis then trying to tie in all of the anti-corporate themes.
-End fight between Norton and Pitt is ridiculous and not in a good way.
-Focuses a bit too much on style and not substance.

Overall, good, but nothing special. Probably my least favorite Fincher film so far out of all the ones I've seen.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

Bluebeard on that hipster status.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

What will Para say?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

I have seen 3 Anderson works:

Rushmore, Fantastic Mr. Fox and Moonrise Kingdom.

I liked the first 2 well enough but his style really isn't something I pursue watching. It all just feels so flat and boring to me. Even MK I thought was okay but none of them give me any interest in watching them again.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

there's a lot of things to say about Anderson

I never thought bright colors and symmetry would ever be called flat and boring doe


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

also I just finished rewatching There Will Be Blood with my mom

it's still my favorite


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Fight Club:* 7.5/10 - Good
> +Great directing style
> +Really liked the principal cast; Brad Pitt, Helena Bonham Carter, and Edward Norton
> +Funny as hell
> ...


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2014)

*The Royal Tenenbaum's* - 9/10

I think I like this and Budapest Hotel about the same. Just two completely different films.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> there's a lot of things to say about Anderson
> 
> I never thought bright colors and symmetry would ever be called flat and boring doe



Sometimes it is hard to explain feelings on art so I am not sure what to say. Maybe it is the combination of colors or the color choices themselves but it comes across as very dull to my senses. 

The best way I can think to describe it:

You know how in commercials or movies they show you the guy in his shirt and tie sitting at a desk or cubicle under that one light that flickers in and out and it is meant to show tedium and lifelessness? That is the exact same feeling I get from these movies. Just the visual aspect mind you, not the content itself.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

in Shittier news, I got to the good stuff in Persona 4 (finally letting you free roam a bit) and now I can't get the rom to work. It was giving me problems before and I found a way to help fix it but now even that method isn't working. I was really looking forward to playing this game :/


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry Cyphon.  That sucks dude.

Might be karma for being so critical of the Chiefs last week.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2014)

Rukia with the shade


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 27, 2014)

*Time Bandits* ~ 7/10

While is rather uneven it oozes with imagination. Also the kid was kinda bland fortunately the time bandits compensate for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Forgot to mention Grand Budapest had a terrific score as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

That kid was a good lobby boy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

I lost it during the jail break.  That shit was hilarious.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

*Boogie Nights:* 9.4/10 - Amazing
+Great ensemble cast
+Good soundtrack
+Heartwarming theme
+Perfectly balances the tone between funny and dark.
+Strong writing.
+Heather Graham's tits

Loved this movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

*Gone Baby Gone*

Maybe even better this 2nd time around. I really don't have anything and to say about it. Great movie.

4.5/5


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Children of Men*

Dammit...I think...I think I loved this movie.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

You had been brainwashed by Para.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

Yasha.  What did you think of the jail break scene in the Hotel Grand Budapest?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2014)

Someone here likes Titanic?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

Titanic is Yasha's favorite film.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I lost it during the jail break.  That shit was hilarious.



I know right?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2014)

I haven't seen the new Fate Stay Night yet.  Oh well.  Something to do tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Children of Men*
> 
> Dammit...I think...I think I loved this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2014)

ok, I'll bite

what did you dislike about _Children of Men_, mate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Like how Stunna gets shat on for his tastes no matter what. Keep fighting the good fight, can't please everyone.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

All I can remember from Children of Men is the African girl's naked scene. Unpleasant.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2014)

Another Malaysian commercial flight went missing. Airasia this time. :S


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2014)

*Gattaca*

Between style and story, I'd go for good story any time. There have never been a shortage of directors who are good at making visually stunning films - Danny Boyle, del Toro, Aronofsky, Wes Anderson, Tarantino, Malick, Zhang Yi Mou, Wong Kar Wai, Kim Ki Duk, Shunji Iwai....But there are far too few master storytellers who can convey an engaging story without resorting to fancy style. I can only name a handful of them - Ang Lee, Frank Darabont, Roman Polanski, Mel Gibson, Giuseppe Tornatore. And Gattaca, my friends, is a story well told.

9/10


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Children of Men*
> 
> Dammit...I think...I think I loved this movie.



.

A lot of ppl who post here talk about movies I've never heard of.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ok, I'll bite
> 
> what did you dislike about _Children of Men_, mate



This dude, you change so quick

Also try not to shit on Yasha's taste mate, you have way more questionable likes.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna is getting bolder, throwing the N word left and right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 28, 2014)

This still is Tom Cruise's best role.

[YOUTUBE]pm1icBoVBsk[/YOUTUBE]

He's regrettably underrated due to the generic action movies he's been in.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I would defend Stunna.  Unfortunately, I still remember when he attempted to humiliate me with that Jack Nicholson GIF.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> This dude, you change so quick


What changed? I didn't even have an opinion on the movie before I _saw_ it. 



> Also try not to shit on Yasha's taste mate, you have way more questionable likes.


enno, trying to become Luca with this kill-joy shit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

btw, since apparently friends screwing around goes over the heads of people around here

no, I don't give a shit if Yasha loves _Titanic_


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2014)

stunna I'm glad you enjoyed the movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna.  Like it or not.  You lost a lot of credibility when you praised Rise of the Guardians.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2014)

Rise of the Guardians is probably the biggest mistake of Stunna's KT career


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

He took a calculated risk.  He thought people would like it.  Unfortunately for him.  He was wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

this basic trolling


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia I can't believe the guy who made Rise of the Guardians is in charge of bringing the Justice League to the big screen. I'm on Team Marvel now. I mean we've given DC alot of chances but they've shown each time how inept they are.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I think you are talking about Legend of the Guardians, Ennoea.  And that movie was fantastic.

But I agree with your premise.  I have given up on DC.  And they have pissed me off one time too many.  I'm in the Marvel camp now.  They have my loyalty.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

You mean that shitty Santa film with the easter bunny? People watched that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think you are talking about Legend of the Guardians, Ennoea.  And that movie was fantastic.
> 
> But I agree with your premise.  I have given up on DC.  And they have pissed me off one time too many.  I'm in the Marvel camp now.  They have my loyalty.



Man of Steel was the nail in the coffin. If this the direction they're going in and think it's a good idea then I'm out. Might as well give it to Micheal Bay.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2014)

Yasha said:


> All I can remember from Children of Men is the African girl's naked scene. Unpleasant.



The whole movie was a shitty escort mission.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> You mean that shitty Santa film with the easter bunny? People watched that.


Stunna has been pretty excited about the potential for a sequel.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

The single shot is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna has been pretty excited about the potential for a sequel.



Stunna get a girlfriend quick and watch the films with her. At least you can say to the ticket guy that the ball and chain dragged you there. After a while its gonna look a little weird with a black guy watching this stuff with 5 year olds. Just saying.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

as if I ever feel obligated to justify what I go to see


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm saying it for his own safety. Imagine you go to watch Tinker bell the movie with your kids Rukia, and there's a big black guy next to you. Alone. With no kids. I know you'll have 911 on speed dial. It's a rough world out there.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

man...good lookin out, Enno


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna you need a shield. Preferably a black woman. You with a blonde girl will arouse envy in white males and they'll shoot you and claim you were being aggressive. Stay safe.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2014)

Enno going ham.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

he's right tho; dating a white girl over here is scary sometimes. I've gotten looks.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> he's right tho; dating a white girl over here is scary sometimes. I've gotten looks.



Didn't some kid got lynch for dating a white woman in NC


Don't be next Stunna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> he's right tho; dating a white girl over here is scary sometimes. I've gotten looks.



Fuck them. You go live the dream dude 



Yasha said:


> Another Malaysian commercial flight went missing. Airasia this time. :S



Time to bust out the tinfoil hat. Cyber terrorists are the new scary thing. 

Watch this shit:

[YOUTUBE]3A9Iu-E80-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2014)

fuck you stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

what are you talkin about


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

fuck you stunna


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2014)

that's the last time I got your back stunna

don't even say anything or rep me

dat shit ain't free


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

warudo


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Time to bust out the tinfoil hat. Cyber terrorists are the new scary thing.
> 
> Watch this shit:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3A9Iu-E80-w[/YOUTUBE]



That trip to Sri Lanka might be a bad idea Yasha.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2014)

everyone going in on Stunna 

I told you Children of Men is great fuck tha haters

if anything look at the people that say it sucks, just saying.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 28, 2014)

> Completely ignored


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2014)

*Eyes Wide Shut*: Strong 8 to a Light 9

Had of of the greatest scene of all time 

[YOUTUBE]Os-cHI9G2KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2014)

of of?

wat o.O


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 28, 2014)

Considering how good the Fargo series was, it made me want to see a show set in Shermer, which would maybe adapt one film per season or something.

I'd watch it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> > Completely ignored



Did you ask something?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Eyes Wide Shut is okay. I don't see the draw really or the hype.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 28, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Eyes Wide Shut is okay. I don't see the draw really or the hype.



Watched it pretty recently. And apart from Nicole Kidman's slow line readings I really enjoyed it.

His friend/colleague defending "the group" towards the end of the film felt a bit odd however. On the one hand it felt like a lot of the mystery was taken away, but at he same time it didn't answer the questions I was more interested in.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Twin Peaks

Well this was a ride. Went from highs (Lonely Souls is one of the best eps ever) to some serious lows (the latter half of S2 was abysmal), but for the most part it remained an engaging piece of television. 

I have to say though, the sub plots were so bad. Nadine turning in to a super powered Cheerleader for one was bloody awful. And I didn't like how they dropped plots, with Windom Earle being especially pointless and stupid. I really hope Lynch can save this some how.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah man. The show is friggin' GOAT when it isn't focusing on the subplots.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

Thing is the sub plots were so poorly executed. They were hap hazard and lacking any emotion. When a show is 80% soap opera, you make bloody sure it's atleast good soap opera. The whole satire vibe got stale within two episodes. 

And Audrey was completely wasted as a character, she went from being cunning and smart, to daddy's little girl. And then her romance with Billy Zane of all people, felt random. And don't get me started on James and Donna, the most useless wastes of space.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna.  Saw you and Vault made troll lists in the other thread.  

What are your top 5 films of the year?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Enno 100% on point 

and lol how was my list a troll


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

David Duchovny in Twin Peaks, goat special appearance.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2014)

*Archer season 2*

Pretty much the same thing I said about season 1. The 2 Archers are the best part and one of the only truly good parts of the show. Fairly funny but still could use some improvement in the jokes department. Solid stuff.

_B_


*Into the Woods*

Not sure if it was my mood or what but I thought this was terrible. Songs were weak minus maybe 2 decent ones but no standouts. It made quite a few attempts at comedy and rarely managed and I just found it all to be pretty lousy. No particular performance caught me and while the plot was semi interesting, I was never fully engaged. Very disappointing. 

1/5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Into the Woods looked lousy.  I probably will never see it.  Thanks for taking one for the team Cyphon.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Dynamite.  When are we getting another season of Young Justice?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2014)

When CN get it's head out their asses


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

By far the only decent show they have produced in the last 10 years.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2014)

John Carter is on tv, not a bad film.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I thought it was entertaining.  Plenty of worse fare out there.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh c'mon, John Carter was p bad.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> By far the only decent show they have produced in the last 10 years.


Adventure Time.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2014)

ya, adventure time cool


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2014)

Adventure Time is good if you think annoying characters are funny


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2014)

Adventure Time is bad if you think funny characters are annoying


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Did you ask something?





Luiz said:


> This still is Tom Cruise's best role.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pm1icBoVBsk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He's regrettably underrated due to the generic action movies he's been in.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Adventure Time is bad if you think funny characters are annoying



You notoriously praise bad movies, so you're not doing it any justice.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2014)

fuck if i care


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2014)

Adventure Time is good


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2014)

Concession accepted


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2014)

Mastersnitch

You're a terrible troll


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

*The King of Comedy:* 8/10 - Great
+Funny as hell. The cue cards scene had me rolling. 
+Really good performance by Robert DeNiro. Rupert Pupkin is a great character.

Underrated Scorsese movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 28, 2014)

Adventure time while the writing is good the fucking artwork man


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Also, I agree with Ennonea and Rukia, John Carter isn't a bad film. 

A bit too long but it's nowhere near as bad as people made it seem.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

I made a PSN; add me if you want: lorenza_y.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been pretty excited about Nightcrawler all day.  I think one reason that film really resonates with me is because Lou and I are a lot alike.  Especially when it comes to computer related research.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2014)

I can see Rukia taking selfie with patients who just passed away in the hospital.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Of course.  I don't care about random strangers.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 28, 2014)

*Two Days on Night* ~ 7/10

Marion Cotillard carries this film, she really does a fantastic job here.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn, Rukia.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2014)

This is so wrong


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2014)

what the fuck


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm the "too soon" joke guy.  I don't really do selfies.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm pretty much the same


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2014)

Selfies with recently deceased grandma.

World is getting better I see.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2014)

In agreement with those who said John Carter wasn't bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


>



Well I liked him in that movie if it means something. 



Stunna said:


> I made a PSN; add me if you want: lorenza_y.



You don't need to play Kingdom Hearts Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

um...I know I don't _need_ to?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Matter of fact. Skip it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2014)

Nah,         b.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 28, 2014)

Those selfies are fucked up. @ John Carter had...a very fit Lynn Collins.




Stunna said:


> ok, I'll bite
> 
> what did you dislike about _Children of Men_, mate



Just everything. 

It's been some time - I don't remember it having much of a story. I might read the book, but I really didn't feel it developed any tension. Also, I remember being a little let down that they didn't go into the fertility issues or offer explinaiton as to why *POOF* this one person was preggers. Didn't find any of the characters compelling and couldn't become invested in any of the action. It simply didn't hold my attention. 



Khris said:


> Like how Stunna gets shat on for his tastes no matter what. Keep fighting the good fight, can't please everyone.



Totally not shitting on Stunna. 



Masterpiece said:


> The whole movie was a shitty escort mission.



What this guy said.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Stunna acted fucking pathetic when he saw Lynn Collins in John Carter.  The thirst was ridiculously embarrassing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna acted fucking pathetic when he saw Lynn Collins in John Carter.  The thirst was ridiculously embarrassing.



I don't blame him. 

*The Hunt:* 8/10 - Great
Really good movie. Nice to see Mads can play sympathetic characters just as good as he can play villains.

Also fuck Klara, she's worst than the little girl from Atonement.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna acted fucking pathetic when he saw Lynn Collins in John Carter.  The thirst was ridiculously embarrassing.




Loses control over hotness eh? Sad 

Hey, check this car out...it's badass. 

[YOUTUBE]xFUv7rQaFvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

Seen that chick before. Webcam girl that gets all kinds of nekkid.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2014)

The Interview: C+/B-

Totally overshadowed by the controversy. The film was...okay. I found it to be consistently amusing, but it never caught fire like "Pineapple Express" and "This is the End" did. But it was more enjoyable than "Green Hornet" and "Neighbors".


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

*Foxcatcher*: Strong 6 to Light 7
Carell was detestable here, this was pretty good.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective!!!!!





Ennoea said:


> Detective how are you enjoying England



Detective's Captain's Log - Day 6:

Dearest Enno

You bastard, you didn't tell me that your country of residence has one of the most complicated and utterly stupid ways of obtaining a mobile sim card and having it activated(if you are traveling abroad). I got one of those Lycamobile Sim's but it's not like in North America where you have official stores, instead it's a shitload of shady as fuck variety/convenience stores or literally a stall(not even a proper kiosk) that sell these things. Then when I try to go online to register officially(and in a safer way, because I don't trust these stores), they say it doesn't work like that. On top of that, the fucking customer service is some random people in India who have absolutely no clue what's going on. 



Anywho, I managed to finally get my cell number activated for usage for a month(Got unlimited UK calls and texts, plus 5 GB of data, in addition to 3000 minutes between here and US/Canada). Now I think I'm just gonna bite the bullet and purchase a monthly travelcard for 141 pounds, which will give me unlimited travel on the underground tube, DLR in Zones 1-3 and unlimited bus travel in all 9 zones. 

I went to Greenwich Park today, and say that OG Clock that dictates the fucking standard of time all around the world. It was smaller than I expected.   

So far, England has been interesting. I know it's a rather old city, but I was honestly surprised at how dated and backwards certain concepts and access to technology is here.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

NERD                        .


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

fuck you warudo 



Or as they say over here, bugger off mate.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

would u like some tea and crumpets m8

cause I know just where to jam them


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

The World said:


> would u like some tea and crumpets m8
> 
> cause I know just where to jam them



I am above being associated with Chavs like you. 







....


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

VBD's anger levels have really dropped off from his previous Hulk-esque rage during his Prime years.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

This Audi Detective


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

dayum 

terrible pic doe


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> This Audi Detective



I actually don't find that particular model very attractive. 

But dat Audi brand, doe.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective flaunting he can buy a Lambo at any time


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been taking walks every day since I arrived here, and find the weather to be very spring/fall-esque, but holy shit, the locals are acting like it's the fucking Ice Age over here.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

hasn't been that cold at all over here in NYC

was colder in November for some reason 

sasuga global warming


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> I actually don't find that particular model very attractive.
> 
> But dat Audi brand, doe.



Well fuck you too


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

The World said:


> hasn't been that cold at all over here in NYC
> 
> was colder in November for some reason
> 
> sasuga global warming



I am discovering that Brits are rather soft as fuck when it comes to the weather.

Since we're from Toronto & NYC, we might as well be manly Vikings who know what real cold feels like. 



Masterpiece said:


> Well fuck you too


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

that Canada weather


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> I've been taking walks every day since I arrived here, and find the weather to be very spring/fall-esque, but holy shit, the locals are acting like it's the fucking Ice Age over here.



Those Prats don't know what Cold is eh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Also New York is like a summer breeze compared to Canada


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

hmm for some reason I thought Toronto was alot more farther north of NYC

guess it isn't 



I haven't been to Niagara since I was a kid


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective, go do some crazy things. Things you wouldn't normally do at home.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Also New York is like a summer breeze compared to Canada



not Toronto you dumb fuck 

which is where I assume u live

unless you live in some hillbilly backwoods


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

The World said:


> not Toronto you dumb fuck
> 
> which is where I assume u live
> 
> unless you live in some hillbilly backwoods



Hillbillies exist only in America you Dingbat


Those Canadians who live in remote locations, also known as lumberjacks, contribute to society.

Also I was working closer up north of the providence .


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Those Prats don't know what Cold is eh?



LOL, I saw a dude legit freaking out because he saw light permafrost on the windshield of his car this morning during my run. 



Yasha said:


> Detective, go do some crazy things. Things you wouldn't normally do at home.



I shall, Yash, I shall. 

I'm gonna be here essentially for another 22 days, so I figure I have plenty of time to explore. Now that my mobile works, and after I get my travelcard for the transportation system, what I will basically do is take a shitload of pictures throughout my adventures, and then try to make a daily travel blog post here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> LOL, I saw a dude legit freaking out because he saw light permafrost on the windshield of his car this morning during my run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go around in shorts and short sleeves just to fuck with them.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Go around in shorts and short sleeves just to fuck with them.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

anyone here see These Final Hours?

pretty good Aussie Film about the end of the world

masterscout should stay away or this might get creepy

and Rukia it has the Huntress in it 

[YOUTUBE]jozEpGIrzeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

I saw John Wick last night.  I think Tal is like, legit insane over ranking it over The Raid 2 but this was a dope film.

B


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Detective's Captain's Log - Day 6:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dearest Detective, 

News has reached me that you are safe within the heart of the City. However I'm saddened to read that you were taken a fool of by those hoodlums who run mobile stalls and shops, if you had asked around you would have been informed that you can go to a Mobile chain like EE and O2 and they'll present you a sim and register you right there. However as someone from the White North in a strange land it is to be expected.

And you have also experience the crimes of Old white men who've ran this country for too long. In their ineptitude and technophobia, we are certainly behind the times, especially compared to the lands of the East where rumours are afoot of great leaps in technology. However what we lack in these areas, we make up in hollow pride from the days of colonialism. 

Keep us informed of what may come your way Detective. But remember this you filthy foreigner, you can't have our jobs and bugger off mate


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> I've been taking walks every day since I arrived here, and find the weather to be very spring/fall-esque, but holy shit, the locals are acting like it's the fucking Ice Age over here.



British people like to moan about the weather in general, however Londoners moaning about the cold is ridiculous since it's mild there on most days.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Let's talk about Nightcrawler guys.





The World said:


> anyone here see These Final Hours?
> 
> pretty good Aussie Film about the end of the world
> 
> ...


Come again?  The actress that plays the huntress on Arrow?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

I think Jake Gyllenhaal would have made a good Joker in Suicide Squad, Leto is a mediocre ass of an actor.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Also New York is like a summer breeze compared to Canada




I can't tell if this post is wrong because you barely know anything about NY or if it is because you are ignorant of your own country


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I think Jake Gyllenhaal would have made a good Joker in Suicide Squad, Leto is a mediocre ass of an actor.



Gosling isn't getting a lot of support in that versus poll.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Gosling isn't getting a lot of support in that versus poll.



He's been caught quite early. Atleast Depp and Pitt had a few years of being lauded before being shown for the hacks they were.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

stay mad, nerd


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> He's been caught quite early. Atleast Depp and Pitt had a few years of being lauded before being shown for the hacks they were.


You don't get enough credit Ennoea.  Your opinions are top shelf.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia.  Tough luck on that QPR draw result the other day.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

The market is so good today


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The market is so good today



is this a euphemism for high schoolers being out on the streets cause of winter break o.O


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> is this a euphemism for high schoolers being out on the streets cause of winter break o.O



I really hope this is not what he was talking about.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

All this whether talk  

Come to me when you can see the humidity in the air.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

it's weather

smfh


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Stock market not doing much today.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


>


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2014)

I watched Submarine last night, it had really beautiful scenery and it was overall, a very good movie. Richard Ayoade has done a brilliant work on The Double and this one. The Boxtrolls has also been getting a lot of praise, so I might check that out too.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stock market not doing much today.



I made all kind of gains


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective.  QPR has an important game on Thursday.  We need 3 points!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I made all kind of gains


I need more from Exxon.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess Gesy will work... thanks, man  

lorenza_y


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  QPR has an important game on Thursday.  We need 3 points!



I shall provide local support on your behalf. 

Your excellent 2014 PR campaign has convinced me to follow them. :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2014)

This is why showing kindness and acceptance is overrated.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective.  I am waiting to see your top 5 films of 2014.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

I take it Broly enjoyed "Guardians".


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2014)

i saw it when it came out fam


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Boyhood
2. Gone Girl
3. Interstellar
4. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
5. The Raid 2
6. John Wick
7. Guardians of the Galaxy
8. Nightcrawler
9. Imitation Game 
10. The Monuments Men | The Grand Budapest Hotel

Will be seeing Birdman in the UK, in addition to American Sniper, so my list may change.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Go post it in the actual thread


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Go post it in the actual thread



Will do, little buddy.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Captain American in top 5? 

dafuq?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

objecting to "Winter Soldier" but not "Boyhood"


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

I am surprised so many take WS over Guardians. From all I was reading on the forums and such I had the impression that Guardians would be the go to choice.

Didn't make it to a 3rd Walmart yet but so far I saw Amazon out of stock and 2 Walmarts sold out of Guardians.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> objecting to "Winter Soldier" but not "Boyhood"



Not appreciating the genius of Based Linklater.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey man, I really enjoyed "Dazed and Confused".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I can't tell if this post is wrong because you barely know anything about NY or if it is because you are ignorant of your own country



Well I can tell, from this post, your intelligence still make Stunna look like Niel DeGrass Tyson.


Anywhere North, West or East of Toronto would have harsher weather than New York.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> 1. Boyhood
> 2. Gone Girl
> 3. Interstellar
> 4. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> ...


I actually haven't seen interstellar.  Have you seen the guest yet?


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I actually haven't seen interstellar.  Have you seen the guest yet?



I have seen The Guest, but despite being a rather unique(and good) film, I didn't consider one of my Top 10 for 2014. 

Interstellar was amazing. Such a great experience. A true space epic. Matthew McConahasghagshaghga was great as usual.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective have you given any of those yuck mouth chavs tips on Hygiene?


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Detective said:


> Not appreciating the genius of Based Linklater.



Too young to appreciate Hawke fatherhood performance


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well I can tell, from this post, your intelligence still make Stunna look like Niel DeGrass Tyson.
> 
> 
> Anywhere North, West or East of Toronto would have harsher weather than New York.



First off, that is probably the only scientist you could name because he is a pop culture figure - not to mention you can't even spell his name.

Second, you're comparing an entire country that has extremely diverse environments to one small region (though also incredibly diverse, not that you would know). You also seem to be oblivious that New York and New York City are two different places, unless you're under the impression that people from Buffalo would be shook by Canadian weather, when they are in the same climate zone as Toronto. (not that you know where Buffalo is on a map)

Third, you're fucking retarded, given the third largest metro area is Vancouver, and their weather is mild - if you did not know, Vancouver is West of Toronto.

Fourth, you're from Toronto, which isn't all that crazy, it has largely the same weather as Chicago, and anyone who is from the Lake Michigan area or North East deals with weather like that on the regular, ain't no one from New York going to shit themselves because of how cold Toronto is . Toronto doesn't even have harsh weather for a Canadian city.

Obviously Canada as a whole is colder, it is more North dumb ass - you make it seem like all of Canada is Nunavut or something. The average New Yorker wouldn't give a shit if they lived in Canadian weather, the snow would be the biggest culture shock for a New Yorker (and that's depending on what city that New Yorker is from), not the temperature (though again, it is obviously colder, as I'm sure you'll make some strawman argument as a rebuttal). 


Huey, you are so much like the typical American, it is so ironic when you try to talk about Canada. It is amazing how totally oblivious you are to the real world, you are literally as ignorant as the every day American Southerner, making your statement about how Canada having no hicks even more funny.


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

VBD going VBD

I'm surprised Boyhood isn't Stunna's no 1. You'd think annoying ass teens would be up his alley


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Well he loved Annie


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Huey just got VBD'd


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

2 Guns

zzzzz oh hey Bill Paxton!

Edge of Tomorrow

hmmm not bad. Also funny at times and hey Bill Paxton!

Oblivion

Surprisingly good visuals. Very striking actually. Off the top of my head when I think about recent sci-fi post apoc blockbusters this was a standout in terms of art direction and cine. 


It's funny how these last two share an eerily similar ending right down to the final shot  



Yasha said:


> *Gattaca*
> 
> Between style and story, I'd go for good story any time. There have never been a shortage of directors who are good at making visually stunning films - Danny Boyle, del Toro, Aronofsky, Wes Anderson, Tarantino, Malick, Zhang Yi Mou, Wong Kar Wai, Kim Ki Duk, Shunji Iwai....But there are far too few master storytellers who can convey an engaging story without resorting to fancy style. I can only name a handful of them - Ang Lee, Frank Darabont, Roman Polanski, Mel Gibson, Giuseppe Tornatore. And Gattaca, my friends, is a story well told.
> 
> 9/10



Niccol started his career with Gattaca and Truman Show. Not sure what happened after...



Ennoea said:


> Twin Peaks
> 
> Well this was a ride. Went from highs (Lonely Souls is one of the best eps ever) to some serious lows (the latter half of S2 was abysmal), but for the most part it remained an engaging piece of television.
> 
> I have to say though, the sub plots were so bad. Nadine turning in to a super powered Cheerleader for one was bloody awful. And I didn't like how they dropped plots, with Windom Earle being especially pointless and stupid. I really hope Lynch can save this some how.



And what about the ending? Found it satisfying? 

HOW'S ANNIE


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Have any of you guys seen Foxcatcher yet?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Oblivion
> 
> Surprisingly good visuals. Very striking actually. Off the top of my head when I think about recent sci-fi post apoc blockbusters this was a standout in terms of art direction and cine.



I was all in on Oblivion up until the clone reveal. It looked great and was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, my most recent watch Rukia.


Masterpiece said:


> *Foxcatcher*: Strong 6 to Light 7
> Carell was detestable here, this was pretty good.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

ND has just been looking dumb everywhere 

I almost feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm still pretty interested in Foxcatcher.  Maybe too interested since I researched the story a while back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Tough break for Huey.  But that wasn't too bad.  I remember VBD was really harsh with Yasha once.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Huey, this post is equivalent to me Bukake'ing all over your sense of self worth



Flawless Victory


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I almost feel bad for the guy.



I feel bad for everyone you just spoiled Oblivion for, dick


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I feel bad for everyone you just spoiled Oblivion for, dick



2013. You ain't seen it by now than to bad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

What's going on with film club this week?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

also, all 3 of those had lazy, too tidy, cop out endings


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia asking the real questions.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What's going on with film club this week?



It should be on.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> 2 Guns
> 
> zzzzz oh hey Bill Paxton!
> 
> ...



The ending scene was great. I liked the finale even if it left everything so open ended. The black lodge sequence was a mind fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Robocop 2014

Well it wasn't awful or anything. The plot is okay, the satire is half assed but still present. Really the biggest crime here is that's it's really boring and tedious.

D


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Last film club Watership Down was fantastic.


----------



## Slice (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I feel bad for everyone you just spoiled Oblivion for, dick



Didn't they reveal that in one of the trailers?
I remember being mad at the movie because it had so little surprises left after those.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

also, Riseborough > Kurylenko


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

*Aliens:* 8.4/10
Ah, way better than the first one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

who is picking this week, Eno


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

*Children of Men* - *9/10* 

Really strong moments. Thought it was a powerful movie overall. Also, very entertaining scenes from start to finish, no dull moment in between. I usually keep a lookout for the background in these types of movies, and it paid off. The movie builds the world nicely which made the key moments more engaging overall. Everything mixed in superbly, I legit teared up when Jasper was killed just right after killing his wife, strong stuff. Not many movies can do that to me and this one did. Cast was fucking strong as well. Only two problems though; the single-shot sequences worked for the most part, but near the end the view was a little obscured when the blood splattered on the lens. Never was a fan of that. And Theo dying is one too many sacrifices for me to feel an impact anymore. Otherwise, really well done. Liked it very much. 

Jasper tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

You guys hating on Children of Men was a low point in the history of this thread.  


Cyphon said:


> I was all in on Oblivion up until the clone reveal. It looked great and was pretty entertaining.


Yep.  The clone twist ruined the movie.


αshɘs said:


> also, Riseborough > Kurylenko


in oblivion she definitely was.  Cruise made the wrong choice.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

was there film club last friday?


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Slice said:


> Didn't they reveal that in one of the trailers?
> I remember being mad at the movie because it had so little surprises left after those.



I don't know, trailer are for suckas.
Anything you see in the trailer is in a way a spoiler anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Don't think so.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You guys hating on Children of Men was a low point in the history of this thread.



I was thinking of this throughout the movie. I couldn't believe it garners that much hate here. I mean even the ending was good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Aliens:* 8.4/10
> Ah, way better than the first one.



I actually enjoyed the first one more than I did the sequels, To me the sequels focused on action elements, and wasn't successful pulling it off.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

BB is wrong.  Alien is a lot better.  Totally different genres though; hard to compare the two.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2014)

Alien is waay better than Aliens


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

bluebeard wit dat turrible review


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, shame on the "Children of Men" haters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

Been a quick minute since I've seen Aliens, but Alien was a lot better if I can recall.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Eno trying to sabotage my turn


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

What's so good/special about "Children of Men"?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

you just hate children of men because a black woman is mankind's only hope.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> you just hate children of men because a black woman is mankind's only hope.



I didn't even hate it , but it's overrated af 
Strong 6~


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

Ripley has a stronger character arc in Aliens and I like Aliens' cast more. That's why I think Aliens is better. 

And what the hell Gesy, I didn't know you were alive!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> you just hate children of men because a black woman is mankind's only hope.



A world where the youngest girl is black. Masterscout's worst nightmare.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Eno trying to sabotage my turn



I uploaded Fallen Angels but the quality was awful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> A world where the youngest girl is black. Masterscout's worst nightmare.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

You know me so well, Enno


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I uploaded Fallen Angels but the quality was awful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

My WTF reaction when the earth's youngest citizen died.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

All these spoilers 

Also, that didn't do anything for me. When it happen I was straight face.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2014)

I need to watch Pumping Iron and start getting hench.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Para's a punk ass nikka


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> My WTF reaction when the earth's youngest citizen died.



Yeah, I came in fresh. I didn't know anything about the movie, not even read the synopsis or nothing. Kinda helps me thinks.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2014)

Holy shit Huey, did you spend all evening prepping that rebuttal to VBD's post? We were wondering where you went. With that being said, I will bid you all a good night. I am getting up early to go traveling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Unlike VBD I have a something called a career vs his minimum wage job. My attention is needed  elsewhere between working hours.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't respond to either of those


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

Stunna. Buy Child of Light.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

trust me dude. i know what you like


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2014)

*Fox Catcher - 9/10

*Damn that was really, really good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

No way is Vault poor.  Chelsea is a rich area.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia, have you even met him?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Of course not. I just hope his Chelsea support isn't frontrunning support.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

Grape said:


> *Fox Catcher - 9/10
> 
> *Damn that was really, really good.



Need to watch this as well.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Let's talk about Nightcrawler guys.
> Come again?  The actress that plays the huntress on Arrow?



yea Jessica de Gouw



didn't know she was Aussie but I guess CW is the first network they flock to 

or Disney


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay Stunna.  Time to watch Book 2.  I have finished season 1 and season 3.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Of course not. I just hope his Chelsea support isn't *frontrunning support.*



 Most Chelsea scrubs born after 1990 are in general.

He's probably been to Stamford Bridge and watched a few games tho.

Swans are coming for your arse now btw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

We need to beat the Swans.  This is a big one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2014)

Da hell


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukias crush on Saber is kind of precious :33


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2014)

VBD is back 




Rukia said:


> Tough break for Huey.  But that wasn't too bad.  I remember VBD was really harsh with Yasha once.



Not since he learned how cool and worldly I am. Now he admires me as much as I admire him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Para.  Saber and Caster are killing it this arc.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

I know

I already know what happens in UBW


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2014)

That baseball screenshot makes UBW very unattractive. Might not finish the series.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 29, 2014)

*Frank* ~ 8.5

Fun movie, Fassbender does a quite good job for somone wearing a mask almost the whole movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh I was planning on dling this and watching it

Sama has convinced me to watch it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I know
> 
> I already know what happens in UBW


Well so do I.  Not affecting my enjoyment one bit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2014)

What's better the new Fate or Fate Zero?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Fate Zero for sure 

at least so far.  I'm up to date with UBW and it's worth watching

I'm more excited for the Heaven's Feel films


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Rider's turn to shine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

Man Godzilla sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

The human characters in Godzilla were abysmal.  Some of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, it was definitely a disappointing film.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Fate/Zero is definitely better

UBW feels like teeny bopper F/Z lite


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

it's teeny bopper just 'cause the mains are teens?

it's not like there are subplots about who's taking Rin to homecoming


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

You know what's a dissapointing film? 

Children of Men.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Still anime of the year though World.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> it's teeny bopper just 'cause the mains are teens?
> 
> it's not like there are subplots about who's taking Rin to homecoming



You'd have to play Persona for that level of gay


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You'd have to play Persona for that level of gay


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

2015 resolution I want from you guys.

*No more Asian GIFs.*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

how about only Warudo can't post Asian gifs

no one else abuses them


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

Stunna when you going to check out shitty Into the Woods?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

You shouldn't be here Cyphon.  You should be preparing for the Ravens.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You shouldn't be here Cyphon.  You should be preparing for the Ravens.



I was just about to buy tickets a few minutes ago but I saw the weather is a 60% of rain. Not sure I want to risk it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2014)

Warudo stop having bad opinions about UBW


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Stunna when you going to check out shitty Into the Woods?


prolly in a couple days with my mom


----------



## Karasu (Dec 29, 2014)

Casino Royale - fuck yes. 

Eva Green


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

dat Vesper Lynd


----------



## Karasu (Dec 29, 2014)

.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo stop having bad opinions about UBW



chicano pls

you know as well as I do the glaring flaws of the teeny bopper melodrama and how it completely halts progress in the series for bad characterization and cringe worthy dialogue


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Goat Bond girl.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo stop having bad opinions about UBW


Have you seen Fox Catcher?


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm about to watch that now


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 29, 2014)

I have to agree with warudo, the dialogue in UBW can really get cringe worthy at times.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> A world where the youngest girl is black. Masterscout's worst nightmare.



oh fuck I almost spit my drink out


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

see      Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Say they did re-populate the world.  Aren't they still going to have major problems?  They had 18 years in which no one new entered the world.  I think the future looks extremely bleak at the end of the movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2014)

Casino Royale is pretty damn good.

Need to rewatch it.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

you will never get rid of dem asian gifs 

and I know you love them stunna 

at least when they don't stretch the page


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Casino Royale was a day 1 Blu Ray purchase.  Just like any Jake Gyllenhaal movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

The World said:


> you will never get rid of dem asian gifs
> 
> and I know you love them stunna
> 
> at least when they don't stretch the page


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> First off, that is probably the only scientist you could name because he is a pop culture figure - not to mention you can't even spell his name.
> 
> Second, you're comparing an entire country that has extremely diverse environments to one small region (though also incredibly diverse, not that you would know). You also seem to be oblivious that New York and New York City are two different places, unless you're under the impression that people from Buffalo would be shook by Canadian weather, when they are in the same climate zone as Toronto. (not that you know where Buffalo is on a map)
> 
> ...



oh shit how did I miss this 

VBD went hard in da paint


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

If by going hard to you is acting like a one and done pseudo intellectual and running away like a little bitch , Warudo.


Then again you seem like the type of guy who would sucker punch a guy and run away.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2014)

yes except my sucker punch would kill you Huey


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2014)

Ennoea is right.  Watch it.

[YOUTUBE]XG8qATRtNuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea is right.  Watch it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XG8qATRtNuU[/YOUTUBE]



This looks good. Jesse Eisenberg's breakout performance?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

"The Double" went hard.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

you know I was gonna put in some effort to write a Foxcatcher review somewhat praising it but then I looked up Channing Tatum's imdb and I see he's going to be the new Gambit.....

Marvel, Fox, What the fuck?????????


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2014)

The Enforcer: B/B+

The...third?...Dirty Harry movie. I often hear that it's one of the weaker entries, but I thought it was pretty good. It's a bit unintentionally sexist (who wears high heels?) and the score is very...70's, which would be fine except it occasionally undermines the tension. But the action is really good, the actors have chemistry and there are some really funny and clever moments. For some reason, the plunger sequence made me laugh way too hard. 

I feel the villain was underused. He's never given enough time to develop a personality- resembling a lackluster combination of previous villains- and his whole knife thing was wasted as he never uses it against Harry. 

Nevertheless, it was entertaining.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm glad we have at least one educated New Yorker in this thread.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2014)

This game is addictive


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

That trailer shows too much, don't watch it if you haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2014)

huey gets so mad when i dont respond to his every message, he will mention me once per page until i say something to his shitty rebuttal. happens every time.

dude probably the type who sends girls texts 5 times in a row, asking for her to please respond.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2014)

Haven't seen a Warudo or Huey post in a couple months.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> huey gets so mad when i dont respond to his every message, he will mention me once per page until i say something to his shitty rebuttal. happens every time.
> 
> dude probably the type who sends girls texts 5 times in a row, asking for her to please respond.



You know that bitch who won't let things go, the very same bitch who keep sending you friend requests ?

You're that bitch or should I say Vagina.



Stay man you salty cunt


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

Wtf is going on here.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2014)

VBD stirring things up.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2014)

VBD coming out of retirement


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

VBD going Rocky 5


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

Ah, _Rocky V_...classic.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2014)

I can't wait until the skeletal remains of Sylvester Stallone bust out the grave in order to kick the shit out the world kangaroo boxing champion in Rocky XIV.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Rocky to go to the moon tbh


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2014)

WAR READY PUSSY BOI


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2014)

stunna said rocky balboa is the best rocky


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

why you lyin' tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

I want to redo my 2013 top 10 list.  I need to find a spot for Pain and Gain.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

This sums up rocky for me


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I want to redo my 2013 top 10 list.  I need to find a spot for Pain and Gain.



rukia

I don't appreciate that kind of trolling


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

Rukia, the market sucked so hard today


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

I really enjoy that movie Para.  Definitely the best performance ever from The Rock.


----------



## Slice (Dec 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> This sums up rocky for me



Airplane! The Sequel

Man they don't make comedies like this anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

2013 was a good year. Frances Ha, Before Midnight, Blue Jasmine, Stoker, Inside Llewyn Davis, Selfish Giant, Gravity, Her, Prisoners, Act of Killing and the Great Beauty. All superb films.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Rukia, the market sucked so hard today


i'm mainly playing the long.  Most individual stocks that I am holding offer dividends.  So cheaper shares just mean that I will purchase more shares each time I receive a dividend.  Not a big deal.  Typically get a 5% ROI even when my stocks struggle.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

Well I watched Haunted House recently. Am I bad for laughing at all the racist jokes


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2014)

yes

you're a terrible human being you damn paki


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

Nope.  Stunna laughed at the same jokes.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

It was the only funny thing about that film really.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

A Most Violent Year.  What do you guys think?  A last second edition to our top of the year lists?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

had to google what that movie was lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

No, it isn't animated Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

that was a good one


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

No singing snowman. Stunna out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 30, 2014)

A Haunted House is a personal guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2014)

The Equalizer

I expected Denzel to channel a darker skinned Liam Neeson--and he did, luckily he had a tighter script to fall back on.

B-


P.S. it took about 60 years but ol' Denny finally looks...old.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Equalizer
> 
> I expected Denzel to channel a darker skinned Liam Neeson--and he did, luckily he had a tighter script to fall back on.
> 
> B-



Denzel was pretty badass in Book of Eli as well. He pulls it off nicely. 



> P.S. it took about 60 years but ol' Denny finally looks...old.



I noticed that too. You could definitely see the age on him. 



*The Drop*

A slow build carried throughout by Hardy and Gandolfini. Biggest surprise for me was Hardy who I haven't really been a fan of. The scenes throughout almost felt a bit random at times but in the end the payoff felt worth it and kind of glued it all together. Won't be in talks for movie of the year but also not one you should skip over.

3.5/5


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

This was a good year


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2014)

you overpaid by about 6 bucks


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

I know it's overpriced, I also didn't pay


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterklepto


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

**


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 30, 2014)

*Miller's Crossing:* 8.7/10 - Great
+Excellent performances by the cast. Gabriel Byrne, John Turtorro, and Marcia Gay Harden all do really well in their respective roles. Tom Reagan might be one of my favorite Coen Brothers characters.
+Really good cinematography. The attack on Leo's house was enjoyable to watch and stands out as the highlight of the movie for me. 
+Good pacing and an impressive plot. 

Might be one of the better Gangster movies I've seen. Will definitely have to rewatch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2014)

> Police: Teen held after Facebook selfie with gun at Sunnyside High
> A 16-year-old Fresno boy was arrested Monday after allegedly photographing himself with a gun at Sunnyside High School and posting the image to Facebook, police Sgt. Paul Cervantes said.
> 
> The boy, a sophomore at the school, allegedly shared the photo, which appears to depict him with a handgun in his pocket, on Facebook sometime before Christmas. He captioned it, “$trapped up in class tho,” and it acquired 14 “likes” by Monday.
> ...



The current generation is doomed


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

Surprise he isn't wearing overpriced sneakers


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

I fear for stunnas life


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The current generation is doomed



I never get how fucking retarded some people can be.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2014)

guy only got 14 likes for that after 5 days? dude gotta strengthen his social network.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2014)

14 likes is pretty pathetic. He's dumb as fuck but social network gives a voice to the retards among us.


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> guy only got 14 likes for that after 5 days? dude gotta strengthen his social network.



Obv one of those bullied kids
and Facebook too? This kid is outta touch


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

Book of Life - 7/10

I like the visually creative things that were done in the movie

 para why I never hear you talk about this movie?

ashamed of your mehicano heritage?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, _Book of Life_ was a really pretty movie. Too bad the script sucked.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

smh stunna hating on anything not disney


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree that the movie kinda becomes dull when the kids grow up 



but I enjoyed the part after that when the lead dies as well as the finale


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-BhB9TJXrp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

yea dat part was heartwarming but he was such a puss

should have fought that bull at least

how can he call himself a man?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I never get how fucking retarded some people can be.



I know when older people speak negatively on the current generation, it's usually taken as jealousy, but snitching on yourself for internet nods of approval, just has to set a new low.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2014)

ITT: the internet makes gross stupidity come to light


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2014)

*Dracula Untold*

I liked Evans and thought it did some pretty cool things visually when it came to the action and how they used the bats. A lot of times with movies like this you get really cheesy and poor use of the technology when it comes to the action but I thought with this the cheese was kept to a minimum and Dracula looked bad ass when he was in action. It lost a lot of steam at a point though, and from there I just kind of lost interest completely. Not bad for a first Dracula experience.

2.5/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2014)

_first Dracula experience?_

You've never seen a Dracula film, Cyphon? He's like the most iconic monster of all time.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know when older people speak negatively on the current generation, it's usually taken as jealousy, but snitching on yourself for internet nods of approval, just has to set a new low.



I can't think of anything worse than this though:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

His first Dracula experience was that movie??


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> His first Dracula experience was that movie??



Tfw it ends up as his favorite


----------



## Slice (Dec 30, 2014)

Should have watched a truly good Dracula movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWzzX4lLPnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> _first Dracula experience?_
> 
> You've never seen a Dracula film, Cyphon? He's like the most iconic monster of all time.



Never really been big into vampires and monsters to be honest with you.

I was mainly interested in some of the special effects in the trailer and they payed off. Wasn't particularly interested in Dracula.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 30, 2014)

Horror of Dracula is GOAT Dracula.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2014)

ed wood is goat dracula


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2014)

why would a goat be a vampire?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 30, 2014)

*Black Swan:* 8/10 - Great


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2014)

Red 2

B-

**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

Just got back from The Book of Mormon.  That shit was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

speaking of _Rocky_ sequelitis, you guys hear that Stallone revealed he's working on _Rambo V_?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

I did hear that.  Don't really care though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2014)

*2001: A Space Odyssey*: 10

The greatest cinematic experience, but you already knew that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2014)

The Good Dinosaur?  Are you fucking serious Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2014)

It'll take more than just namedropping a film for me to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2014)

idgaf I just wanted to end 2014 with my favorite movies


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

who are you talking to?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

fuck you stunna


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2014)

Thought you was talking about me
but fuck you anyways Stunna


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

stunna you bitch 

if u like that twin peaks actor so much why aren't you watching Agents of SHIELD then? 

and no, it's not shit anymore


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Red 2
> 
> B-
> 
> **



I for the life of me can't remember shit of Red 2. I am not sure I even watched it. But I remember Red 1 very well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Movies for tonight:

Return of the Jedi [first time viewing]
The Departed 
The Royal Tenenbaums [first time viewing]
The Double [first time viewing]
Coraline [first time viewing]
The Big Lebowski


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2014)

*Rushmore*

Miss Cross 

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2014)

The Suspect: A-

Korean film. It was a very entertaining action-thriller that was just a bit too hard to follow if you don't know the language. Everything moves so fast, and the subtitles often blend in the light backgrounds.


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Movies for tonight:
> 
> Return of the Jedi [first time viewing]
> The Departed
> ...



Why would you watch 6 movies instead of going to a party?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> Why would you watch 6 movies instead of going to a party?



You missed the convo we had the other day about me being a social outcast. You need to post here more Slice 


*Return of the Jedi*

This might actually be my favorite Star Wars movie yet.  While still suffers from the same shitty characterization and plot shields as the former two, it's much more entertaining, maybe the pacing helped. The Emperor was interesting until he started nagging Luke into joining the Dark Side, speaking of which, the dude basically fucked himself and the Empire over just to get Luke to join him. Han still a shit, Leia was better (and hotter) in this one although she admitted she was a brotherfucker(dafuq?). Ewoks are kinda cool, but they only looked good cuz the Stormtroopers are the most incompetent foot soldier fodder I have ever seen in a fictional piece. 

>All out onslaught
>Stormtrooper: Freeze!



Darth Vader is still my favorite character in the universe, loved him in this one. When I saw his ghost at the end I kinda got hyped. Which brings me to Luke. Much better in this one as well, but still a cunt. But better than Han. Fuck, everyone or thing is better than Han except for the Stormtroopers. In the end though I have become a fan of the franchise, if only because of the final scene, where the movie shows us the celebrations of multiple locations throughout the galaxy. I am kinda interested in those to be honest, looked much better than the shit locations offered in the first trilogy. 

Which reminds me, now I can comfortably rate all movies after seeing the whole story unfold.

*A New Hope* - *6/10 *
*The Empire Strikes Back* - *6/10*
*Return of the Jedi* - *7/10* 

*Overall* - *7/10* 

Looking forward to the prequel trilogy.


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> You missed the convo we had the other day about me being a social outcast. You need to post here more Slice



Well, i was away for a week. 

Not spending new years with friends still sounds terrible. Do something about that, it gets worse the older you get when those you'd like to spend time with live too far away or don't have time to party because of the kids.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> This might actually be my favorite Star Wars movie yet.






> While still suffers from the same shitty characterization and plot shields as the former two, it's much more entertaining, maybe the pacing helped.






> The Emperor was interesting until he started nagging Luke into joining the Dark Side, speaking of which, the dude basically fucked himself and the Empire over just to get Luke to join him.






> Han still a shit, Leia was better (and hotter) in this one although she admitted she was a brotherfucker(dafuq?). Ewoks are kinda cool






> Much better in this one as well, but still a cunt. But better than Han. Fuck, everyone or thing is better than Han except for the Stormtroopers.






> In the end though I have become a fan of the franchise, if only because of the final scene, where the movie shows us the celebrations of multiple locations throughout the galaxy. I am kinda interested in those to be honest, looked much better than the shit locations offered in the first trilogy.






> Looking forward to the prequel trilogy.




tfw most of Khris's favorite parts of _Jedi_ are scenes that weren't in the original cut.


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2014)

Getting ready to travel to m best friends place. He cant go out because the kids aren't old enough yet (1 and 3 years) so we take the party to him with a few guys.

How are the rest of you spending the evening?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> Well, i was away for a week.
> 
> Not spending new years with friends still sounds terrible. Do something about that, it gets worse the older you get when those you'd like to spend time with live too far away or don't have time to party because of the kids.



My close friends are either working or have plans. Appreciate the thought though.  



Stunna said:


> tfw most of Khris's favorite parts of _Jedi_ are scenes that weren't in the original cut.



Okay, let me try this as I am still new here: fuck you stunna


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Okay, let me try this as I am still new here: fuck you stunna



Its pretty close.

You're just missing the 

Its essential.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah, man; without the () I might think you mean it.

Then I might have to do something about that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2014)

Star Wars is the reason the Scifi genre is dead, and GotG also took a huge shit on it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

But _Star Wars_ is science-fantasy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2014)

If Star Wars is considered a semi Fantasy then the Thor movies are pure mythical.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

w-what? 

You don't think the presence of the Force qualifies the series as part fantastic?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2014)

Not in the least bit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

okay

I mean, you're objectively wrong

but okay


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2014)

The Fly (1986)- A

Doubt I'd review it, as I don't have much to say other than 'it's awesome'. Well written characters who actually change over the course of the film- even the jerk ex- and brilliant makeup effects.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> okay
> 
> I mean, you're objectively wrong
> 
> but okay



Star Wars is a space opera which is a sub genre of science fiction you uncultured swine.

The universe focuses more on its technology on adventures of outer space.


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2014)

SW is one of the prime examples of ScienceFantasy

You could transfer basically the entire plot into any other setting and it would still work.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2014)

Google space opera and the biggest example that search will give you is Star Wars.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

wait

Khris rated Empire the lowest

fuck, you suck dude


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

New Years eve is here. So people will go round trying to find the best parties and make dumb resolutions when in reality it's just another day.

Anyone got any resolutions??


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> But _Star Wars_ is science-fantasy



It's less Science, more fantasy.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

clearly both enno and huey don't know shit about Star Wars


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

stop being such a debbie downer Eno and go out there and get fucked up and make terrible life decisions.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

I've already made some terrible decisions this month. Gonna go sober tonight


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRLgG9ctZGg&index=8&list=PLrEnWoR732-BHrPp_Pm8_VleD68f9s14-[/YOUTUBE]

man this happened to me with my ISP

these guys are fucking crooks

fuck Verizon


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuck you warudo


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

hey Detective I just wanted to show you this commercial I starred in and this awesome car I own 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBVzg_Bt6x8&list=PLrEnWoR732-BHrPp_Pm8_VleD68f9s14-&index=20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck you warudo


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

u dont wanna mess wit dis thug lyfe enno


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuck your thug life brah


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

you wanna scrap? cause I'll throw down

someone hold my rings and chains


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

shouldn't you be going out and getting high and drunk para

it's new years eve after all


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

tfw I can't do a worlds end pub crawl with para and enno


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

I might do a pub crawl. I got invited to one in Manchester.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

it's 9am Warudo

I have some self respect, pls


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> Getting ready to travel to m best friends place. He cant go out because the kids aren't old enough yet (1 and 3 years) so we take the party to him with a few guys.
> 
> How are the rest of you spending the evening?



Just hanging around a friends house. Get drunk, do drugs.

Fuck actually going out, I'm not a millionaire.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

para skype with me and pass a doobie in spirit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

We aren't in the 1980's anymore.  A million dollars is no longer a lot of money.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia reminding everyone that he's rick as fuk.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

>tfw Rukia buys NF tomm and makes himself super admin


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2014)

another wasted investment


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

The World said:


> para skype with me and pass a doobie in spirit



I would if you ever went on Skype


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> Getting ready to travel to m best friends place. He cant go out because the kids aren't old enough yet (1 and 3 years) so we take the party to him with a few guys.
> 
> How are the rest of you spending the evening?



New Years eve party, I don't go to bars around this time because they tend to use this time as an opportunity to rob the fuck out of you, and friends don't charge for drinking their beer, so no brainier brah.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuck drinking.

Smoking some lovely buds sent from California, and possibly making a ice cream float using Jones Cream Soda, and chocolate ice cream. Mainly because I got high last night and had one of those sodas, and then thought of the ice cream float idea.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 31, 2014)

The World said:


> clearly both enno and huey don't know shit about Star Wars





> Star Wars is an American epic space opera franchise centered on a film series created by George Lucas.



Apparently you don't  as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, man; without the () I might think you mean it.
> 
> Then I might have to do something about that.



fuck you stunna 



Parallax said:


> wait
> 
> Khris rated Empire the lowest
> 
> fuck, you suck dude



fuck you para  



Ennoea said:


> New Years eve is here. So people will go round trying to find the best parties and make dumb resolutions when in reality it's just another day.
> 
> Anyone got any resolutions??



finish my gaming backlo-



Nice Dynamite said:


> Apparently you don't  as well.



When it doubt, wikipedia it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm going to spend my New Years drinking wine, playing FIFA, and marathoning the Legend of Korra.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to spend my New Years drinking wine, playing FIFA, and marathoning the Legend of Korra.



Really? 

I consider Rukia the coolest person here. If he's not going to a party I don't have to


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

>Rukia
>coolest


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't party anymore.  Those days are over.

I don't expect anyone in Oklahoma to do much either.  Wind chills put us at -5 degrees Fahrenheit.  And we have a blizzard watch in effect till Saturday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> >Rukia
> >coolest
> 
> :skuly



being a mod doesn't make you cool para :ho


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

I never said I was cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

I know that feel para


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 31, 2014)

Bluebeard is going to be getting fucked up tonight.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2014)

Hear Boy Hood takes place in Houston.

Might have to watch.

Bluebeard currently has the best set in this thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

*Into the Woods*

There are plenty of scenes with fun subversions, catchy tunes, and delightfully morbid moments, but they're strung together by a pretty shaky narrative. Still, it was a pretty fun watch until it overstayed its welcome in the third act--one that felt like a bit of a different movie.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> Getting ready to travel to m best friends place. He cant go out because the kids aren't old enough yet (1 and 3 years) so we take the party to him with a few guys.
> 
> How are the rest of you spending the evening?



Tfw you haven't been home in days and your friends still expect you to come out and party


not today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Into the Woods*
> 
> There are plenty of scenes with fun subversions, catchy tunes, and delightfully morbid moments, but they're strung together by a pretty shaky narrative. Still, it was a pretty fun watch until it overstayed its welcome in the third act--one that felt like a bit of a different movie.



not animated enough for ya huh?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

um, are you defending the film or just poking fun at me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna, what the fuck man!  You even get pushed around by people that are new to the thread?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> How are the rest of you spending the evening?


Marathoning _The Twilight Zone._


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> um, are you defending the film or just poking fun at me



I think Disney should stick to animation  

Maleficent sucked.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

You think they should stop making live-action films on the basis of one movie that came out this year?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MV9MCLS1Ji8[/YOUTUBE]

this is so beautiful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You think they should stop making live-action films on the basis of one movie that came out this year?



Alice was meh, Pirates of the Caribbean started sucking after the second one, the less said about the muppets the better, and everything else is mediocre compared to their animated movies. 

Of course I am talking about Walt Disney pictures.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Marathoning _The Twilight Zone._


   .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

So you've seen the dozens and dozens of live-action Disney films and mark them all as mediocre? Even _Mary Poppins_? 

And hating on Muppets smh

EDIT: and I like how Rukia is marathoning _LoK_ and is gonna shit talk my choice


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Marathoning _The Twilight Zone._



What season you on and what are favorite episodes so far? 


bought the complete 1959 series on blu ray 4 months ago


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been a fan for years, ted; it's my favorite tv show 

I'mma get my hands on that complete series someday


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

My bad Stunna.  I slept on that series.  It got a lot better after the first season.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So you've seen the dozens and dozens of live-action Disney films and mark them all as mediocre? Even _Mary Poppins_?
> 
> And hating on Muppets smh
> 
> EDIT: and I like how Rukia is marathoning _LoK_ and is gonna shit talk my choice



Haven't seen Mary Poppins. I'll give you that. Muppets was shit dude, and I was hyped for that one.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've been a fan for years, ted; it's my favorite tv show
> 
> I'mma get my hands on that complete series someday



I don't know all of these things. i think i'll try to be more active here and learn some more everyone's interest...all i have are basics 


still tho, your favorite episodes?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Haven't seen Mary Poppins. I'll give you that. Muppets was shit dude, and I was hyped for that one.


my point is that it just seems a bit silly to say Disney should never make live-action films when you've only seen, like, five out of the plenty that have come out just this decade past 15 years. Watch _Mary Poppins_ at least; even if every live-action movie was shit, they'd all be worth it for that one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

You interested in the Twilight Zone movie coming out Stunna?


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2014)

I have to agree with Khris. Disney live-action isn't high quality. They basically pump out cash-grabs.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

John Carter wasn't a cash grab.  Too much money was spent on the budget for it to be a cash grab.  Same with Lone Ranger.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

ted. said:


> still tho, your favorite episodes?


"Nothing in the Dark", "Little Girl Lost", "The After Hours", "Come Wander With Me", "The Hunt", "The Obsolete Man", "Walking Distance"...I could go on, but those are a few that have always struck a cord.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You interested in the Twilight Zone movie coming out Stunna?


I think I remember hearing something about this?  If so, I don't know anything about it



Grape said:


> I have to agree with Khris. Disney live-action isn't high quality. They basically pump out cash-grabs.


There's definitely more bad than good from what I've seen, but the good's still there.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Disney spends a lot on their live action efforts.  Just think about some of their recent ones.  Maleficent, John Carter, Lone Ranger, Pirates of the Caribbean, Alice in Wonderland, Tron Legacy.  None of these are cheap.  I think Disney is trying really hard to produce high quality.  I just think that this is the best they can do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Excited for Fantastic Four, Rukia?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

@stunna, if their best efforts are average movies...  



Rukia said:


> Disney spends a lot on their live action efforts.  Just think about some of their recent ones.  Maleficent, John Carter, Lone Ranger, Pirates of the Caribbean, Alice in Wonderland, Tron Legacy.  None of these are cheap.  I think Disney is trying really hard to produce high quality.  I just think that this is the best they can do.



Maybe if they'd use all that money on HD hand drawn animation flicks instead


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Excited for Fantastic Four, Rukia?


Nope, I don't know anything about it.  I'm not a fan of the comic book either.  So no.  I'm definitely not excited.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Barring doom, the fantastic four brand has always seemed bland to me compared to the rest of the marvel universe


i'll pass on the movie too


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Who said their best efforts were mediocre? Again, you're judging an entire realm of their productions off of seeing maybe half of their efforts in that realm out of the past 15 years when said realm has existed for some 50.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Doom is a good villain.  I would rather see him in an Avengers film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Nope, I don't know anything about it.  I'm not a fan of the comic book either.  So no.  I'm definitely not excited.



It's not following the source material tho

It's Fantastic Four in name only


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

It has a black Human Torch.  That seems pretty silly to me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Of course it does.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Disney spends a lot on their live action efforts.  Just think about some of their recent ones.  Maleficent, John Carter, Lone Ranger, Pirates of the Caribbean, Alice in Wonderland, Tron Legacy.  None of these are cheap.  I think Disney is trying really hard to produce high quality.  I just think that this is the best they can do.



Desperate for franchises. But after all these flops they're just buying out franchises now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

What about you, ted? You got any favorite episodes?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It has a black Human Torch.  That seems pretty silly to me.



Might be the last Rukia zinger of 2014


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't read the books.  But I know him and Sue are brother and sister.  And I know that they are Caucasian.  I don't think any liberties should be taken with these characters that have been around for 50+ years.  It is an insult to people that have followed the series.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Some the episodes that come to mind when it comes to favorites is "the hitch-hiker", "walking distance", "the monsters are due on maple street", "and when the sky was opened", "the midnight sun", and "five characters in search of an exit"


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

"The Midnight Sun" is actually one of the episodes I just finished watching.  Great one; gotta love the final act.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Something about the conclusion unnerves me more than anything. i don't know what i'd do in the hypothetical situation of that happening to our earth 


and that's primarily what stuck with me about that particular episode for years now


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Good post Stunna.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Doom, Dormammu, and Carnage are my favorite Marvel villains. Too bad Doom sucked in the FF movies, and Carnage is stuck with the Garfield movies 



Stunna said:


> Who said their best efforts were mediocre? Again, you're judging an entire realm of their productions off of seeing maybe half of their efforts in that realm out of the past 15 years when said realm has existed for some 50.



I did, based on what I've seen of course  

Okay, I'll rephrase that, I've seen half, and it's average. Not really a good track record either way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

ted. said:


> Something about the conclusion unnerves me more than anything. i don't know what i'd do in the hypothetical situation of that happening to our earth
> 
> 
> and that's primarily what stuck with me about that particular episode for years now


yeah dude...but I'd rather be in the situation where everyone was gonna freeze to death, I think. The misery of the heat was palpable in her dream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

dafuq else you want me to see? (other than Mary Poppins of course)

Give me a list if you're so confident about their quality and I'll view it. You know, give me their "best efforts"


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

nah b, I'm good. 

I've been troubling you over your logic, not over the quality of the movies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

stunna backing away from a challenge


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

man, I dunno...you shit talkin' _Empire_ 'n' all...go watch _Mary Poppins_ first and get back to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Shit talking Empire is kinda suspect, Khris.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yeah dude...but I'd rather be in the situation where everyone was gonna freeze to death, I think. The misery of the heat was palpable in her dream.



The misery of the cold and darkness won't be much better. i'll take the planet plunging into the sun with as much dignity as i could muster


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

lol

have you ever seen any of the 80's or 2000's runs?


----------



## Karasu (Dec 31, 2014)

Doom is such a wasted opportunity. 



ted. said:


> What season you on and what are favorite episodes so far?
> 
> 
> bought the complete *1959 series* on blu ray 4 months ago



Got off on a bad episode with these. So damn glad I gave it another shot because some of them are epic. 




Rukia said:


> Disney spends a lot on their live action efforts.  Just think about some of their recent ones.  Maleficent, John Carter, Lone Ranger, Pirates of the Caribbean, Alice in Wonderland, Tron Legacy.  None of these are cheap.  I think Disney is trying really hard to produce high quality.  I just think that this is the best they can do.



 so true. Even Tron - so sexy, but fell short of what it could've been. Sad.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol
> 
> have you ever seen any of the 80's or 2000's runs?



Never got around to them honestly. any good ones comparable to some of serling's run?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

There are some notably good ones, like there's an episode of the 80's run that adapts the short story "The Cold Equations" that I'm really fond of, and there's a 2000's episode that tells the tale of a modern day Garden of Eden that I enjoyed (there's even a sequel to "It's a Good Life", though I don't recall it being much to brag about), but overall, no, neither measure of to Serling's run.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Not going to rush to look over them then. might be years later but i'll get around to it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> man, I dunno...you shit talkin' _Empire_ 'n' all...go watch _Mary Poppins_ first and get back to me.





~Gesy~ said:


> Shit talking Empire is kinda suspect, Khris.



I stand by it. Return of the Jedi > 

 

I also just realized I've been a fan of Star Wars for quite a while. Too many shonen tropes in there 

Luke = Nardo/Shonen main character
Emperor = Tobi/Master mind
Darth Vader = Nagato/Villain turned good
Yoda/Obi = Jiraiya/Teacher
Leia = closet Tsundere
Han Solo = none. Cuz not even shonens have that much a shit characters 
Stormtroopers = fodder

And just like shonen, there are arcs(=movies) I like and there are arcs I dislike.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

well, _Star Wars_ uses the typical hero's journey beat for beat--the tropes are supposed to be familiar, as there have been hundreds of incarnations prior to and since the series.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm nost sure i would count having a main character, a villain redemption and arcs as shounen troops.....


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

khris is str8 turrible


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

1.  The Empire Strikes Back
2.  A New Hope
3.  The Phantom Menace
4.  Revenge of the Sith
5.  Return of the Jedi
6.  Attack of the Clones


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I'm nost sure i would count having a main character, a villain redemption and arcs as shounen troops.....



Just let him weab it up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> well, _Star Wars_ uses the typical hero's journey beat for beat--the tropes are supposed to be familiar, as there have been hundreds of incarnations prior to and since the series.



Luke too similar to Nardo cuz they're both kinda useless  



Parallax said:


> khris is str8 turrible



Para still shittalking me without actually adding any substance to his argument 



ted. said:


> Just let him weab it up



ted gets it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

>Emperor planned everything Luke did before Darth killed him 
>Luke's TNJ was already planted cuz there was still good in Darth

yup, nardo-tier :ho

Okay, now star wars hyped, I guess I'll watch The Phantom Menace now. Should be good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna has terrible Star Wars opinions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna.  You asked for it.

[YOUTUBE]_Z29OVZLbZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna did you ever watch the Clone Wars series?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

are those spoilers Rukia?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> >Emperor planned everything Luke did before Darth killed him
> >Luke's TNJ was already planted cuz there was still good in Darth
> 
> yup, nardo-tier :ho
> ...



this is why I don't provide more substance to my points


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

The 2D one, yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> this is why I don't provide more substance to my points



Okay, hold that thought. Let me watch TPM first.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The 2D one, yes.



I actually started on the 3D one, which did a pretty good job at bridging the gap between the second and third prequel.

Uhh, if you scatch off the fact that Anakin has a padawan.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

Good ol' Qui-Gon


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)

Let's go with the more thematically appropriate rendition...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Had to pause for a second to ask this; are those engrish aliens?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

you should be no stranger to racist SW aliens at this point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2014)

ted. said:


> Let's go with the more thematically appropriate rendition...


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARDS!!!


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

QPR gonna start the new year in style.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2014)

> John Carter wasn't a cash grab. Too much money was spent on the budget for it to be a cash grab. Same with Lone Ranger.



The sad thing with John Carter is that you can really tell the director is trying to make a good movie and for whatever reason, it's just not working out. "Lone Ranger" suffers from the same problems that some of the "Pirates" sequels did, but there wasn't as much room to wow us in the spectacle department- since it's just a western.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't hate John Carter.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Jena (Dec 31, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> The sad thing with John Carter is that you can really tell the director is trying to make a good movie and for whatever reason, it's just not working out. "Lone Ranger" suffers from the same problems that some of the "Pirates" sequels did, but there wasn't as much room to wow us in the spectacle department- since it's just a western.



With John Carter, I get the impression that somewhere down the road (even if it was _very_ early on), the movie was someone's baby. It was made because someone legitimately liked the character/story and thought it would work. It doesn't really feel like a cynical cash grab. 

Lone Ranger, on the other hand, is so bitter and joyless and soulless. That was made for brand recognition, and yet somehow the actual content of the movie is even worse than that implies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Fantastic post Jena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

*The Phantom Menace* 

First of all, I don't get the shit talking. Even if people didn't like this as much as the previous three, it's not *that *much worse tbh. It's about the same quality-wise give or take. They fixed some stuff, but the franchise still suffers from bland characters and lelplot shields. No wonder people like Han, as shit as he is, he actually adds some flavor to the franchise as opposed to a bunch of square tryhards running all over the place. Queen Amidala has to be my favorite character if only for that nice twist near the end, and Qui-Gon and Jar Jar were only okay. Everyone else is a shit; Obi was bland with not nearly enough build, the Viceroy are forgettable, Yoda and the Emperor weren't given much screen-time, and Darth Maul as cool as he looks and acts; lacks depth unlike Vader who we got some background for. Oh and young Aniken; the little shit was annoying, wanted him to crash and die in the race, fuck that little shit. Why are most kids so annoying in movies? No wonder the little bitch turns to the dark side, he's a little bitch after all. 

But I do want to end on a high note, special effects are fucking superb, whoever worked on these movies deserves much praise. And Jedis vs. Sith fight was very entertaining to watch. Only downside of the fight is that the movie hasn't built up the relationship between Obi and Qui enough for me to care about that final moment. 

*5/10* - Least favorite Star Wars yet. Still comparable to the previous three though.  






Detective said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARDS!!!



Happy New Year Detective 



masamune1 said:


> Happy New Year.



Happy New Year


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Good Marvel villain piece masa.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2014)

My pick for best movie of 2014 is *The Grand Budapest Hotel*.



But that's just from what I've seen.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Good pick Grape.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2014)

I still need to see Birdman, Whiplash, Boyhood, and one or two more, but TGBH is like a perfect film, so..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm totally okay with Ralph Fiennes getting a best actor nomination.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm a big fan of his, I'd really like to see that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

As long as his nomination doesn't affect Jake's Nightcrawler nomination...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't hate "John Carter" either. I thought it was okay. 



Jena said:


> With John Carter, I get the impression that somewhere down the road (even if it was _very_ early on), the movie was someone's baby. It was made because someone legitimately liked the character/story and thought it would work. It doesn't really feel like a cynical cash grab.
> 
> Lone Ranger, on the other hand, is so bitter and joyless and soulless. That was made for brand recognition, and yet somehow the actual content of the movie is even worse than that implies.



I don't know if I'd call "Lone Ranger" joyless, as at least the finale was pretty fun. It actually does try and flesh out its characters, even some minor ones. Honestly, I probably would've been okay with it if it wasn't for the protagonist being such an unlikable douche. Although the tone was pretty messed up too. I don't see it as a traditional cash grab because history suggests that the name "Lone Ranger" isn't THAT popular. They tried remaking it in the...70's? 80's? That bombed too. I can't think of any newer TV shows.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2014)

well I just watched Guardians of the Galaxy... and im skeptical on how to feel about it. there were alot of moments where the surprised "okay" could only be said.

the beginning was fucked up. it starts with young chris pratt watching his mother die, and his mom was like 'take my hand' but he refused FOR NO REASON. she dies and he runs away crying, THEN he gets abducted my a spaceship. Okay.

cutting 26 years later - he is some legendary outlaw of the galaxy. then who fuck abducted him? the blue old dude with the lisp? speaking of which, the movie invented 8000 more ways to be racist, adding blue, yellow, green, and pink people. Okay.

The final fight with Ronin was so fucking cheesy... chris grabs the 'all powerful stone of death' ignoring the fact that the last person to do that brutally imploded and almost killed everyone. but then all the guardians grab it - and they are barely harmed, because plot. oh, and the power of friendship will always prevail!!1!. he then starts to fucking dance, to distract this all-powerful alien god thing as the racoon shoots him. because obviously, the last 8000 times you shot him worked out so well (he looked untouched). And it kills him! Okay.

just.. visually it was stunning, but the plot was blehhh. 5/10

edit: oh yeah, I forgot the big blue dude who became a main character even though his name was never mentioned (lol). you see, in this prison, chris and co. met his giant hulk-like blue alien dude who I though was gonna be a complete badass, yet he turns out to be the biggest dumbass in the whole movie who cant even punch anything. it sounds retarded but it was so disappointing.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Good Marvel villain piece masa.



It was, wasn't it?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

I really liked Ronan.  He was terrifying.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

Rukia let's start the new year without trolling.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2014)

he has a few more hours. make the most of it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2014)

Para.  I want a new years resolution from you.  Watch Fargo.  Stop stalling.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

yeah

no that's not happening 

I promise I will try to make time


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2014)

We can't end this year without more MartialHorrorXStunna action. So squeal like a pig!


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 31, 2014)

Best movie of the year was Birdman.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone

Teh Iron Giant - 


Jeremiah Jedi


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

*Rounders*

I've never been a poker guy, but this was a good movie; ended on a happier note than I expected.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Now then: what will be everyone's first film of 2015?


----------



## Karasu (Jan 1, 2015)

You first Stunna.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Cool set Stunna. Source? 



Phanalax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't it mentioned that Quill isn't some nobody human and that his father is like a pseudo-god or something? I only watched it once, but I do remember something like that being mentioned. 

IMO Drax was pretty charming, he went from meathead to a complete dumbass to a dude that cared for his new friends. Never thought Batista would deliver a decent performance like that. Quill dancing was something Ronan would find weird and intriguing though, that's the point. 




Rukia said:


> I really liked Ronan.  He was terrifying.



I agree. Not trolling.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2015)

I decided to watch twin peaks on the new years 

it's so melodramatic 

but I'm like Mr F B I agent


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

The World said:


> I decided to watch twin peaks on the new years
> 
> it's so melodramatic
> 
> but I'm like Mr F B I agent



I miss the theme song already.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2015)

soundtrack is ridiculous.................ly good


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

It gets alittle grating as they use it constantly but when it works, it works.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

New Years Day and I already got into a car accident.  

Basically the roads are really icy.  I made a left turn and my car started sliding.  Luckily I slid right towards a curb, and the front passenger side climbed the curb and that caused my vehicle to stop.  Didn't notice any damage, so I just drove away like nothing happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeopJiWnkFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yeah
> 
> no that's not happening
> 
> I promise I will try to make time



Remember what I told you, so you better watch out


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> You first Stunna.


I dunno...I might watch _The Apartment_ today; GOAT New Year's film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I have heard this song a few times on the radio.  And I always wonder about it.

[YOUTUBE]fqa1WPZuKvk[/YOUTUBE]

Did they steal the theme from Commando?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Now then: what will be everyone's first film of 2015?



That depends. "Woman in Black 2" will be my first theatrical experience. Probably "Dragon Eyes", with Cung Le and Van Damme will be my first actual movie...

Dear God, that's going to sum up my year...and my life...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you fucking nerds really spend the entire new year countdown arguing about Star Wars?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Unbroken looks... decent.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't want to support Angelina's directing career.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

_Unbroken_ looks lame.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Under the Skin

Watching Johansson curb crawl for guys and take them to her Black Widow den got old fast. The sequence where the man's insides are obliterated is pretty striking but the rest of it was not good. The last half hour improved but it was still tedious and poorly written. Shame aswell because the scenes outside of Scottish cities, and the black room sequences showed glazers talent behind the camera but it was all lost in this rather empty film. 

D


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2015)

Comic movie took 2014. Wonder if Ultron will be able to carry it for 2 years running.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I described Under the Skin at work pretty well to my coworkers.  And I think I nailed Scar Jo's seductive backwards walk perfectly.


----------



## Slice (Jan 1, 2015)

A happy new year to all of you!
I hope you didn't party too hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2015)

Head still feels funny, but I had a good time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you Americans need subs for Under the Skin, no way you guys understood what those Scottish guys were saying


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I felt like I understood it pretty well.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

I might have missed some stuff I guess, but I don't recall having much trouble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Ennoea.  QPR choked.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> A happy new year to all of you!
> I hope you didn't party too hard.



Hangover and a comedown.

It's not really that bad though, I haven't really gotten totally smashed in a long time.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

poor rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

My teams are cursed Para.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Film Club is Ghostbusters?  I'm not sure I could be less interested.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Well it's QPR Rukia, kinda to be expected.


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2015)

What's wrong with Ghostbusters?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

fuck you Eno


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Para did you read my TPM "review"?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I think all the constant chatter about the next Ghostbusters has just made me totally indifferent about the property.  I initially enjoyed the movies.  But I just don't feel a strong desire to revisit them.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> My teams are cursed Para.



I'm a Bengals fan, rukia

I understand


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

Khris said:


> Para did you read my TPM "review"?



no

I was fucked up last night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Does Para ever write more than two lines in his posts?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

no


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

Good god...i had to will myself awake


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

I can if I want to

but why should I?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Para only does in the NBA thread when he is making his case with basketball stats.  Those posts are really dull.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think all the constant chatter about the next Ghostbusters has just made me totally indifferent about the property.  I initially enjoyed the movies.  But I just don't feel a strong desire to revisit them.



I hope you can come and take shots at Sigourney Weaver. I have trust in you Rukia.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Next week will be yours for sure Para.


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

Khris said:


> Unbroken looks... decent.



No it doesn't


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para only does in the NBA thread when he is making his case with basketball stats.  Those posts are really dull.



Rukia barely made it to 12 hours without the trolling


----------



## Karasu (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> New Years Day and I already got into a car accident.
> 
> Basically the roads are really icy.  I made a left turn and my car started sliding.  Luckily I slid right towards a curb, and the front passenger side climbed the curb and that caused my vehicle to stop.  Didn't notice any damage, so I just drove away like nothing happened.




Got lucky. Sucks when you bend, crack, or otherwise jack your wheel up like that. 



Stunna said:


> I dunno...I might watch _The Apartment_ today; GOAT New Year's film.




Had to look that up - old school movie is old. Reviews are off the charts. 

I watched some Cowboy Bebop. I went from Ballad of Fallen Angels into Hard Luck Woman, and topped it off with the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna.  Book of Mormon was a really funny musical dude.


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2015)

*Tusk* - walrus/walrus


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the new Ghostbusters movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year!



Enno, you're going to watch Fire Walk with Me?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year guys!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm looking forward to the new Ghostbusters movie.



Part of me wants that film to go to development hell tbh.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Part of me wants that film to go to development hell tbh.



Why? I know many people hate the idea of an all-female cast, but I'm interested mainly because it seems to be avoiding the problems that many reboots and decade-later sequels always make - basically telling the same story over and over. I was reading some of Paul Feig's plans and they sound pretty unique and new so I'm just glad that we're not seeing the old cast return again or just a reboot with younger versions of the characters. At least they're trying to do something different.

But yeah, if Rebel Wilson or Melissa McCarthy get cast I'm not supporting it anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't support gluttons.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think the problem with the film is the all female cast


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 1, 2015)

Rebel Wilson and Melissa McCarthy have to be the two unfunniest people on the planet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> But yeah, if Rebel Wilson or Melissa McCarthy get cast I'm not supporting it anymore.



I thought I was the only one who cant stand McCarthy

But no, I do not have a problem with the cast being female, but I do doubt a film like that can work in a modern setting without a few changes. I hear they're going to try to make it scarier than the original, which could end up being a good idea or an absolutely terrible one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Most people don't like McCarthy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd be down with Jennifer Lawrence, Emma Stone, Tina Fey and Anna Faris as Ghostbusters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Most people don't like McCarthy.


She reminds me of females who think they're funny but only end up making everyone feel awkward.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't hate Mccarthy. But i don't find her funny. She's basically the female Jonah Hill to me. Except funnier.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I'd be down with Jennifer Lawrence, Emma Stone, Tina Fey and Anna Faris as Ghostbusters.



i

kinda like this

a lot


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna watch Fire Walk with me Ashes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been putting that film off--I should watch it soon.



and compare it to _Children of Men_


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

oh man this is gonna be fun


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Got a shitload of pictures taken over the last couple days. My impression of England is slowly but surely increasing with each passing day. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 













The Note III has a really amazing camera(with nice filters for different looks). I brought a high power lens camera as well, but have been happy with the shots from the phone so far.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

I wanted to read before heading out today

too dead to


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

Something about shots taken from a phone seem more...personal to me compared to ones taken from a high powered camera. weird description i know but that's about the best way i can put it right now


cherish those memories dude


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

*@ Para:* Why not just read off your phone is it has a large enough screen? I always put novels in epub format on my phone, and read off it. Either that, or my tablet. Since you ride the bus so much, it's a great way to pass time during your 99898989893894839 day journey in LA traffic from your home, around the corner, to the local comic shop.



*P.S:* I will post more pics later, too lazy right now. Went shopping for clothing and shit to take back to my family, in a place called Regent Street. Was really nice. Had an opportunity to walk around Picadilly Circus as well.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

fuck that I like my physical copy of Invisible Man just fine as it is


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

ted. said:


> Something about shots taken from a phone seem more...personal to me compared to ones taken from a high powered camera. weird description i know but that's about the best way i can put it right now
> 
> 
> cherish those memories dude



I get what you mean exactly. There is something somewhat detached about a high powered lens camera. 

For my next trip however, I will look into purchasing a Google Glass. I think it will be more efficient to take shots that way of the scenery, hands free. 

BTW Enno, if you are reading this, I have been fucking walking around the busiest districts of London, in high end areas, and have yet to see multiple women who fit that 10 class talent level that you had previously sold me on.

I saw one today, but if I am truly being honest with myself, she was a solid 8.5 in reality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazing photos Dee, I might be looking into getting a Note some day, my only gripe is the size makes it look alittle less convenient to carry around.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Amazing photos Dee, I might be looking into getting a Note some day, my only gripe is the size makes it look alittle less convenient to carry around.



Thanks Gesy 

I would personally recommend the Note series. The Note IV is a fucking beast, but since I have no issues with the Note III since buying it a year ago, I think I will continue to use it until the Note V is released.

It's actually rather easy to carry around, and very slim/sleek. I use a very thin, see through plastic rubber cover to make sure the styling of the phone isn't hidden behind a bulky exterior cover. And it fits perfectly into my hand(but then again, I have rather large hands  )


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Detective on the hunt for a 10 lol. I hope you meant South Asian girls right. I saw a 9 the other day. She was so fine


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Detective on the hunt for a 10 lol. I hope you meant South Asian girls right. I saw a 9 the other day. She was so fine



Hahaha, I don't discriminate, so it's not entirely narrowed down to South Asian girls, though they would be the preference. Though from what I've seen thus far, I don't think any 10's exist of the non-South Asian variety, unless you count those two women from the Burberry trenchcoat ad. 

The solid 8.5 on the richter scale I saw today was with her grandmother, so that put a damper on things somewhat.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)

Emma Watson is a 10?!?!?!

did someone gouge your eyes out D:


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Emma Watson is a 10?!?!?!
> 
> did someone gouge your eyes out D:



What? No!    

I'm not talking about her(honestly she still appears to be a child actor in my eyes). I'm talking about the two sexy blondes in the latest Burberry trench coats in a recent commercial over here. I believe it was meant for Burberry perfume, but my powers of deduction immediately latched onto the fact that they were wearing nothing but heels and those slim ladies trench coats.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Para he's talking about Cara☻Delevingne. However Kate Moss is also in that and she looks like a coke head to me Detective


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para he's talking about Cara☻Delevingne. However Kate Moss is also in that and she looks like a coke head to me Detective



I know what she looks like normally(and I agree with you) but the lesbian factor of the ad itself made me overlook her flaws, Enno. Naturally. 



Dat other blonde, doe.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







^ For my American homies.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 1, 2015)

Enno is totally right on this, British Asians are fine as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Enno is totally right on this, British Asians are fine as fuck.



You know, regarding this currently mythical concept, I think it would be rather apt to compare it to that famous film criticism of telling and not showing the audience what they want.



Nonetheless, I will continue my pursuit of this White(  ) Whale(to make a comparison to looking for a legendary creature) of sorts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, regarding this currently mythical concept, I think it would be rather apt to compare it to that famous film criticism of telling and not showing the audience what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, I will continue my pursuit of this White(  ) Whale(to make a comparison to looking for a legendary creature) of sorts.



Go to a hookah place. They congregate there.


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

Diligent asf in his search


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

BTW, I also had a chance to visit the Imperial War Museum and saw the WWI and WWII exhibits. I also learned that the word Master race in German is Herrenvolk. Which is what I will alternatively call Masterblackness from now on.

I also took pictures of certain German patriotic symbols on behalf of mein bruder, Slice.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Go to a hookah place. They congregate there.



It's more fun encountering them in the wild, though. Like finding a shiny Pokemon.



ted. said:


> Diligent asf in his search


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice to see Detective has some fashion sense.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nice to see Detective has some fashion sense.



Thankfully I was not born into this currently horrible skinny jeans generation, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought user messages were sort of a new function.  But looking through my user messages, I realize that they have been around since 2008!


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I thought user messages were sort of a new function.  But looking through my user messages, I realize that they have been around since 2008!



Out of curiousity, I went and looked at some of our own VM's to each other, and lol'd when I saw there was 51 pages worth of them, dating back to September 2012.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Enno, why are your IMAX cinemas(I am using the Brit would here  ) in the UK so small?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2015)

Depends. In my town we have a pretty big Imax. There's a massive one in London.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay, I will keep an eye out for the larger ones then. The one I saw in the London Bridge area was rather small.

And with that being said, I am off to sleep. Gonna get up early an explore again. May also check out this sports clothing store called Lillywhites in Picadilly. I need a new pair of Pumas.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, regarding this currently mythical concept, I think it would be rather apt to compare it to that famous film criticism of telling and not showing the audience what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, I will continue my pursuit of this White(  ) Whale(to make a comparison to looking for a legendary creature) of sorts.



What the hell is a white whale?


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a moby dick reference iirc


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Masterpiece 

yo, is there a way to turn off the hero's voice in Dragon Age: Origins? I'm sick of hearing "and so I shall" and "let's get to it" every time I swing my damn sword


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't know man.  Been a long time since I played that one.  World may know.


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of dragon age do i have to play the first two to get what's going on for inquisition?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

That's what I was told, which is why I'm currently playing the first. 

I was advised to skip the second because it's apparently bad, but if both games influence events in the third, I'll play it anyway.


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Masterpiece
> 
> yo, is there a way to turn off the hero's voice in Dragon Age: Origins? I'm sick of hearing "and so I shall" and "let's get to it" every time I swing my damn sword



As far as I know, no. There may be a mod to turn that off, however.



ted. said:


> Speaking of dragon age do i have to play the first two to get what's going on for inquisition?



I would say the first is deffo a requirement, because it's kind of confusing if you know nothing about the world to start with Inquisition. It just throws you in and assumes you know about the state of the world already. Whether or not you really need to play the second one is debatable. I would say looking up a plot summary on wiki is enough. Honestly I _loathed_ the second game and would only recommend it if you know you like the Dragon Age universe enough to be able to play a shitty game set in it and still want to play another one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Jena, is it a new protag in each DA game?


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Hey Jena, is it a new protag in each DA game?



Yeah it is.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Aight; thanks Han


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna did you have a drink of alcohol on New Year's Eve?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Alcohol doesn't interest me.


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That's what I was told, which is why I'm currently playing the first.
> 
> I was advised to skip the second because it's apparently bad, but if both games influence events in the third, I'll play it anyway.





Jena said:


> I would say the first is deffo a requirement, because it's kind of confusing if you know nothing about the world to start with Inquisition. It just throws you in and assumes you know about the state of the world already. Whether or not you really need to play the second one is debatable. I would say looking up a plot summary on wiki is enough. Honestly I _loathed_ the second game and would only recommend it if you know you like the Dragon Age universe enough to be able to play a shitty game set in it and still want to play another one.



Ahhh alright then. guess i should hit it up on steam


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Alcohol doesn't interest me.



And apparently pussy doesn't interest you either


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Huey, take your bored ass to sleep.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Huey, take your bored ass to sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Ouch Stunna.  Nice Dynamite letting you know right away that 2015 is going to be a lot like 2014.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2015)

So I released my Favorite Movies of 2014 list, which only includes 8 titles this time...I thought 2014 sucked, at least when it came to the kinds of movies I'd watch. So as always, read and...make fun of me for my 'high brow' tastes. Or I shall make you my new Stunna!  

And on another note, Woman in Black 2 is getting bad reviews...damn, as I liked the first one and it seemed like this was getting okay reviews early on. Better drop my expectations...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

A Walk Among the Tombstones?  Are you kidding Martial?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope Stunna's new year's resolution was that he learn where the log out button of this website is.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna, you have to agree with that thread.  Iroh II really is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2015)

*The Book of Life*

It took a little while for the visual style to grow on me but in the end it was a much better movie than I expected. Had a few funny moments (though it missed more often than not), some decent songs and a lot of heart. I thought a lot of the voice cast could have been better but Ice Cube was surprisingly good in his limited role. Neither villain really stood out and the final battle and such was kind of a letdown but overall a nice surprise in a weak year for animation. I think you could make an argument for it being the best this year.

3.5/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A Walk Among the Tombstones?  Are you kidding Martial?



I do sincerely believe that is the most underrated film of the year.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2015)

Tombstones was a solid flick.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I do sincerely believe that is the most underrated film of the year.



Top 3 doe?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Top 3 doe?



I had that strong of a reaction to it. I loved the pacing, atmosphere, the creative framing, the characters and I wasnt sure what would happen. I see so many films that 99% of them are pretty predictable even when they're not trying to be. 

Plus, 2014 was a shit year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)

Glad you liked Fury Martial. 

Also



> I shall make you my new Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Plus, 2014 was a shit year.


2014 was really strong.  No way will 2015 even come close!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

> I think you could make an argument for it [The Book of Life] being the best this year [in animation].


lol hell no


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol hell no



I don't see why not. It was a weak year with no real standouts.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2015)

Dragons, Lego, BH6, and Kaguya were definitely better


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you gentlemen eat ass?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dragons, Lego, BH6, and Kaguya were definitely better



Can't speak for the latter but they were all decent at best which is the same I can say for TBoL. So yeah, an argument can be made. 

I don't plan on making it because ain't none of them I plan on watching again. Just pointing out the information is all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2015)

I never did see the Lego Movie.

Dragon Eyes: C+

Not as bad as I thought it would be. Good fight scenes, if anything. Cung Le is not leading man material, but he wasn't terrible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 2, 2015)

*Unbroken:* 5.8/10 - Mediocre
+Miyavi's performance as The Bird is easily the best part of the movie. He crafts a pretty delightful and despicable villain.
-Sloppy direction and script. The themes and tones are all over the place. One second, it wants to be a black comedy at sea and then at the next play out like a serious drama. At the end of the movie, the theme of forgiveness is made out to be the main theme, but it's rarely brought up the entire movie and seems kind of shoehorned into the end to give the movie a cheesy resolution.
-It's pretty light film overall. I felt like it should've been a lot darker. Like we never really get into the head of Zamperini. We just know he's a badass who keeps going no matter what but we're never giving any insight into what truly drives him.

Overall, sloppily made movie, but the story of Louis Zamperini is pretty interesting. I might have to read the book.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Hook:
Girl ride my elevator (6)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

*Archer season 3*

I think this was my favorite season. The show has just continued to grow on me. 

_B+_


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Verse 2:
Damn barsace look at what you did
Only one song in you got em all braindead
Now they gonna go read books so they don't become looseheads
Just to let you know I was doing that first
Never was so interested in king Cyrus the first
Yeah gotta take it back to my roots
All Canadian but my wardrope has no roots
Lord tell me why I'm here
Other than spending all this dough on cashmere
Do I help the young get through tough times?
Help my bros to get themselves a dime?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

Is titty broken again


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

My cousin's nick name is kal-el I know he be the illest
No kryptonite around you know you are the weakest
I wanted ask this girl to come be my Lois
But then I realized I'm living life like Bruce
So imma just tell her to blow this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Is titty broken again



I must have missed the time when he was fixed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I must have missed the time when he was fixed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

The Rover

Great film. Really well rounded and perfectly acted. I loved the interactions between Pearce and Pattinson, though Pattison's accent was alittle heavy at times. 

B


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Attack of the Clones is sooo boring


----------



## D T (Jan 2, 2015)

*Three men and a Baby* - So, I went on a binge and watched that american remake and the original (Trois hommes et un couffin). The US version was pretty bad. It did not understand everything that made the french film good. Everything is exaggerated in it, the characters are more of a caricature, the drug plot that gets closure less than halfway through in the french film continues for pretty much all the film. What was a touching film became a vulgar comedy. smh.

WorseInEveryWayItIsMediocreAsFck/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

January release date?  Woman in Black 2 must suck!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Khris said:


> Attack of the Clones is sooo boring



Stunna thinks it's better than Empire too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Attack of the Clones is by far the worst.  BY FAR.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

inb4 stunna says "this low tier level of trolling "


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

well I mean...it is


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm playing Origins atm, yes


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

what class race are joo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a human warrior 'cause I'm original asf

these character creation options were jank tho; the ethnic possibilities are so limited that my dude looks like Wayne Brady


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

black people were barbequed in the middle ages stunna come on read up on history


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

here I thought this game was a piece of fiction


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

khris u need to watch clone wars


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven't seen an American animated series since maybe Samurai Jack. The weeb is strong with me. 



Stunna said:


> well I mean...it is



And you were giving me a hard time with my Star Wars opinions. fuck you stunna


EDIT: forgot the


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh my fuck. Oh shit hyped. There was also Megas XLR, that was cool too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

the only thing sadder than poor trolling is falling for poor trolling 

I mean, being an Uncle Tom is pretty sad too

but yeah


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna, you get trolled more than anyone.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

that's not event true, fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the only thing sadder than poor trolling is falling for poor trolling
> 
> I mean, being an Uncle Tom is pretty sad too
> 
> but yeah



So do you not like Attack of the Clones?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

No. No, I do not like _Attack of the Clones._


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

that's not even true, fam


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

Titty going hard as a mo'fucker.


----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna when are you not getting trolled?


----------



## Slice (Jan 2, 2015)

The Perfume - Story of a murderer

Saw it back in 2006 in cinemas and decided to re-watch it yesterday. A really strong adaption with great production values. Unfortunately as a very close adaption of the source material it suffers the same problems. It drags on at times and i never was a fan of the ending even when reading the book.

Strongest part is Ben Whishaw as Jean-Baptiste. He is so emotionally distant and creepy and at no times do you even remotely begin to feel sorry for him or even relate. A hard thing to pull off for a protagonist.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Is titty broken again





~Gesy~ said:


> I must have missed the time when he was fixed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

The World said:


>



I REMEMBER THIS.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 2, 2015)

The girlfriend experience (2009)

Seems really raw, like at some points in conversation especially seemed like it lacked a good screenwriter. Didn't flow smooth. But it had some good points to it as well. Overall, kinda cringey but enjoyable. 3.5/5

Sasha Gray can act well in certain types of movies I think.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

adee said:


> The girlfriend experience (2009)
> 
> Seems really raw, like at some points in conversation especially seemed like it lacked a good screenwriter. Didn't flow smooth. But it had some good points to it as well. Overall, kinda cringey but enjoyable. 3.5/5
> 
> *Sasha Gray can act well in certain types of movies I think.*


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

*Fury*

It is nice to get a 2 hour movie that doesn't waste its length on bs. It is always moving forward, always developing the characters and building the camaraderie of the main cast. By the end you are fully in it with them. Noticed this is the same guy who did End of Watch and it is the same feeling for me. It takes a bit of time to get invested but once you are it is some really good stuff. Also a movie where a strong cast isn't wasted and they all get some time to shine. Possibly the best movie of the year so far. 

4.5/5


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

*The Grand Budapest Hotel - 9.5/10

*Had to view a second time. It's just so great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna fake ass Doctor Who fan is at it again.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't follow


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KQjhJf1R4k4[/YOUTUBE]

Well played, Marvel.

  

*P.S:* VBD's reaction:


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

2 WHITE CUPS AND I GOT THAT DRINK
IT COULD BE PURPLE IT COULD BE PINK


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

Titty on autotune levels of rap now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Titty not even trying anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

Titty ain't been trying since 2013


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

Titty is mainstream now


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

I’m that trendsetter, my Gucci belt got you wearing fakes
But really now I just hide it, I look rich without it
All these girls on me, I just don’t know how to commit
Y-3, Alexander Wang, and that Fendi on me
A pair of Jordan threes, I paid twice the fee


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Birdman

What a great film. So well acted and i loved the sound editing. I have minor issues here and there and it's abit similar to Black Swan but i can over look them. Didn't like the ending scene though.

The flying sequence and action sequence was far better done than Man of Steel and its not even funny. Fuck you Snyder.

A-


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The flying sequence and action sequence was far better done than Man of Steel and its not even funny. Fuck you Snyder.


----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2015)

Birdman is the truf


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm the one gon' hold you down
Put you in that Ghost so you enjoy the town
Even when the roads is down, you mesmerized by the flying sky
We gotta socialize and cherish times
This shit is deeper than love
I pull up in that Lamborghini, the doors in the sky
Shit is straight up suicide
You in that new Bentley truck, new, new Bentley truck
Oh, oh, oh, ooh
We've been playing in that Versace
We go to Abu Dhabi for a hobby
Your body my new Bugatti


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg Eno liked a movie


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Omg Eno liked a movie



Probably met a crazy white girl while at the cinema, and is off for an ultimately doomed date in the French countryside as we interact via posts.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Detective said:


>



Yeah because Inarritu got something right. Being able to fly is something joyous, not something to whine and cry about like a bitch. Fuck you Snyder


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Omg Eno liked a movie



Fuck you too Para

I actually had quite a few complaints about it but I'll let it slide.


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah because Inarritu got something right. Being able to fly is something joyous, not something to whine and cry about like a bitch. Fuck you Snyder



Snyder is the protege of the Great King Nolan, don't besmirch his name.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 2, 2015)

No one can even be Nolan, don't disrespect his name.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Snyder needs to get Lubezki. His nickname is GOAT which is appropriate because he's GOAT cinematographer.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Snyder is the protege of the Great King Nolan, don't besmirch his name.



Nolan is a God. Thou shall not compare a God to a mediocre pleb.


----------



## Detective (Jan 2, 2015)

Nolan's gonna literally plant the seed of an Inception sequel in his wife, and let the idea grow till adulthood.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Farfetch ads on my phone


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

God Nolan is so great, even pleb like Moffat copied him for Doctor Who.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 2014 was really strong.  No way will 2015 even come close!



2014 was poop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh shit, a Booker T smiley?

Man of Steel is pretty boring when watching it a second time.


----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh shit, a Booker T smiley?



With the pimp ring too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

You motherfuckers don't know about the Harlem Heat!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh shit, a Booker T smiley?
> 
> Man of Steel is pretty boring when watching it a second time.



Is was pretty boring the first time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to watch The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou, and then maybe Moonrise Kingdom.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

I have never seen Life Aquatic.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

Never mind. Can't find a working link


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Film club in 10 minutes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally got to watch Gone Girl, I still need to watch John Wick, Under the Skin, and Grand Budapest, but so far Gone Girl is the only film worth remembering in 2014.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

tfw I forgot; good lookin' out, Enno


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Never seen Ghostbusters actually


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

I pick that hot fire.

I actually picked it a few weeks ago, but I never found a copy. So Enno asked if I wanted to pick it again and I was like sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Film Club is on. Link is here
4


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Suffering from Success


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

I got disconnected again. Gonna have to sit this FC out.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

You're not missing anything good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

I lurked alittle to test my new connection, didn't lag once.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

*Ghostbusters* - *7/10*

Some funny lines and thirsty Weaver. Special effects were also superb.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 2, 2015)

Ghostbusters 4

Was aight

7/10


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 2, 2015)

Yasha wasn't there?

Screw you Yasha.

Missed out.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a place I go to every day, but won't for much longer. I'm a Senior now and am going to graduate in very little time. My time spent in school was...worth it, for the most part. Grades 1 - 5 were alright. Grades 6 and 7 prepared me for Grade 8 where I met the people who changed my life. Oh boy, Eighth Grade. I met the first love of my life there. A game called "Unreal Tournament." It was the 1999 Game Of The Year Edition. And it kicked some serious *****. I was just playing it today, actually. Most of the people who went to that school were pretty unruly and some were flatout thugs. People who practically did nothing in the entire day. The "cool kids," to an extent. Somehow, I got mixed in between that group, and it got me in a lot of trouble some times. Skip to Grade 9. New school, but some of the old kids from that school went to the new one. Then most of those kids introduced me to the "in kids" from the new school, and I was set. I dressed pretty stupidly for two years, but it got me some...status. Everyone knew who I was and a lot of girls liked me. It felt pretty awesome, I was invited to a ***** ton of parties and I met most of my girlfriends at those. Skip to Grade 11. Same guy, different attitude. I got pretty disillusioned after two years of the same stuff. I still hung out with the same crowd, but didn't do most of the things I did. I was generally accepted still, which shocked me. They'd turned on a lot of people, but not me. Grade 11 was just meh. Skip to Grade 12. Started off with a bang as I got my first car. My parents stopped going all around the world and joined my to celebrate my birthday. It was a dear moment that I'll never forget. The first time I rolled into the school driveway with the car, my friends thought I'd stolen it. It's a flashy car. A 2011 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG to be exact. It got me a lot of girls, but none I really...liked. Fast forward two or three months, and I meet my current girlfriend. She is the total package by far. I don't do much in school nowadays. 4.0 GPA, and I got classes where I literally do nothing but go on the computer, which is why I'm here a lot during the day. Grade 12 has been great so far. I think I'm seriously going to miss school.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Titty gone crazy or what


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 2, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Titty gone crazy or what



Early-life breakdown.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

>Implying he was ever sane


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm thinking suicide watch is appropriate. Not much we can do from here though.


Anyone pick up the ASoIaF book that came out recently? Just finished it and it was mostly a big waste. 

Bout to get on the new Brent Weeks book though, which should be great.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

enno ever see a movie called han gong ju?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Might need to put Cyphon on suicide watch after Flacco is done


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Huey.  What did you say to Stunna yesterday?  I forgot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh ok.  I found it.



Good post dude.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

Rukia mean as fuck


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually Rukia

that was a terrible post

what the fuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Para, when Luc comes back will you have an identity crisis or does the rule of two exist?


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2015)

> David  Fincher was originally planned to direct the original Spider-Man, but  was dismissed mainly because he wanted to skip an origin movie and kill  Gwen Stacy. "The title sequence would be a ten minute one shot that took  you through the entire Peter Parker backstory


sounds dope.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

what could have been


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

I disagree


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Well Fincher always gets the most out of his material.  So I am sure it would have been great.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna right here


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I disagree



You suck

smfh.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

I am for respecting women--including black women--yes.

Are...are you not?


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

Great directors shouldn't be wasted on superhero movies


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

wait, it's mastercoon

nvm


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Great directors shouldn't be wasted on superhero movies


Fair point that I actually agree with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You suck
> 
> smfh.



Now that would be fine, but I think Spider-man deserved the walk through back then. Funny thing is his route would have changed superhero films forever since most Superhero films today are using the "Raimi formula".


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

well that would have been a good thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

One does not simply fast forward the Uncle Ben story, bruh


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

that was the one thing Raimi did right


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Uncle Ben's death was so awful in the reboot.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

it really was 

what a waste of martin sheen


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Jamie Foxx in Amazing Spider-man 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

The amount of teen angst in that film still haunts my dreams


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

why was that movie even made


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

this is how I will forever remember martin sheen doe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know.  But our lack of interest in it killed the franchise.  Thank god.  Hopefully Sony doesn't do another reboot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

The Illusive Man was a dick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I am for respecting women--including black women--yes.
> 
> Are...are you not?



So this is what abstinence looks like.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to get back into following music.

I am just hearing Crime by Mayer Hawthorne for the first time. This song is smooth as fuck.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh good god! I almost watched After Earth!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

I will never watch it.  M Night sucks.  I don't like Will Smith.  And I don't support nepotism.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So this is what abstinence looks like.


post literally makes no sense, man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

M. Night needs a comeback


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

ND is really struggling to stay any kind of relevant.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

TASM2 is the best Spiderman movie of all dem sony films.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will never watch it.  M Night sucks.  I don't like Will Smith.  And I don't support nepotism.



hating on creating jobs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> post literally makes no sense, man



That's because it wasn't meant to taken literal. Community college lit isn't helping out your comprehension


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Stunna is still saved by Yeezus?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Jesus apparently save Stunna from getting laid


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> That's because it wasn't meant to taken literal. Community college lit isn't helping out your comprehension





Nice Dynamite said:


> Jesus aparantly save Stunna from getting laid


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Jesus aparantly save Stunna from getting laid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Even Mickey gets more ass than Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't bring Booker T into this


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

Will Smith needs a comeback 

he hasn't starred in anything good in over 10 years

then again I mildly enjoyed I am Legend


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

oh and also I, Robot how could I forget

then again I feel the movie would have been better minus Will Smif and Shia laDouche


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2015)

gesy affirming his pro-eugenics stance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm just saying, the second half made the film a glorified Zombie flick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

They weren't zombies, they were vampires


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

I hated when the dog died. Made me so mad Smith fuckin up like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

Be that as it may, the film had a lottsa Zombie tropes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

They were vampires, they couldn't come out in sunlight, and they feed on blood


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2015)

I honestly only remembered the Sunlight part.



Cyphon said:


> I hated when the dog died. Made me so mad Smith fuckin up like that.



The dog might've been why Will needlessly committed suicide in the end.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]e6yjcwOCzHc[/YOUTUBE]

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2015)

The Woman in Black 2: D+

There is one really good jump scare, but it's not a very good movie. To be fair, the Woman in Black was not franchise material. We learned everything there is to learn about the titular villain in the first flick, so what else can be done now? At least Paranormal Activity revealed very little about the demon in the first film and "The Conjuring" can follow the exploits of the psychic and the various demons they've encountered. This was just a blatant cash grab.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

I hate when they label that as freestyle


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

but if would have shown that to me 6-7 years ago I wouldn't have believed that


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I hated when the dog died. Made me so mad Smith fuckin up like that.


I hate that scene because it made the movie memorable.

I did not like I Am Legend.  I think it is lousy.  But I almost cried when he had to kill his dog.  I especially found it sad because the dog got injured saving it's owner.

For me, that was one of the saddest moments in the history of cinema.  So of course I remember it.  And as a result I am stuck remembering a below average thriller.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You motherfuckers don't know about the Harlem Heat!



Rukia can dig it.

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

That's a depressing story rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia can dig it.
> 
> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS


WCW was the best.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Just now realizing Rukia's opinions are really bad


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

WWF had way better announcers though.  The King/Jim Ross combo was fucking hilarious.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with meltzer when he said wcw going out of business was the worst thing that could've happened for wrasslin'


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

WWF got really lazy afterwards, huh?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm ready.

[YOUTUBE]XyVKB163rgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> WCW was the best.



Depends which era. 80s to mid 90s, WCW was pretty fucking great. Then Vince Russo took over


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Just now realizing Rukia's opinions are really bad


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I fooled you for almost 10 years if you are just now figuring it out.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Or they're just getting worst and now it's just blatantly bad


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

How is Masterrace of all people gonna talk shit doe


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm ready.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XyVKB163rgM[/YOUTUBE]



my wallet isn't ready


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

Your wallet never is, Warudo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not picking on Masterpiece with this complaint.  But he did remind me.

Some grammatical errors are really annoying.  I hate when people use "worst" instead of "worse".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Only sure buys are Zelda U and DMC4 SE.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

Khris said:


> Depends which era. 80s to mid 90s, WCW was pretty fucking great. Then Vince Russo took over



How many things did russo put on a pole and book as a match? 





The World said:


> my wallet isn't ready



ikr? 2015 looks like it has potential to trigger a break out year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

*Attack of the Clones* - *4/10*

Special effects are the only thing holding this garbage movie together.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm not picking on Masterpiece with this complaint.  But he did remind me.
> 
> Some grammatical errors are really annoying.  I hate when people use "worst" instead of "worse".



I think someone mentioned it before but I'm going to keep doing it


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Your wallet never is, Warudo



there is literally dust puffing out of it para


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

ted. said:


> How many things did russo put on a pole and book as a match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least he didn't put the title on David Arquette


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

You didn't like the love story?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

love story? I think I forgot about that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

"I don't like sand..."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

dammit I thought you were still talking about WCW


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

_Revenge of the Sith_ is gonna be Khris's favorite--calling it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Calvary

A rather melancholic affair, but the film still amuses with its mix of comedy woven in to the drama. It's no Doubt or anything but I liked the way it touched on the spiritual void that's been created in recent years by the Church and its failures. And Gleeson is absolutely fantastic here. 

B


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> "I don't like sand..."



Absolute trash tier film.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I think someone mentioned it before but I'm going to keep doing it



We know literacy isn't your strong point, calm down



The World said:


> there is literally dust puffing out of it para


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> "I don't like sand..."



it wasn't even the lines that were absolutely terrible because I can understand where that is coming from

he was a slave damned to be living in the galaxys buttcrack desert lyfe until the day he died as well as his mommy

but the actor's delivery of it was so abysmal, I felt like I was watching a high school play for autists


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Revenge of the Sith_ is gonna be Khris's favorite--calling it.



If it's anything like Return of the Jedi, then maybe. But the prequel trilogy has been a disappointment so far. At least the first two movies of the original trilogy were fun regardless of their shortcomings.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

like "are you sure you don't like sand son?"

"SHE MADE ME SAY IT"

*pretends to forcechoke*

*gets laughed at*


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

ehhh fuck it 

I can't even pretend to defend anything made from that shite


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

only gave us the Obito backstory nobody ever wanted


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

The World said:


> it wasn't even the lines that were absolutely terrible because I can understand where that is coming from
> 
> he was a slave damned to be living in the galaxys buttcrack desert lyfe until the day he died as well as his mommy
> 
> but the actor's delivery of it was so abysmal, I felt like I was watching a high school play for autists



I was halfway expecting christensen to accompany that line with a shrug with the way it was delivered


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Revenge of the Sith is too long and too much cgi. It's not a terrible film but man is the acting poor.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Why didn't they show Anakin killing padawans?


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Who did Khris have to blow to get a bigger avatar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Who did Khris have to blow to get a bigger avatar?



I paid Para in crack.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 3, 2015)

Para moving on to harder drugs as dat LA life gets ever more tedious.

Smh.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why didn't they show Anakin killing padawans?



Lucas still wants this shit to sell to kids

their fucking lightsabers for christs sake!

they are meant to chop limbs into tiny pieces

this is the same kind of bullshit with neutering Wolverines claws


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Para moving on to harder drugs as dat LA life gets ever more tedious.
> 
> Smh.



I can actually see this happening rofl

poor para


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm glad that the Jedi were wiped out.  They were corrupt as fuck.  And they were inept.  A bad combination for sure.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Nobody cares about Star Wars Rukia...


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

clearly we do


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I still contend that bringing Abrams in to direct the new film was the worst decision they could have made.  And I'm not at all interested in it.  The trailers will have to sway me.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

>Watching trailers in 2015
When will you people learn


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

khris u on that clone wars tip yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUv-_44cszs[/YOUTUBE]

bad sound in this trailer doe


you can see the whole film here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c__EdPiU0No[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

Fuck you guys


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Did Khris give you bad crack?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

_Star Wars_ is kryptonite to hipsters


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm getting sick and tired of people acting like drug addiction is the only thing that makes Para unique!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

T-Thanks Rukia

I'm not a drug addict


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

that's not even true

Para's also known for alleged laziness and being a frequent participant in LA's nightlife


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 3, 2015)

Excellent                      .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Para turning to hard drugs and liquor. Para becoming a cliche


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2015)

Para is known for running away from girls.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para turning to hard drugs and liquor. Para becoming a cliche



And in time, a statistic


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

At least he's not drinking tequila while shaving his bush so he's not a stereotype yet


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Watching Boyhood right now. The kid is not interesting at all and it makes the film drag. Also damn the mom dates one asshole to the next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> At least he's not drinking tequila while shaving his bush so he's not a stereotype yet



Instead he is sipping wine while getting his eye brows done.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of people acting like drug addiction is the only thing that makes Para unique!



oooo kill 'em


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

The final season of _Glee_ starts soon, guys. :33


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't believe it's still running

you should be legit ashamed stunna


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

I forgot glee was still a thing. one less time slot taken up by crap i guess


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

I haven't seen it since the beginning of season three.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

We know you're gay Stunna. You didn't have to announce it, we accept you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, Mastercoon. :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

SING ABOUT ME, I'M DYING OF THIRST


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The final season of _Glee_ starts soon, guys. :33



Watch that shit yourself:33


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Watch that shit yourself:33


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

then I'd have to watch through 3 and 4


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> then I'd have to watch through 3 and 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Para is known for running away from girls.


It was only one time.  I agree that it was embarrassing though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

The World said:


> khris u on that clone wars tip yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUv-_44cszs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Still.. Time is a bitch after all. 



Masterpiece said:


> Did Khris give you bad crack?



Masta trying to destroy my rep SMH


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

how did this make 4 mill people go crazy?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1OM0NMnvfc[/YOUTUBE]

smh at humanity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

gonna need some context there..


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

The World said:


> how did this make 4 mill people go crazy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1OM0NMnvfc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> smh at humanity



Dawg it's Alabama

That state has nothing else but college football


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I have seen that video everywhere.  Outlets like yahoo have been promoting the shit out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

still lacking context.. I don't follow handfootball


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2015)

The World said:


> how did this make 4 mill people go crazy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1OM0NMnvfc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> smh at humanity



Hahaha, that girl just looked up on the jumbotron and realized her BF was probably watching at home. Gold. 

Also, I'm going to be a father.

Happy belated New Years, KT.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

At least you didnt call it handegg


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

I'M KANYE WEST
DOING MY KANYE BEST


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

You are going to be a father, Tetra?  Good luck with that man.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You are going to be a father, Tetra?  Good luck with that man.



I am! And thank you.  Excited and terrified at the same time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope for your kid's sake it's a boy


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

it's a boy or an abortion
duh


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

this isn't china


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> I am! And thank you.  Excited and terrified at the same time.



name him chappie and hope he becomes a cyborg one day


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Boyhood

Starts out with a lot of potential but fizzles in to some lame white middle class jerk fest found in 90s family drama. Nothing interesting about the narrative here. Don't get me wrong it's not a bad film but there's nothing remotely special here other than the gimmick of it being filmed over a number of years. And the main protagonist couldn't act out of a paper bag. Tree of Life did this much better and is a far better coming of age tale.

C


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

Name him titty or name her nipple


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Titty you still drunk


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

I swear to drunk I'm not god


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen it since the beginning of season three.



You're so far in the closet you're finding Xmas presents.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2015)

Also congrats Tetra, prepare yourself for some long ass nights


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok,so that's what Tet's been up to.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I hope for your kid's sake it's a boy





TittyNipple said:


> it's a boy or an abortion
> duh



I actually want a daughter!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> I actually want a daughter!



my lordy lady lordy lord

pls for the love of god don't ever make her rave


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ok,so that's what Tet's been up to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats Tetra


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats Tetra. I always wanted to have a son, I like kids in general tho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats man. Kids are a really precious gift.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2015)

What happened to Yasha?

I'm sure he would have something weird and creepy to say about it


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Also, I'm going to be a father.
> 
> Happy belated New Years, KT.



First of all, congrats on the sex, dude. And secondly, great snipe shooting with dat aim on the ultimate target of targets. 

Also, all the best with the heir to your DNA pool. Hope the transition to becoming a parent is smooth.

I look forward to your review of Fatherhood later this year. Happy  New Year, brother.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

What?  $2000 for a phone?   Something is fishy about that clip.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats and best of luck with the fatherhood, tetra



Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fuck This World_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_H1Q1BCvZ_w[/YOUTUBE]



someone should've told her it's a phone, not a premier desktop


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What?  $2000 for a phone?   Something is fishy about that clip.



Yeah, it's messed up on a number of levels. First, those estimates, then the actual unrealistic price.

Dat price is definitely not right. 

Also:



HOLY SHIT


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Barry doesn't seem like he can win a fight Detective.  He loses every week.  He shouldn't even be thinking about Zoom.  Try to beat some lesser villains first.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Barry doesn't seem like he can win a fight Detective.  He loses every week.  He shouldn't even be thinking about Zoom.  Try to beat some lesser villains first.



And his next encounter is against Captain Cold for Round II.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats on your news, Tetra


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats on your news?

Para's recently escalated drug intake is messing around with his sentence structure/style.

Sounds very DDJ-esque


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Literacy isn't his strong point


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What?  $2000 for a phone?   Something is fishy about that clip.




Phone + year service w/ unlimited calls/text and 4gig/month data.

Seems about right. Also have to remember Price is Right goes off MSRP.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Literacy isn't his strong point



Yeah, what is he studying again?


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> Phone + year service w/ unlimited calls/text and 4gig/month data.
> 
> Seems about right. Also have to remember Price is Right goes off MSRP.



Dude, I get that phone plan for $60 a month/$720 a year. And the phone's actual retail value is approximately $825. That's $ 1545 total. Still doesn't explain the $500 markup.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah man, I only pay the same amount and it works great. $2000 is overpaying


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dude, I get that phone plan for $60 a month/$720 a year. And the phone's actual retail value is approximately $825. That's $ 1545 total. Still doesn't explain the $500 markup.




Not all service providers are the same. I pay $55 for the same deal. Works out to around $97/month. I know people who pay that.

I wouldn't pay it. I wouldn't spend more than $200 on a phone, but people are dumb.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, what is he studying again?



Hey HEY!


I have you know he read a book once!


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What?  $2000 for a phone?   Something is fishy about that clip.



.

Its Apple.

They hike the price of macs $500 for having a fancy plastic case.



Would you expect anything else of their flagship smartphone package?!

I am disappoint.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 3, 2015)

hello disappoint, i am dad


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2015)

Yay, the Tetra has returned.

Stunna is going to have my kid too!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Even 5 years later your gay jokes about Stunna are really funny Martial!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2015)

Martial has been sexually harassing stunna for 5 years? ;__;


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2015)

How much more can he take?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Even 5 years later your gay jokes about Stunna are really funny Martial!


 **


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Martial has been sexually harassing stunna for 5 years? ;__;



When I signed up for this site, I had no idea I was in for this level of competition...


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2015)

MartialHorror trying to put his big gay moves on Stunna.

Time to abandon thread!


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 3, 2015)

*White Balloon* ~ 8.5/10

With a  really simple plot, where all that is at risk is the money of a kid for a goldfish and little more,it manges to keep you in tension, and create some memorable characters.

*The Double* ~ 8.5/10

Liked this more than i though i would, the film creates and maintain a very distressing and oppressive atmosphere, with almost no open spaces, and little human interaction. As overall it kinda reminded me to Brazil, specially the dark sense of humor, and the bizarre bureaucracy present in both.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Detective, any interesting story in UK? 

Haunted castles in Scotland are must-visit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Good lord is the soundtrack for The Guest good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Detective, any interesting story in UK?
> 
> Haunted castles in Scotland are must-visit.


Inverness is beautiful.  Skip the loch ness garbage though.  Total waste of time.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

I need to rewatch _Brazil._


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Good decision Stunna.  I think you should also consider rewatching The Vanishing.


*Spoiler*: _Here is a trailer in case you forgot_ 



[YOUTUBE]KlO2oIieI44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Inverness is beautiful.  Skip the loch ness garbage though.  Total waste of time.



Is swimming allowed in Loch Ness?

Glamis Castle and Edinburgh Castle look interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I have no idea about swimming.

And I have only seen the Edinburgh Castle from the outside.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Was on Tom Cruise wikipedia and noticed he has really good taste Nicole Kidman, Pen?lope Cruz & Katie Holmes. 

Can't think of a single man with that kind of track record


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

All of those relationships were for his cover though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2015)

You mean like...his beard?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastercoon smh


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is swimming allowed in Loch Ness?



.

I think the water would be cold & visibility (under the water) would be poor.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Skip Glasgow.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

*Star Trek (2009)*

First movie of the year with the homies. >>>>>>>>>> _Children of Men_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2015)

So I was driving and when I hit a speed bump some kids jump on my truck's bumper and hanged on the tail gate for about half a mile until the next speed bump.

I saw one fell off at the next, got out and whip his ass with my belt


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So I was driving and when I hit a speed bump some kids jump on my truck's bumper and hanged on the tail gate for about half a mile until the next speed bump.
> 
> I saw one fell off at the next, got out and whip his ass with my belt


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2015)

your basic trolling disgusts me, Tyler


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Star Trek (2009)*
> 
> First movie of the year with the homies. >>>>>>>>>> _Children of Men_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't take the bait.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Star Trek (2009)*
> 
> First movie of the year with the homies. >>>>>>>>>> _Children of Men_



Any movie that's a 7 or higher > Children of Men


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2015)

7 or higher certainly disqualifies star trek


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

At least he wasn't talking about the second Star Trek.  One of the worst movies of 2013!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2015)

Dat hyperbole.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Abrams fucking sucks.  And anything he touches turns into shit.  Reverse midas touch friend.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2015)

damn, I dont know if I've ever seen Rukia get that vulgar before.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm passionate about his suckiness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm surprise Stunna knows what Star Trek is considering it's not own by Disney.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool

[youtube]r331mHLncyE[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dat hyperbole.



not really that shit was terrible and this is from someone who has never seen Wrath of Khan


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

you don't even have to like it

but to call it one of the worst of 2013 is straight hyperbole--you can't even convince me otherwise, man


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> At least he wasn't talking about the second Star Trek.  One of the *best *movies of 2013!



Fixed that for you.

He might just make Star Wars more interesting as well. Not sure though. I just can't get up for anything Star Wars it seems.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Abrams will most definitely do a better job with SW than Lucas did with the prequels; that's not even a discussion lol


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

and Warudo

_Into Darkness_ > _Man of Steel_


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

I've never seen the word "hyperbole" used so poorly


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

then you don't know what the word means--that's not my problem


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2015)

> Netflix  Cracks Down on VPN and Proxy "Pirates", blocks subscribers who access  its service by bypassing geolocation restrictions. The changes, which  may also affect legitimate users, have been requested by the movie  studios who want full control over what people can see in their  respective countries



........................


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 4, 2015)

I like JJ.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Even 5 years later your gay jokes about Stunna are really funny Martial!



Jesus, has it really been five years?

I refuse to believe Stunna is 23 now. I feel like I've been harassing a grandpa. 

47 Ronin (2013): D

Was slightly more watchable for the second viewing on the small screen, although I started falling asleep near the end. It's pretty bad, but every once in awhile there will be a good moment and sometimes it's amusingly bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

stealing this


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 4, 2015)

OK steal it man


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

Adblocked it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmmmm, my Stunna jokes have gotten old. The forums need someone new to prey upon. I'd say it should be me, but how can I threaten to molest myself? I do that anyways. All the time. When I type, I only use one hand. 

Anyway, my Woman in Black 2 review is in sig.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 4, 2015)

*Heat *- done right. Michael Mann is hit or miss, but this was well done. 



Stunna said:


> *Star Trek (2009)*
> 
> First movie of the year with the homies. >>>>>>>>>> _Children of Men_




Dat Zoe Saldana...dat Alice Eve. 




Yasha said:


> Cool
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]fJUmptj09GY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

just saw the first season of twin peaks

what a cliffhanger


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

The first ep of Season 2 is weird.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

Also Audrey is so hot

Star Trek 2 is abysmal.

*What We Do in the Shadows*

Funny enough of a film about a bunch of vampires rooming with each other. Could have done with being a bit more daring. It's just too safe.

C

*The Wind Rises*

Gorgeously animated film, the dream sequences were so beautifully done, they're full of love and spirit. The rest of the film however meandered between a technical film that would be enjoyed by aviation enthusiasts, and a half baked melodrama which must be pandered to old people. I am neither so I was bored by it.

But it's so beautifully animated, and the dream sequences are so well done that I can't come to dislike this film at all. 

B-


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

So when does the first good movie of this year come out?

I have to be honest.  This has been a boring weekend.  No Barclays.  TV shows on hiatus.  Bad weather.  Need a break from Dragon Age Inquisition.  I would have definitely been down for a good movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

Taken 3 is coming out soon Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

You know damn well I'm not interested.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

But this time they're ripping off The Fugitive. Might be good.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So when does the first good movie of this year come out?



January 16th seems to have something for just about everyone.

_American Sniper_ for any non terrorists, Americans or Bradley Cooper fans. 

_Still Alice_ for Para

_Paddington_ for Sunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

**


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2015)

5

This had me in complete stitches.

edit: fixed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuck you Cyphon.  That was a cheapshot on Stunna!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 4, 2015)

Taleran said:


> 5
> 
> This had me in complete stitches.
> 
> edit: fixed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Para, I don't know how caught up you are dude.  But Kotomine is in big fucking trouble right now.  Back is against the wall.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

I was expecting Kotomine to kick some serious ass when he karate chopped them skellies, not run away like a bitch 

but then I realized Caster cheated like a muthafucka and buffed herself to ridiculously hax levels


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Is Caster the most powerful servant in the series?  Her potential is unlimited; precisely because she is a mage.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 4, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> _Paddington_ for Sunna.



I know a lot of people who liked it actually.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup. Surprisingly good reception in spite of the uninspiring trailers.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

it's a toss up between Gilgamesh, Saber and Archer imo Rukia


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

stunna kinda looks like Paddington


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

lolwut

okay


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna kinda looks like Paddington


Stunna looks like the nutty professor.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna looks like the nutty professor.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Is Caster the most powerful servant in the series?  Her potential is unlimited; precisely because she is a mage.



Gilgamesh doe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Gilgamesh is the second strongest.  He might win head-to-head since styles make fights.  But I like Caster's versatility.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia throwing stunna under the bus since '10


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

If Gilgamesh were summoned as a mage he would still wreck Caster


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

I miss Lancelot guys 

I really wanted him to wreck Saber in a long emotional filled struggle

but I feel like Heracles will fill his Berserker shoes


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

that cut deep, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

The World said:


> Rukia throwing stunna under the bus since '10


It's all in good fun.  I'm a little concerned that Stunna doesn't seem to realize when I am joking and when I am serious though.  He has been around my posting for at least 4 years now.  Even for someone slow on the uptake; that seems like it should be enough time.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

stunna feigns maturity

he still really is so innocent


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

Lancelot would totally fuck Caster up doe Rukia 

He has like one of the most hax abilities ever


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you guys have any goals for 2015?  I would like to find a new job and transfer; my 401k and pension are pretty nice so I want to stay with the company.  I'm thinking Arizona would be cool.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

yes find you and make you my sugar daddy

cause im pretty sure u rich as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

Stunna is like the child celebrity gone wrong of the thread, always in the center of the attention, and always gets bad press. Just needs a crotch shot.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys have any goals for 2015?  I would like to find a new job and transfer; my 401k and pension are pretty nice so I want to stay with the company.  I'm thinking Arizona would be cool.




Arizona


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me

How did Lynch go from dark and disturbing to sleazy??? The tone was just off for the most part. This isn't Lynch even close to his best. The small flashback in the first ep of S2 of Laura's death was far more effective than this. What a shame.

And James is the fucking worst actor.

C


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2015)

Khris said:


> Stunna is like the child celebrity gone wrong of the thread, always in the center of the attention, and always gets bad press. Just needs a crotch shot.



This is spot on. Child stars also suck and are douchebags.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> This is spot on. Child stars also suck and are douchebags.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Blade

A pretty underrated film in my opinion, it had a tight script and  the best American choreography Pre-Matrix era.


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

Can't tell if I want to ride the car or McConaughey

[YOUTUBE]Wn1lN9LMgvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Can't tell if I want to ride the car or McConaughey
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wn1lN9LMgvU[/YOUTUBE]



am i the only one who thinks he looks like a wire haired pincer


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Jena stay burning dudes


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys have any goals for 2015?  I would like to find a new job and transfer; my 401k and pension are pretty nice so I want to stay with the company.  I'm thinking Arizona would be cool.



For me, I am rather simplistic

> Receive delivery on the Audi that I ordered, and have fun driving it
> Continue to do my physio and get back to prime physical shape
> Obtain solid salary increase and bonus to make more $$$ and save that shit for the future
> Plan for next big trip abroad
> Pray for Raptors Championship   
> Maybe meet future Mrs. Detective a.k.a The Femme Fatale, cause you never know what will happen



MartialHorror said:


> Jesus, has it really been five years?
> 
> I refuse to believe Stunna is 23 now. I feel like I've been harassing a grandpa.



Stunna just turned 18 last year Martial, so while he is legal(not sure if that takes any excitement out of the hunt for you, or not), he's still a newbie to the world and it's multiple experiences.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Detective tryin' to keep me as a target.


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Detective tryin' to keep me as a target.



Just stating the facts, _young_ Tyler.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

I sort of want to fly Martial out and arrange for transportation just so he can surprise Stunna.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone here seen Good Night, and Good Luck?


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> am i the only one who thinks he looks like a wire haired pincer


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I sort of want to fly Martial out and arrange for transportation just so he can surprise Stunna.



I think it would be a worthy cause for a Kickstarter campaign. I have a strong feeling that everyone in this thread, and potentially all of NF(you know how good I am at enticing the masses - i.e. Man of Steel PR campaign 2013    ) would be willing to donate.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> am i the only one who thinks he looks like a wire haired pincer


He sort of does actually.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Man. I can't get shit done in DA: Origins without pissing Morrigan off one way or another.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

I was honeypotting when I played that game.  So I just went along with all of her suggestions.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was honeypotting when I played that game.  So I just went along with all of her suggestions.


I tell her what she wants to hear when we're talking one-on-one, but when I'm talking to other people I tend to go for the more selfless options. Her snide reactions are funny, but I hate losing points in her favor.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Even in Dragon Age Inquisition I can't go against her.  I totally let her drink from the well!


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Man. I can't get shit done in DA: Origins without pissing Morrigan off one way or another.



I always have that struggle in origins because I love Morrigan and I want to bring her everywhere to hear her snide bitchy comments, but I know I'm going to have to do something nice and she'll hate me  

I usually just leave her in the camp (I had one playthrough where I took her everywhere and did all the terrible things to make her happy). If you're a little bitch, there's a DLC called "feastday gifts and pranks" and basically it comes with gifts that give +50 approval and -50 approval. Occasionally I'll bring Morrigan along with me everywhere and when she starts to loathe me, I'll be cheap and just give her the +50 gift so she likes me again. It kind of feels like "cheating" though...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, that's definitely cheating.



But I'mma grab that DLC ASAP.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

I did at least tell her to fuck off during the ashes of Andraste quest.  I just didn't see any upside to her advice.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I know a lot of people who liked it actually.



No shit?

Trailer looks like a 0/5



I have never really done much with pictures so if anyone could help that would be nice. I need pictures that run vertically as opposed to horizontally for a picture frame but have no clue how to tell how they will print from Walmart. I have some that look like they would be vertical but when I get them printed they come out opposite.

Is there any kind of identifier or program you can use to straighten it out?


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

Those loop gifs are such an eyesore Stunna =/


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I did at least tell her to fuck off during the ashes of Andraste quest.  I just didn't see any upside to her advice.



If you want the maximum hilarity, bring Sten, Morrigan, and Lelianna on this mission.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

I know some people thought they had killed Leliana when she disagreed with them about that quest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Jena.  I want this to happen in my game.  

[YOUTUBE]jwZDvbFM4TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

I wanted to make a mage character that impregnates Morrigan at the end and I did all the right things and made 1 wrong dialogue choice and she hated me forever and completely tanked that whole playthrough cause she wouldn't take me through her secret shadowy door in Witch Hunt

what a fucking bitch they made her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Haha.  I killed her once when she came out out of the mirror in Witch Hunt.  (I was only trying that option out though.  Of course I went through the mirror with her during my save file.)


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

btw any playthrough not bringing Shale feels like a wasted playthrough 

I sorta feel the same about Alistair and Sten sometimes

and I kinda of hate bringing Leilana along cause I wish she was a healer instead 

she makes a good ranger if u spec her right


----------



## Jena (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jena.  I want this to happen in my game.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jwZDvbFM4TY[/YOUTUBE]



With the help of the keep, I'm going to at some point do the world's shittiest playthrough.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, I need to play around with the keep some more.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> If you want the maximum hilarity, bring Sten, Morrigan, and Lelianna on this mission.


I'm keeping this team no matter what because of the banter


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

oh wait, nvm

I thought that was Alistair instead of Sten :sweat

he and Morrigan slay me


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2015)

How pleb am I for not discovering Dragon Age until DA:I?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

I guess as pleb as I am.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I guess as pleb as I am.



No one can be_ that _pleb.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Slow day, Today


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you expect movie talk in January?  It will be slow here for several months.  Get used to it man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

Look out for  Tuesday when the sheep gets hype for the next mediocre Marvel film's trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Age of Ultron looks to be the same present; different wrapping to me.

Selma looks good and has been getting great reviews, but I know how people feel about the "White Guilt Movement".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Netflix Daredevil series is the only thing comic book related that interests me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Stunna still carrying the Kingdom Hearts III thread on his back.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

The only reason Rukia is interested in that show is because of Daredevil, ill give him 2 episodes before he jump ship.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 4, 2015)

Daredevil is going to be damn good.

Especially Vincent D'Onofrio as Kingpin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Daredevil is going to be damn good.
> 
> Especially Vincent D'Onofrio as Kingpin.



I remember they said the same thing about agents of Shield


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 4, 2015)

Agents of Shield is good now though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope these guys took my advice and read Daredevil when I recommended it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Agents of Shield is good now though.



Every what 2 episodes?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Every what 2 episodes?



If it's one of those shows that have about 16+ episodes a season, that's better than most.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If it's one of those shows that have about 16+ episodes a season, that's better than most.



Typical Marvel production, quantity over  quality, throw so much shit at the wall and hope something sticks


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 4, 2015)

DC Cinematic Fans >> Marvel sheep


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

*Over the Garden Wall*:

I assume you've already seen this Stunna, but if you haven't you should check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2015)

I have seen it, yeah. Good stuff.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 4, 2015)

*The Edge of Tomorrow* ~ 5.5/10

It had a somewhat entertaining first half, but characters are kinda bland and so was the final battle, also the conclusion was bullshit.

*Tideland* ~ 4/10

This was terrible, all the effort of the movie went in creating sordid situations, freaky characters, with some interesting images here and there. The plot is basically non-existent, and characters are one-dimensional and badly acted, with the only exception being the crazy/retarded guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Sama, come on man.  That movie was a lot of fun.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 4, 2015)

The first half was fun, but when it stared to focus more on it's plot, and characters i began to loose my interest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2015)

The Maze Runner

Because of Hunger Games, when it comes to watching these teen movies that's being released, I groan like a four year old being force fed broccoli, but this one was actually pretty, tho I feel it dropped the ball in the third act.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Divergent wasn't terrible guys.  I'm pretty surprised myself.


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2015)

What other movies did you give a 5 to, Sama?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2015)

The Giver: B-/C-? 

All this talk of giving and receiving makes me want to do one last Stunna joke, but I shall restrain myself. I'm not really sure what to feel about this one. It's nicely made, short enough that the slow pacing doesn't become tedious and the acting was good. But it's so heavy handed at trying to make us 'feel' that I thought it was more cheesy than moving. At times it worked, but it could've gone farther and the ending was unsatisfying. 

"The Giver" can be called pretentious, but I don't know how they could've done it any differently with this admittedly intriguing premise. I havent read the book, but obviously it would have more time to explore this ideas and make them resonate more efficiently. Apparently the main characters are younger in the book, which would make the cornier moments a bit more believable. Perhaps this source material was not meant to translate into film. I dunno.

It's an interesting experiment, if anything. I didn't hate "The Giver" as I dont think it's a bad movie, but I don't think it's as good as it wants to be. I guess I need more time to think about it before I give a more concrete rating.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 4, 2015)

I think i gave 5 to the Descendants and Intolerable Cruelty.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree with Sama's Edge of Tomorrow review. That movie was way overrated.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2015)

sama I am disappoint


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow was a good film, dunno how some people () gave it a 10/10 though...


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Luckily I didn't stay in Cecil Hotel. The elevator clip is spooky.

[youtube]4dYHzblg84A[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Divergent wasn't terrible guys.  I'm pretty surprised myself.


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks for wasting my time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

*Revenge of the Sith* - *6/10*

My oh my, hell has frozen over. A Stormtrooper actually killed something. And holy shit, did Uchiha Anakin kill Jedi children and shit? 

But Stunna kinda got it right. It's easily my favorite prequel movie, but hardly my favorite overall. I think I got burnt out by the CGI action after the 55th minute mark, I was indifferent to any action sequence hereafter and just wanted to see how Anakin became Vader already. The ending was good tbh. I can't see how else could they have gone with it after making Anakin such a bitch boy in the first two movies. But like I said; I became a fan of the franchise for the most part and I am excited for the Force Awakens; if they decided to change the name. At first I thought it was another prequel lol.  

Wait...



> Harrison Ford as Han Solo



[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

Khris said:


> My oh my, hell has frozen over. A Stormtrooper actually killed something.


1) Stormtroopers killed a lot of things in the OT; just not the main heroes. 

2) There are no Stormtroopers in the PT; only Clonetroopers. 



> And holy shit, did Uchiha Anakin






> The ending was good tbh.


The last scene where Obi-Wan takes Luke to Beru and Owen is my favorite ending in the series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

So Stormtroopers still a shit. 

Anakin is an Uchiha. Deal with it.  

Yeah, I didn't think I'd get some kinda feels from the franchise but that was cool. 

*Final ratings*:

A New Hope - 6/10 
The Empire Strikes Back - 6/10
Return of the Jedi - 7/10
The Phantom Menace - 5/10
Attack of the Clones - 4/10
Revenge of the Sith - 6/10

*Original Trilogy - 7/10
Prequel Trilogy - 5/10*

*Ranked*:

1. Return of the Jedi
2. The Empire Strikes Back
3. Revenge of the Sith
4. A New Hope
5. The Phantom Menace
6. Attack of the Clones


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

Well...at least that's over...let's see if our feelings clash when _The Force Awakens_ drops.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2015)

Revenge over hope..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Well...at least that's over...let's see if our feelings clash when _The Force Awakens_ drops.



smh stunna, do you want our feelings to clash? 

Trailer looks cool. But having Han in it drops it to an automatic 6/10


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2015)

How did Attack of the Clones even get 4/10? That implies it was just bad, not complete and utter garbage.


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2015)

Prometheus and District 9 were on TV yesterday.

First one is still not good but i can always appreciate the technology designs in it.

District 9 i remember liking much more the first time i saw it. A lot of its appeal truly is how different it is to other movies of its kind.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2015)

Exactly. Revenge has too much spectacle. It all becomes head ache inducing after a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> How did Attack of the Clones even get 4/10? That implies it was just bad, not complete and utter garbage.



Cuz there was too much work put on the effects, music, and setting, lower than 4 means it was unwatchable even from an aesthetic point of view. While I agree everything needs to mesh and mix together rather than having one premium element in a movie; it just translate more about my rating system than what I think of the movie. 

Under 5 means it's a below average/bad movie; but a 4 means while bad, there are some good elements in it. In this case it's the really good special effects.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 5, 2015)

revenge of the sith over a new hope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

problem nerd?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think you get to call anyone else a nerd when you are watching the Star Wars prequel trilogy in 2014.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

I like Revenge of the Sith a lot, but it's not better then A New Hope.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2015)

Khris has the same mental problem Cyphon has it seems, I wonder if it's contagious. Could explain Stunna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I don't think you get to call anyone else a nerd when you are watching the Star Wars prequel trilogy in 2014.



First time watching any of the Star Wars films. Still no reason why I can't call anyone else a nerd.

Don't get me wrong though, I was poking fun of myself through others. 37k posts in a manga forum; I am the living/breathing definition of a nerd. 



Nice Dynamite said:


> Khris has the same mental problem Cyphon has it seems, I wonder if it's contagious. Could explain Stunna



As opposed to intellectually correcting weebos on a 7th grade level like you do? I think I am doing fine  



Bluebeard said:


> I like Revenge of the Sith a lot, but it's not better then A New Hope.



If you like them both so much, then why is it an "issue"?  

It's simply a matter of taste in the end.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 5, 2015)

ANDDDDD SCARJO IN GHOST IN THE SHELL


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, that movies going to suck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm still waiting for an update on that awesome Akira project they were working on a couple of years ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2015)

All these shit anime live action movies yet no Cowboy Beebop, Gundam or Outlaw Star projects


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

They need to adapt Full Metal Alchemist. It'd be pretty easy to do.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2015)

FMA would make an okay tv show. That's about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

They need to choose an easy one to adapt.  Gantz is the answer.  Everyone loves that series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah, Gantz already have that blockbuster feel


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

Weren't they trying to adapt Bleach at one point?


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd much prefer a loose or inspired adaptation


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> All these shit anime live action movies yet no Cowboy Beebop, Gundam or Outlaw Star projects



Ghost in the Shell and Akira shit anime?

there's only so much bad taste I can take from you


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2015)

Taken

This movie has so many flaws and plot holes. I can always overlook them because it is a blast to see Neeson being so crazy efficient at killing people.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

Cameron should just work on Battle Angel.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me that Taken 3 comes out this week, Slice.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Cameron should just work on Battle Angel.



It'll be released in 2025. Just be patient.

And prepare for the PG rating.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 5, 2015)

I know a lot of people who like Taken. I didn't care for it but Neeson is a badass so I will watch 3 just as I watched 2, knowing it wouldn't be very good.


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Cameron should just work on Battle Angel.



Agreed.
People can bitch and moan about the man as much as they want but he is spot on when it comes to delivering a big spectacle with great production values.



Bluebeard said:


> Thanks for reminding me that Taken 3 comes out this week, Slice.



Thats why i rewatched the first.
Thinking about starting the second one now because i never saw that one before but i'm afraid i'll fall asleep as its already late.

Need to see it before wednesday when i go and see part 3.


----------



## Detective (Jan 5, 2015)

Gonna check out Tak3n this Friday or Saturday.

BTW, fuck British cinemas(including IMAX), they are so small in terms of seating and screen size.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2015)

Didn't like the second one, but will likely see the 3rd


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gonna check out Tak3n this Friday or Saturday.
> 
> BTW, fuck British cinemas(including IMAX), they are so small in terms of seating and screen size.



Multiplexes are tiny. Standalone screens are much bigger.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

I never watched the second Taken.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2015)

I didn't either Rukia

Glad to see we have self respect


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

I saw one trailer.  Liam was telling his daughter that both of her parents had been taken.  That was enough.  I knew I was out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 5, 2015)

No BS, half the theater left before Taken 2 even ended. I was so embarrassed to be the only one still in the theater.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 5, 2015)

i havent seen taken 1.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 5, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> i havent seen taken 1.


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2015)

Well i just saw the second.

Why did it have to be so flashy all the time.
Grenades.
Car chases with trains.
Shootouts everywhere.
Random ass explosions.
Military.


half the movie is wasted on shit like that and needless exposition (if you saw the first).
Neeson carries it as he still gives a good performance and makes a believable character out of Mills. I appreciate that they kept his crazy efficient approach to problem solving and killing people. Minimum effort needed for maximum effect.

But it really is a major step down from the first.


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I saw one trailer.  Liam was telling his daughter that both of her parents had been taken.  That was enough.  I knew I was out.



He is in a lose lose situation because of the wife and lets himself get taken.
But he manages to call his daughters cellphone and give her information on how to get weapons to him. Then he fucks people up.

The whole "this time he is the one in trouble" was a false flag for the trailers.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

How does the _Taken_ series compare to say _John Wick_?


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2015)

Cant tell. John Wick is still three weeks away.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2015)

The World said:


> Ghost in the Shell and Akira shit anime?
> 
> there's only so much bad taste I can take from you


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I know a lot of people who like Taken. I didn't care for it but Neeson is a badass so I will watch 3 just as I watched 2, knowing it wouldn't be very good.




This mentality benefits lazy movie making. Your mentality is bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

I honestly don't know why _Taken_ has been so successful; there's literally not a thing memorable or special about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I honestly don't know why _Taken_ has been so successful; there's literally not a thing memorable or special about it.



Simple premise and it was the right amount of edgy at a time where edginess was at its peak. And the pacing was fuck good. 



Bluebeard said:


> Thanks for reminding me that Taken 3 comes out this week, Slice.



I know Michael Bay jokes are starting to get a little old. But my God the amount of 'splosions in the third one


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2015)

Khris said:


> Simple premise and it was the right amount of edgy at a time where edginess was at its peak. And the pacing was fuck good.



tl;dr


It was fun without the bullshit


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2015)

*Snowpiercer* - 5/10

well...that was dissapointing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2015)

Really? I've heard good things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Awww. I was looking forward to that


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2015)

Like your sexual experiences


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

_Snowpiercer_ seems to be pretty "love it or hate it" around here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Like your sexual experiences



was this directed at me?


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2015)

It actually could apply to every post above it including my own


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2015)

It would be a compliment for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> This mentality benefits lazy movie making. Your mentality is bad, and you should feel bad.



And how does it do that? 



Stunna said:


> I honestly don't know why _Taken_ has been so successful; there's literally not a thing memorable or special about it.



Agreed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Maggie Grace is pretty good looking. That's another reason to watch the Taken series.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

I've never seen Taken aside from a few clips. It's just too bland for me and I've gotten somewhat tired of Neeson's tough-guy act.

And yeah, Snowpiercer sucked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2015)

"Taken" was only a hit because it had one of the coolest teaser trailers ever. That, combined with Neeson perfectly fitting the role, for some reason has stayed with audiences.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 5, 2015)

The Bachelor kicked the best looking girl on the show out the first night smh. Hard enough watching it in the first place, but you pick ugly and crazy chicks....


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

I knew you were gonna say that


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2015)

Snowpiercer suffered from it's Asian director. Which might be racist, but Asian directors always go for some ridiculous, over the top trash that doesn't fit the movie, but they cram it in there anyway, because who the fuck knows why.

And that is why I generally dislike Asian cinema.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

*A Walk Among the Tombstones* - *7/10*

The first half of the movie was very dark and grim; at times I cringed at some really disturbing scenes. If it wasn't for TJ, this would have been one depressing movie regardless of the outcome. But then the second half dropped in suspense; it suddenly becomes another generic crime thriller only instead of the main character finding the villains, they kinda find him instead. With how the first half set; I thought the main character would try to get into the minds of the villains in order to find them; thus treading into some really disturbing waters. But we got the opposite of that; any dark aura about the villains is gone when they stopped showing them as "non-human", and just showed them as petty greedy villains. It was a very missed opportunity. Something tells me the writer just got really depressed and decided to go with the normal route. 

I really like the movie; I think it's good, but I can't ignore the generic second half and ending. 

I would have given this a 6/10 if it wasn't for that scene where the little girl was walking in front of the villains with uppity music playing in the background. That left me both laughing and disturbed at the same time. The movie should have been more about this kind disturbing element. Would have been special. Especially since Liam looked disturbed and guilty whenever he wasn't with TJ. Which was a welcomed addition by the way.




Grape said:


> Snowpiercer suffered from it's Asian director. Which might be racist, but Asian directors always go for some ridiculous, over the top trash that doesn't fit the movie, but they cram it in there anyway, because who the fuck knows why.
> 
> And that is why I generally dislike Asian cinema.



smh, Grape not appreciating the weeb. Next you're gonna tell me you hate Japanese games as well.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Snowpiercer suffered from it's Asian director. Which might be racist, but Asian directors always go for some ridiculous, over the top trash that doesn't fit the movie, but they cram it in there anyway, because who the fuck knows why.
> 
> And that is why I generally dislike Asian cinema.



No racist, just wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2015)

Actually, I don't think that's wrong at all. Asian Cinema is much different in regards to narrative flow and tone. You'll either like it or not, but it doesn't usually translate well into Hollywood. 

Although honestly, the problem with most Hollywood films directed by Asians tends to be that they're so restricted by the studio system that their output suddenly feels rigid and stale. "Snowpiercer", to its credit, managed to be one of the few exceptions and even that came with its own behind-the-scenes war.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 6, 2015)

But it is, not denying there is a lot of over the top ridiculous movies, but it also has a lot of slow paced and more and more down to earth movies, which sometimes seem to be at the opposite end which nothing out of the ordinary happening.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Snowpiercer_ seems to be pretty "love it or hate it" around here.



5/10 -  average.

"love it or hate it"

...

Stunna pls


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2015)

where did you pull that number from?

your butthole?


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Snowpiercer* - 5/10
> 
> well...that was dissapointing



Warudo pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It would be a compliment for me.



Proud virgin eh?


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2015)

Khris said:


> Maggie Grace is pretty good looking. That's another reason to watch the Taken series.



In general i'd agree. But i am not a fan of her playing a teenager. She was like 29 when filming the second.

Famke Jannsen also looks great in the series but noone ever mentions it.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

The Hubble telescope recently captured a 1.5 billion pixel shot of the Andromeda galaxy:



Holy shit, no matter how much you zoom in on it, the density keeps going.

There has to be other forms of life out there...


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

BTW, the actual image itself is 4.3 GB in size. A low res version is about 435 MB. I am attaching a smaller scale 20 MB image below:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Return to Oz is winning the "scared you the most" thread.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

I am with Grape although I wouldn't say "always". Bit of a generalization. But what he mentions is exactly what I found off-putting about Snowpiercer and many other forays into Asian movies. The over the top and weird elements don't typically click with me, especially when they seem to clash tonally with the rest of the movie.


On a sort of similar note, I thought it was weird too that I like so many anime but when it comes to the feature films from Japan I never really liked any. Not sure why nothing ever translated for me.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Return to Oz is winning the "scared you the most" thread.



That was a rather creepy addition to the Oz series, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

The witches, return to oz, black cauldron, the last unicorn, and never ending story all got me.  It was harder for parents to know about content before the internet.  I was always watching stuff before I was ready for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> 5/10 -  average.
> 
> "love it or hate it"
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The witches, return to oz, black cauldron, the last unicorn, and never ending story all got me.  It was harder for parents to know about content before the internet.  I was always watching stuff before I was ready for it.



true dat


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Khris said:


>



Khris confirming that the post 95' generation is horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

The 80's/90's scale needs to be followed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

don't start with this nostaglia shit again


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Both scales need work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Let slice make the tie breaking vote.  Which scale does he prefer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Khris confirming that the post 95' generation is horrible.



Not even. But earlier scale works better. I can't for the life of me fathom why someone wouldn't enjoy a bad or average movie. 

I rated most of the star wars movies between 4-6 and I consider myself a fan. 



Rukia said:


> The 80's/90's scale needs to be followed.



Rukia knows. 



Cyphon said:


> Both scales need work.



You need work.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Khris said:


> You need work.



I have gained weight over the winter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh no I take it back Cyphon


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I have gained weight over the winter



I have faith that you shall regain your prime form.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> don't start with this nostaglia shit again



Shut up Stunna, learn how to spell the word before carelessly tossing it around.

Also, nostalgia for you is the first Spy Kids movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

yup, the movie is nostalgic for me

you can shut the hell up on the subject all the same


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Let slice make the tie breaking vote.  Which scale does he prefer?



Obviouls the 80s/90s one based on the fact that its the only one of the two that makes sense.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yup, the movie is nostalgic for me
> 
> you can shut the hell up on the subject all the same


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought my little sister a new car for Xmas. Detective be careful on those roads and streets in Toronto.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I bought my little sister a new car for Xmas. Detective be careful on those roads and streets in Toronto.



This year, I will wield the incredible power of an AWD vehicle when my Audi arrives.

That precise control and handling...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

That's like the 2456546754th time Stunna used that gif this year.

You would think he'll find new material by now.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, and I don't think he realizes that it becomes less effective the more he uses it.

It's just an admittance of defeat instead of an actual rebuttal now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> This year, I will wield the incredible power of an AWD vehicle when my Audi arrives.
> 
> That precise control and handling...



Hope it handles well while parked and some young adult that can barely parallel park doesn't destroy it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

hey, I don't see you listening when people tell you that your shitposting shtick has gotten old, Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey, I don't see you listening when people tell you that your shitposting shtick has gotten old, Huey



That's why you're into Disney huh? Didn't listen to your dad when he told you, you're too old to dress up as Ella?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

jokes on you, Huey; I've never even seen _Ella Enchanted_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

How do you know what I was referring to


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

I know of a lot of things I haven't actually seen, Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I know of a lot of things I haven't actually seen, Huey



Like a girls pussy?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

yeah, like that; good one, man.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Like a girls pussy?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna did a decent job standing up for himself.  And he totally ruined it in his very next post by using that stupid GIF.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

nothing more disappointing than falling short of Rukia's standards


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

You did a good job standing up for yourself during that nostalgia convo.  Why throw that away?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

He thought he could have handled Detective


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

I dunno man...when I was talking about nostalgia I was just thinking, "what would Rukia say here", and then I slipped up. That was my bad; I own that. Won't happen again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna taking on newbies like Khris, scrubs like Enno and Para or Gesy is one thing. But taking on Detective was idiotic on your part. Especially when he just opens you up for attacks from others


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Like a girls pussy?



  

OMG, that setup for the uppercut finisher.

Well done, Huey, well fucking done.

  



Nice Dynamite said:


> Hope it handles well while parked and some young adult that can barely parallel park doesn't destroy it



As if I won't park 9989849384938943834 miles away at the back of the parking lot, just in case.  



Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna taking on newbies like Khris, scrubs like Enno and Para or Gesy is one thing. But taking on Detective was idiotic on your part. Especially when he just opens you up for attacks from others



Sometime I feel that Stunna truly does not appreciate the verbal sparring we provide him, and cannot grasp at how it will make him more witty and sharp IRL if applied properly.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You did a good job standing up for yourself during that nostalgia convo.  Why throw that away?



To be honest, it was over after my Spy Kids reference. That is a permanent black mark in the history of Stunna's generation. Along with that bastardized version of the Axel Foley theme song by that crazy frog.

At least we had Barbie Girl by Aqua, which was at least somewhat hypnotically catchy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

The bullying of Stunna is becoming more and more depressing with each passing day.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna sets himself to get bullied.

I wouldn't have responded if he didn't put " you all can shut the hell up!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

he wot now?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2015)

Khris said:


> The bullying of Stunna is becoming more and more depressing with each passing day.



This is even close to the shit he used to get. We're just toughening him up.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2015)

As someone who knows bullying. This isnt even close to being harmful.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Snowpiercer suffered from it's Asian director. Which might be racist, but Asian directors always go for some ridiculous, over the top trash that doesn't fit the movie, but they cram it in there anyway, because who the fuck knows why.
> 
> And that is why I generally dislike Asian cinema.



You haven't seen enough Asian cinema. Most of the Asian films the West eats up is crazy and wild, and then people presume that's Asian cinema is, weird. When those films represent less than 5% of asian cinema. There are tons of quite, thought provoking films out there.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> As someone who knows bullying. This isnt even close to being harmful.



I'll never forgive NegaDuck for what he did to you, Slice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

The stock market has been dreadful ever since masterpiece commented on it a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the Game of Thrones IMAX idea.  But c'mon man.  Old episodes?  I'm not going to an IMAX presentation to see episodes I have already seen.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2015)

dat stockholm syndrome doe


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)

Fuck you stunna


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)

Also I'm glad i missed the nostalgia circle jerking


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Also I'm glad i missed the nostalgia circle jerking



I for one cannot wait for Detective's never ending monologue about how Toronto is superior to everything in Europe once he gets back.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Snowpiercer suffered from it's Asian director. Which might be racist, but Asian directors always go for some ridiculous, over the top trash that doesn't fit the movie, but they cram it in there anyway, because who the fuck knows why.
> 
> And that is why I generally dislike Asian cinema.



Also holy shit

This is like

Legit retarded

Like I'm not even facetious or trying to make a funny


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I for one cannot wait for Detective's never ending monologue about how Toronto is superior to everything in Europe once he gets back.



I already knew this was a fact before I left, doe.







...


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Also holy shit
> 
> This is like
> 
> ...




You must mean that it's so legit that you feel retarded for not figuring it out yourself.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective is like one of those American patriots that'll go to Paris and eat at McDonald's and Pizza Hut. Except Canada has no exports and so is making due with putting maple syrup on his fish and chips.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Detective is like one of those American patriots that'll go to Paris and eat at McDonald's and Pizza Hut. Except Canada has no exports and so is making due with putting maple syrup on his fish and chips.



What're English exports, gingivitis and chavs? 

Then again you're middle eastern your exports blowup before getting out of port


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective has Tim Hortons.  A very nice establishment if I do say so myself.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2015)

I imagine him being more of a door-to-door bible salesman preaching the Canadian Gospel.


Hey buddy, have you heard of the wonders that await you in Canada Land?


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Detective is like one of those American patriots that'll go to Paris and eat at McDonald's and Pizza Hut. Except Canada has no exports and so is making due with putting maple syrup on his fish and chips.



I dunno man, make fun all you want, but there is just something depressing about traveling to a new and foreign place, hoping that it's more exotic and exciting than home...



... and finding out that home court still holds a considerable advantage. But then again, I should have known when I read that Toronto is considered the #4 place to live in the world when it comes to standard of living/quality, and London is # 55.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective is a good salesman.  If he came to your door and told you he wanted to talk to you about our lord and savior Jesus Christ; most of you would let him in.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> I imagine him being more of a door-to-door bible salesman preaching the Canadian Gospel.
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, have you heard of the wonders that await you in Canada Land? The true land of freedom, prosperity, the real American dream and sexy foreign ladies.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

I bet Detective could talk a girl into sleeping with Stunna and Gesy.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I bet Detective could talk a girl into sleeping with Stunna and Gesy.



I would be the ultimate wingman. And have done so IRL before. 

Stunna knows, cause he comes to me for advice often. 

BTW Stunna, I never said it before, but you're welcome for Meghan.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Dat UP Gambit


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The stock market has been dreadful ever since masterpiece commented on it a couple of weeks back.



I know ‏‏‏


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I know ‏‏‏



On the other hand, thanks for causing the price of a barrel of oil to tumble down to $40 dude.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Stunna, have you met any lovely young ladies that draw your interest on campus?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

That is yet to be seen; I move into my dorm tomorrow.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

For Tetra and Masterblackness:



> Following his break-out hit Drive and the divisive Only God Forgives, it was confirmed late last year that Nicolas Winding Refn would be returning to Los Angeles with a horror film featuring an all-female cast titled Neon Demon. We?ve now got confirmation on who?ll lead the film, as The Wrap reports and Refn confirms Elle Fanning is set to take part. The actress, who has been seen recently in Maleficent but is perhaps best known around these parts for Somewhere, will play ?an aspiring model who is caught in a world of beauty and demise.?
> 
> Scripted by Refn and Mary Laws, the director previously said, ?One morning I woke and realized I was both surrounded and dominated by women. Strangely, a sudden urge was planted in me to make a horror film about vicious beauty. After making DRIVE and falling madly in love with the electricity of Los Angeles, I knew I had to return to tell the story of THE NEON DEMON.? Cliff Martinez will return to score, while frequent collaborator Matthew Newman will edit, and Philippe Le Sourd (The Grandmaster) will shoot the film, which kicks off production this March.







Stunna said:


> That is yet to be seen; I move into my dorm tomorrow.



Just be casual about the whole experience, and don't play your cards so close to your heart, dude.

I have told you before that there is no shame in letting a girl know you find her attractive and interesting. And if she doesn't feel the same, it's her loss.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

I knew about Refn making a horror, but Elle Fanning makes this a lot more interesting


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Relevant as fuck:



1981 and 2015 share the same dates.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia, are you planning on taking the plunge and purchasing a 4K TV this year? I am contemplating... but the recent CES 2015 show announcements today haven't really blown my mind.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

The Sony 4K TV looks really good


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> The Sony 4K TV looks really good



They all do, but the specs need to justify the price, though.

There will be people who carelessly spend a couple thousand or more on these TV's, not realizing they aren't getting the best product for the price.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

This is minority report level shit 

[YOUTUBE]ryRQtKLpAGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

Man, I haven't seen a REC movie past 2 and Quarantine. They released 3 and 4 now?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia, are you planning on taking the plunge and purchasing a 4K TV this year? I am contemplating... but the recent CES 2015 show announcements today haven't really blown my mind.


I'm going to get the new Walkman dude.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to get the new Walkman dude.



I dunno man, I saw that Walkman ZX2 clip on YT, and for $600-700 dollars, I expect something that plays more than just music alone.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)

That item is for people that have too much money and know next to nothing about music files and quality


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> This is minority report level shit
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ryRQtKLpAGQ[/YOUTUBE]



I can agree that it's definitely a level of shit, of some sort.

That's a hideous vehicle.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought it was $1200?


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> That item is for people that have too much money and know next to nothing about music files and quality



It it's defense, it does have the capability to play pretty much any music file type, in their native digital format. 

But it's just too limited for me, as other than music, you can only use certain apps.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I got the Guest Blu Ray in the mail today.  And I filed it away.  But seeing all of my stuff reminds me of something I have been wondering about a lot lately.  What am I going to do with all of my possessions when I die?  I seriously want some sort of tomb so that I can bury all of my stuff with me.  Do they still do catacombs in Europe?


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> I can agree that it's definitely a level of shit, of some sort.
> 
> That's a hideous vehicle.



It's just a concept
You like Audi, so I don't think you know what hideous is


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

btw.  I'm all in on that Neon Demon idea.  Gotta enjoy that Elle Fanning prime run before it is too late.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I got the Guest Blu Ray in the mail today.  And I filed it away.  But seeing all of my stuff reminds me of something I have been wondering about a lot lately.  What am I going to do with all of my possessions when I die?  I seriously want some sort of tomb so that I can bury all of my stuff with me.  Do they still do catacombs in Europe?



  

Do you ever plan on settling down and possibly passing on your legacy of top tier trolling?



Masterpiece said:


> It's just a concept
> You like Audi, so I don't think you know what hideous is



Audi >>>>>>> Benz in styling


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Only if it makes sense financially.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> btw.  I'm all in on that Neon Demon idea.  Gotta enjoy that Elle Fanning prime run before it is too late.



Dat smile tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

The next generation won't value our possessions the way that we do.  They will turn around and sell everything.  Probably for a fraction of what it is worth.  Do you really want to leave anything behind for people like that?  I don't.  I will donate my comic book art to a museum before I let some greasy distant cousin get their hands on it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The next generation won't value our possessions the way that we do.  They will turn around and sell everything.  Probably for a fraction of what it is worth.  Do you really want to leave anything behind for people like that?  I don't.  I will donate my comic book art to a museum before I let some greasy distant cousin get their hands on it.


I actually came into a collection of comics, myself. A relative gave them to me thinking I read comics just because I'm into nerdy shit. I plan on selling them, though I made sure to give my friends who do read comics have their pickings first.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Only if it makes sense financially.



If I ever meet the future Mrs. Detective, and she has a similar salary to myself, one of us will be saving a huge chunk of it for the future, because it should enough to live off one salary alone.

And if that's not the case for the Mrs, it's okay because I have saved enough to be frugal for two.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna, are you done with community college?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna better graduate early.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Stunna, are you done with community college?



BB confirming he doesn't keep up with Stunna's Wiki page which states that he is just moving into his dorm soon.

He took a semester off to discover himself. And unfortunately lost Dat Chin as a result.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

...

Yes, I'm done with CC.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> BB confirming he doesn't keep up with Stunna's Wiki page which states that he is just moving into his dorm soon.


Get with the program Bluebeard.  Bookmark that shit.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna better graduate early.



If Stunna does not, I will be very disappointed. I like to believe we have taught him much in the way of wisdom, even if he is an uppity whippersnapper.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

No reason it should take him 4 years if he isn't working.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

So I just found out Elle Fanning got a crush on Ryan Gosling, and what I want to know is why is he staying with long expired Eva Mendes. When he could have Elle Fanning, who's still best till 2016? Maybe he didn't have the right connection before, but now that's she's doing a movie with Refn, he better get on that before it's too late!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2015)

I would usually tell people entering college to have fun, but I'd say this to Stunna - Learn as much as you can while you're in college, so that you can have more fun later on in life.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterscout on that research


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I would usually tell people entering college to have fun, but I'd say this to Stunna - Learn as much as you can while you're in college, so that you can have more fun later on in life.


and Yasha lookin' out for the long run


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Good looking out Yasha.  I hope Stunna appreciates the advice.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I would usually tell people entering college to have fun, but I'd say this to Stunna - Learn as much as you can while you're in college, so that you can have more fun later on in life.



I can agree with this. Most people waste away their 20's overindulging themselves instead of working hard and focusing on establishing an education and a career. The 30's are meant for the real fun, when you are financially secure, mature(but still a kid on the inside) and able to actually achieve the things you desire on a realistic level.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2015)

With that being said, I'm off to sleep. I plan to have some fun exploring the British National Museum tomorrow. Might have to come back on Thursday too, since I don't think I will get all the exhibits in a single day.

Already received a free London Eye ticket as well from a friend(it's shutdown for maintenance until 01/16, but since I'm here till 01/19, I can just go on the weekend of that final week).

Good night all!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish I could have met Para earlier so I could offer him the same advice.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Since we're on the topic, I'll share that I dropped out last month.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I wish I could have met Para earlier so I could offer him the same advice.



I'm happy with my life, fuck you


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 6, 2015)

DON'T YOU LIKE THESE A-WANGS?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

It kind of amuses me how Para changes majors every time he is about to graduate.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It kind of amuses me how Para changes majors every time he is about to graduate.



Why not list all those instances and what the majors were then


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

All I know Stunna only chance of popping his hymen is study groups and be the work horse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Why not list all those instances and what the majors were then



Art

Culinary 

Communications

Political science

Psychology 

Women studies

Social science 

English 

English literature


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Since we're on the topic, I'll share that I dropped out last month.



Really? wow, have you decided on trying something else?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Really? wow, have you decided on trying something else?



He's black so most likely he'll end up working for security.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Para, a fucking real life Van Wilder.  Probably not getting laid as much as Ryan Reynolds though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para, a fucking real life Van Wilder.  Probably not *getting laid as much *as Ryan Reynolds though.



Depends on the chicks music.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Really? wow, have you decided on trying something else?



Of course! I only went to school for a prestigious career, but something came over me and I didn't care for the financial freedom if I can't see myself content with what I do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Of course! I only went to school for a prestigious career, but something came over me and I didn't care for the financial freedom if I can't see myself content with what I do.



I had similar intentions as well, I  originally wanted to be an attorney until I learned a" Happy Attorney" is practically an oxymoron. It's a bit corny to say, but all the money in the world will  not bring happiness if I don't want to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

You guys still in that stage of " if I am not happy with what I do?"  Must be good to be unemployed.

I have many many friends who pursue studies/career of their dreams literally could not find a job within the first 3 years and now stuck in a shit job. One of them was in engineering with me in the military and asked me how I manage I told them plain and simple, " I want to get paid"


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm employed

So...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you have a bright future with said employment or do you need to get your papers to move up or find a better job ?


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a guaranteed employment in what I want to do through nepotism


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You guys still in that stage of " if I am not happy with what I do?"  Must be good to be unemployed.
> 
> I have many many friends who pursue studies/career of their dreams literally could not find a job within the first 3 years and now stuck in a shit job. One of them was in engineering with me in the military and asked me how I manage I told them plain and simple, " I want to get paid"



I've taken this into account, not only with researching professions of interest religiously, but also creating back up on back up plans for when the time comes to make a decision. My future is pretty much the only thing I take seriously.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Grape said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine him being more  of a door-to-door bible salesman preaching the Canadian Gospel.
> ...




This is pretty beta behavior, Detective. 

Canadians should try to distinguish themselves from America, not try to shine in their shadow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Can someone tell me whose dick Hayley Atwell sucked to get a comic tv spin off of a show no one fucking asked for?

Like what was the brain storming like in that room? 

"We need a show like Gotham!"

" I KNOW HOW ABOUT WE MAKE A SHOW ABOUT THAT CHICK NO ONE CARED FOR IN CAPTAIN AMERICA THE FIRST AVENGER *zip*!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Can someone tell me whose dick Hayley Atwell sucked to get a comic tv spin off of a show no one fucking asked for?
> 
> Like what was the brain storming like in that room?
> 
> ...



Peggy getting her own show before Luke Cage and/or Iron Fist is disgusting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Agent Carter will be canceled.  The question is when.  Over/under game time.  10 episodes.


----------



## teddy (Jan 6, 2015)

How much is there to even explore in that show? can't imagine there being much with the multitude of other mahvel projects covering as much ground as they do, and with anything mindblowing in scope being reserved for the big screen


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I know we go off the rails in this thread sometimes.  But I want to make something perfectly clear, to all of you.  Agent Carter talk will not be tolerated around here.  You will be reported to Para if you violate this rule.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

The Antman trailer was horrible as expected.

Might be even worst than Thor


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

It can't be worse than Thor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Did you not see that trailer? All the shown was him flying around on an ant


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Warudo is going to break that rule, Rukia.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 6, 2015)

*The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies:* 6/10 - Okay
Utterly ridiculous in every way. Definitely the worst of the mediocre trilogy.

On the bright side, I want to rewatch the original trilogy again to bleach this one from my memory.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Really?  They advertised heavily that we would get the trailer if we watched their terrible television show.  And you mean to tell me that the trailer wasn't even good????


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

*The Equalizer*

If you tuned in for Moretz, you're gonna be a lil' disappointed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia, they didn't even show a decent action scene.

No yellow jacket.

The sheep is calling this the best teaser ever


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *The Equalizer*
> 
> If you tuned in for Moretz, you're gonna be a lil' disappointed.



I didn't but I did think she would have a much bigger role.

Was she in it long enough for you to at least finish masturbating and did you finish the rest of the movie and how did you like it?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone got a link for the trailer?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Was she in it long enough for you to at least finish masturbating and did you finish the rest of the movie and how did you like it?


wtf? Do I look like Martial to you?



I don't masturbate in movie theaters.

And I enjoyed the movie. It featured neither jaw-dropping excellence nor was there anything that made me groan--it was just a pleasant viewing experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

The Equalizer was okay.  I saw John Wick the very next day though.  And it was much better.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

I would have preferred to have seen _John Wick,_ but my dad wanted to see _The Equalizer_ more.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *The Equalizer*
> 
> If you tuned in for Moretz, you're gonna be a lil' disappointed.



She need to lose some weight


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2015)

But whats up with Masterpiece's avatar? She looks like a Hobbit elf.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

yeah man, why isn't it animated anymore


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *The Equalizer*
> 
> If you tuned in for Moretz, you're gonna be a lil' disappointed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

Poor Gesy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree.  I am worried about some of these young actresses.  Their weight is exploding.  Moretz is obviously one.  Have you guys seen Hailee Steinfeld lately?  



She needs to accept some sort of action role; at least it would force her to work out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  I am worried about some of these young actresses.  Their weight is exploding.  Moretz is obviously one.  Have you guys seen Hailee Steinfeld lately?
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to accept some sort of action role; at least it would force her to work out.



To be fair, Moretz already seems like a fat chick. You can tell by her face that she would be naturally fat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

She'll be 18 next month


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> She'll be 18 next month



Yuck

Sasha Pieterse already turned 18


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

these girls aren't fat


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Chloe's prime was the first Kick Ass and 500 Days of Summer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Saw the trailer yet Rukia?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I would have preferred to have seen _John Wick,_ but my dad wanted to see _The Equalizer_ more.



Had to see one with a black lead huh? 

Can't really blame the racism when it is Denzel though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Yuck
> 
> Sasha Pieterse already turned 18



What's wrong about that?

Now we can talk about them in public environments.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

I did see the trailer.  It was very Marvel.  It seems like quite a few of their trailers have had a similar format.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> these girls aren't fat



You can't see it because you're fat too 



~Gesy~ said:


> What's wrong about that?
> 
> Now we can talk about them in public environments.



There's no fun in socially acceptable topics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Chloe's prime was the first Kick Ass and 500 Days of Summer.



Yeah, those were her best roles, she need to step it up soon, or she'll just end up like Natalie Portman. Remember her? Yeah, nobody does.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Portman hasn't done anything good in a while.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Dat prime Portman

[YOUTUBE]JhRW8J3gTuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Portman hasn't done anything good in a while.




about 5 years now


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't ignore me Stunna. Did he really choose it because of Denzel?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't ignore you; you phrased it like a rhetorical question--a question I don't know the answer to


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Black Swan was really good.  But I find myself wondering if that was all Aronofsky.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2015)

Dakota Fanning never did anything good


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2015)

accepted rectification

EDIT: she didn't have to do anything great; the point is that people used to talk about her, and now they don't


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

*Archer season 4*

Good stuff. Seasons need more episodes. What to start next....

_B+_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Black Swan was really good.  But I find myself wondering if that was all Aronofsky.



50/50. Darren wrote a nice screenplay but only Natalie can play the innocent girl turned evil,


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Jane Got a Gun is supposed to come out this year. That might be a pretty good Portman film. Knight of Cups also comes out this year too.

Ant-Man trailer was disappointing. I was hoping to see a better display of his powers.


----------



## SLB (Jan 7, 2015)

yeah the antman teaser was pretty bad


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2015)

*The League season 1*

First couple episodes I was thinking the worst but it ended up picking up a lot and I got quite a few laughs. Could be a little more actual football given the premise though.

_A_


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm a fan of that show, it gets better imo so youre in for good times 

The most recent season was dark comedy at its finest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

The Ant-Man trailer sucked. And I like Paul Rudd for the most part.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2015)

Horrible trailer. Way too serious.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2015)

is slice trying to be rukia now?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, those were her best roles, she need to step it up soon, or she'll just end up like Natalie Portman. Remember her? Yeah, nobody does.



Terrible example. Natalie Portman has enough terrific performances in her bag to deserve an early retirement.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2015)

No one remembers Natalie Portman? Never heard that one before.

Also, she's been busy raising a family in the past recent years, considering she's in those crappy Thor movies, she's still commercially relevant.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2015)

The World said:


> is slice trying to be rukia now?



I really didn't like it.
They should have made it as humorous as possible like the first GotG trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Nicely done Slice.  I feel the same way.  Ant-Man is going to be a major failure if it is as serious as that trailer.  Why cast Rudd for that sort of role?


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

Still watching trailers in 2015 I see...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

The trailer was really lame. The monologue was cringe worthy first of all. Second of all he needs a button to activate his powers


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Was Evangeline Lilly the really fit girl in the trailer?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2015)

Stunna

[youtube]kYQc5uAHDos[/youtube]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Natalie Portman is great.

The Thor franchise is a big black hole on her resume though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

And the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh yeah. 

I was reading an interview where she said it nearly destroyed her career.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

wasn't serious when I mentioned Portman, I just chose any actress that started acting as a child and isn't doing so well now.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 7, 2015)

Portishead are my new favorite band.

Much better than Swans


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2015)

Nobody actually cares


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2015)

I never get statements like this. They have nothing in common except being music. So how can they be "much better"


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 7, 2015)

Para who's the girl you have as your avatar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Natalie Portman is great.
> 
> The Thor franchise is a big black hole on her resume though.



Attack of the Clones says hi. She was half-decent in the first one. But mah God the second one


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Portman has done a ton of shite films. And she's an okay actress.

More attacks by Muslims in Europe, these Jihad fuckers need to be incinerated.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2015)

Its all over the news here.
Its simply terrible what happened.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Portman has done a ton of shite films. And she's an okay actress.



Yep. A lot of revisionism about Portman's career going on after Black Swan. She's a decent actress at best. She's been it a lot of bad films as well.




*War of the Worlds:* _F_

Spielberg has been a joke for a long while now. I'll never know why he's still revered.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Yep. A lot of revisionism about Portman's career going on after Black Swan. She's a decent actress at best. She's been it a lot of bad films as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her career is not great if compared to other revered actresses. Most of her career is compromised of stinkers. It's because she's attractive that she gets this hype.

War of the Worlds is awful. Thing is Spielberg is still a great Director, but he's become lazy and inattentive. he doesn't seem to have much passion anymore, his recent output is so bland.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Para who's the girl you have as your avatar?



Sharon Van Etten


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Why do you guys spend money on digital content?  All you are doing is buying the license.  For the love of god.  Always get the hard copy option!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Adam Lambert is the frontman of Queen??? How hard up for cash is Brian May.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

That seems like an onion story, detective.  Some fans are pretty psychotic though.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That seems like an onion story, detective.  Some fans are pretty psychotic though.



Yeah, like an anime onion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Stunna threw a fit when Belle chose the beast over Gaston.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

BTW, that Ant-Man teaser trailer was horrible. Not gonna judge the film until it's released, but Marvel dun goofed with the way they cut that trailer.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna threw a fit when Belle chose the beast over Gaston.



What? Shame on Stunna



BTW, Gaston in this clip:

[YOUTUBE]UGWZY9B_3ZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Those were not legit push-ups.  But it still takes a lot of strength to do fake one armed push-ups that easily.  Gaston is clearly stronger than the kid that tried to humiliate him.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Those were not legit push-ups.  But it still takes a lot of strength to do fake one armed push-ups that easily.  Gaston is clearly stronger than the kid that tried to humiliate him.



Yeah, he wasn't going 100% with the push-ups, but that kid still got wrecked.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Holy shit, a bunch of critic copy screeners of late 2014 films just got released. Including Imitation Game, Birdman, Selma, Into The Woods, American Sniper, the Hobbit: Battle of the 5 Armies, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

I got invited to Into the Woods last weekend.  Turned that invite down in a hurry.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I got invited to Into the Woods last weekend.  Turned that invite down in a hurry.



Good call.

I think I will bite the bullet, and take one for the team by watching American Sniper.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

There's this new girl that started at my work and if there was a 10 if I've ever seen one. I need to some how get this girl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Get advice from Vault.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Vaulto's advice is gonna be get her drunk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Vault followed that one girl to Waterloo Station.  Still didn't seal the deal.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 7, 2015)

Vault has some questionable tactics...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2015)

Just read about the terrorist attack in Paris, shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. :\


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Vault followed that one girl to Waterloo Station.  Still didn't seal the deal.



That's just creepy. 

The rise of the Right wing parties is here now. Good luck to the Muslims in France.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 7, 2015)

Can't wait for UKIP's blathering.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm concerned about Muslim immigration.  Because it really does seem like Muslims relocate to a new country and expect their new country to change once they arrive.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Vault has some questionable tactics...



Well considering that he admitted that girls are somehow always afraid of the possibility of him cheating on them, there is a chance he looks like a dashing gentleman who has multiple options of choice amongst the ladies.

Or an extremely shady looking friend. And considering his stalking ways in the underground stations, this is a strong possibility.





Violent By Design said:


> Just read about the terrorist attack in Paris, shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. :\



Yeah man, it was a sad day.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> There's this new girl that started at my work and if there was a 10 if I've ever seen one. I need to some how get this girl



pics or gtfo


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2015)

What do you care, she's probably too old for you


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

Knowing Enno she's probably asian too


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 7, 2015)

naomi is so fineeeeeeee
from wows


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> There's this new girl that started at my work and if there was a 10 if I've ever seen one. I need to some how get this girl



I'd give advice but I hadn't had a girl in over 9 months


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Knowing Enno she's probably asian too



White and blonde. And the most gorgeous green eyes.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> White and blonde. And the most gorgeous green eyes.



BTW Enno, I never asked before and don't recall you mentioning it in the past, but what kind of work are you in? For whatever reason, I always thought you were a university student. 

Or is this your job to pay for school/bills?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

I work as a behavioural analyst at a specialist unit, and work mainly with young adults who have severe emotional or behavioural issues. Ranges from children with sociopathic tendencies to children who will stab you to death if you gave them a pen.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> White and blonde. And the most gorgeous green eyes.



Does she looks exceptionally young? If not she ain't no ten!


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I work as a behavioural analyst at a specialist unit, and work mainly with young adults who have severe emotional or behavioural issues. Ranges from children with sociopathic tendencies to children *who will stab you to death if you gave them a pen.*



  

God speed, Enno.

I hope the pay is worth the risk, me old mucker.




Masterpiece said:


> Does she looks exceptionally young? If not she ain't no ten!



Masterrace quite possibly the only one in this thread who would consider a 4 or 5, as a 10/10.

Literally


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

90% of you people are obsessed with asian women, I don't have to prove you wrong


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2015)

We get it you're a racist p*d*p****, add some pizzaz or something


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't like Asian women.  Maybe for casual sex.  But be a white guy and meet an Asian girlfriend's traditional parents and see if you are still into Asian girls.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Asian women.  Maybe for casual sex.  But be a white guy and meet an Asian girlfriend's traditional parents and see if you are still into Asian girls.



lol wut! 

If you're white and Successful, you're a godsend to them


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Asian women.  Maybe for casual sex.  But be a white guy and meet an Asian girlfriend's traditional parents and see if you are still into Asian girls.



Why you no marry our daughter. You break hymen, you buy.

Really though asian families are materialistic beyond belief. Drive a nice car and its a done deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

The culture shock is too great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The culture shock is too great.



Since they revere American culture. Hell nah. Unless your girlfriend's parents are some old dinosaurs.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol wut!
> 
> If you're white and Successful, you're a godsend to them



Rukia is an old man playing RPGs, he doesn't know what a woman is.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukias stories are false

Or he's not white 

Either way he's lying


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Para is mad that I correctly predicted the collapse of the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't know if you guys have noticed yet or not.  But 2015 is shaping up to be the Year of Vault.  His posts have been sensational so far this year.  Gonna be hard to match his quality.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

If it's not in this section, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2015)

Taken 3 

The only thing worse was that trailer for the new johnny depp movie before it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2015)

I miss Vault


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

What new Depp movie?  Mordecai?


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes. It looks so insanely lame.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Depp is a killer for me.  I won't see him in anything anymore.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 7, 2015)

He used to be good. I really liked the ninth gate


----------



## teddy (Jan 7, 2015)

How long has it been since depp was in a decent film?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 7, 2015)

Since 2001, Blow


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

He's in Black Mass. Scott Cooper, Cumberbatch, & Edgerton, you're all going to watch!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Ennoea's rival Rindaman is killing it in the Ant Man thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2015)

Ant man trailer looked so dumb. Who green lit this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

When does Black Panther come out again?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2015)

Mordecai looks so bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn, even Cyphon jumped ship.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2015)

Why'd you have to do me like that Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

No hard feelings, If I didn't say it, i'm sure someone else would have.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

So when will be Stunna's year? Or Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

Well if you must know, I have a good feeling about this year.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> No hard feelings, If I didn't say it, i'm sure someone else would have.


Was going to 

Watch the movie end up being fantastic


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Cyphon, stay away from film club this week.  It was Para's selection.  No chance in hell you will like it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

It will probably be a film that shows people staring into the camera without saying anything


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So when will be Stunna's year? Or Gesy?


The year of gesy?  Get out of here with that shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia hating on Gesy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Gesy used a good Futurama GIF.  Much better response than we typically get from Stunna.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

If you guys got an all expense paid vacation to Jurassic world would you take it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Gesy used a good Futurama GIF.  Much better response than we typically get from Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

Probably not, Huey.  I have other vacations I would prefer to take.  And I only have 17 days to use.  (Also have about a dozen holidays I guess.  But I do love to travel.)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Probably not, Huey.  I have other vacations I would prefer to take.  And I only have 17 days to use.



But why would you take a vacation at a place where you work?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm going to travel.  Running the Big Sur marathon in California this year.  Probably another trip to Toronto.  Might go to England.  Going on a cruise from Rome to Barcelona.  I have plans man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

Barcelona man? Try the Caribbean


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

I have done that plenty of times man.  I have thirty years of solid vacations under my belt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have done that plenty of times man.  I have thirty years of solid vacations under my belt.



Why not do some real nature vacation ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

What do you mean?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean?



Go climb a mountain, swim with sharks etc


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2015)

*Yesterday*








*Today*


Rukia said:


> The year of gesy?  Get out of here with that shit.






Masterpiece said:


> Rukia hating on Gesy





Rukia said:


> Gesy used a good Futurama GIF.  Much better response than we typically get from Stunna.





*rekt*


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2015)

I tried watching _Fire Walk With Me_ this morning. Wasn't until I finished it that I realized I was just watching deleted scenes. I marked the general incoherence up to just bad writing. 

I guess I'll try again some other time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2015)

Anna Kendrick has tiny hands.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2015)

Empire was awful. Waste of Taraji P. Henson's talent. 

I wish there were better shows starring black people.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2015)

Grape trying to find the silver lining for his tiny penis


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2015)

What are you talking about Warudo?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 7, 2015)

You do not have permission to access this topic.
Error Code: 4:300025


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm glad I made it back in time to discuss Grape's micropenis. 2 inches of thuggin lovin!

The Woman in Black (2012): B/B+

Much better than the sequel in every way.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm glad I made it back in time to discuss Grape's micropenis. 2 inches of thuggin lovin!
> 
> The Woman in Black (2012): B/B+
> 
> Much better than the sequel in every way.



lol what? Why's my micropenis the subject?


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 8, 2015)

Black Sun made a post dedicated to your micro penis, fortunately he came back  to reason and deleted it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

Bitches I don't even know trying to get on my dick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> I miss Vault



He told me he left because of you.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

Lies and blasphemy.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2015)

*The League season 2*

Probably laughed as much as the first season. I had a feeling I would hate Rafi at first but he actually had some pretty good lines but I did confirm this season that Ruxin sucks. Don't like that guy. In my brief history with him he has never been very funny. Talking about this show and Childrens Hospital. Anyway, good season. Oh yeah, and Ruxins wife is really hot. 

_A_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 8, 2015)

I've just watched Inception for the third time. It gets better with every watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Ofcourse it does, it was made by King Nolan afterall.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 8, 2015)

God Nolan making that pleb Kubrick look the amatuer he was.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to travel.  Running the Big Sur marathon in California this year.  Probably another trip to Toronto.  Might go to England.  Going on a cruise from Rome to Barcelona.  I have plans man.



Try China or Japan. I think those might be my next trip. Either that or Australia. The time difference is going to be insane in either cause, though.

BTW...

*Film:* Tak3n
*Rating:* ★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* I kept waiting for someone to kidnap me from this film, and have a particular set of skills that could wipe the experience from my memory. Forest Whittaker's inspector character was the kind of person who would compliment his opponent for having taken a shit. His deductions were overdramatic, and stupid as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

One innocent comment about the tiny hands of an actress leads to two pages worth of dick jokes. Turrible.  Just turrible.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

I just woke up and the market is glorious


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Two good days in a row.  Global recession delayed at least another week.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I just woke up and the market is glorious



Are we talking about the stock market(the one which you bring bad luck to) or are you using market as a code for a elementary school crossing zone?


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

I do tend to pass out at school zones due to all the blood flowing directly into my penis


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

You're a stock broker MP?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm going to Scandinavia and Iceland this summer. You ever been there Rukia-kun?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweden and Finland.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sweden and Finland.



how the heck did you end up in finland?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I went on a Baltic cruise.  So I started in Denmark and I ended up hitting Finland, Russia, and Estonia.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to see the Baltic states. Are Baltic people less racist and wild than Russians?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

To me they were pretty similar.  The Turks and the Italians are the worst I have seen.  The Italians in Pisa are aggressive as hell.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd love to go to Italy, but I don't want to deal with Italians.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Understandable dude.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're a stock broker MP?



No, I just invest independently.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty sure he's with a venture capital firm though


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm going to Scandinavia and Iceland this summer. You ever been there Rukia-kun?



Any particular reason? Or just going for the experience? Either way, I think it's awesome that you're exploring. 

BTW, Scandinavian chicks


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> To me they were pretty similar.  The Turks and the Italians are the worst I have seen.  The Italians in Pisa are aggressive as hell.



Dude, fuck Rome. I have to walk around that city with one hand on my wallet at all times(or completely hidden in an obscure pocket), and any shopping bags firmly twisted around my wrist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Pretty sure he's with a venture capital firm though




Yeah you're right, the lucky bastard invested in Skype too.



Grape said:


> So you're in hot pursuit of Bruce's sloppy seconds, and Ashtons sloppy thirds?


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

So, I feel like ranting about this Paris attack.

Am I the only one who doesn't understand the uproar? It's being made into a giant freedom of speech thing, and I find it ridiculous. If you see a hornet's nest, you have every right in the world to swing at it with a baseball bat, does that mean you should? It's ludicrous.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a no trolling zone


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> So, I feel like ranting about this Paris attack.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't understand the uproar? It's being made into a giant freedom of speech thing, and I find it ridiculous. If you see a hornet's nest, you have every right in the world to swing at it with a baseball bat, does that mean you should? It's ludicrous.



Journalists being gunned down is no big deal???


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> So, I feel like ranting about this Paris attack.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't understand the uproar? It's being made into a giant freedom of speech thing, and I find it ridiculous. If you see a hornet's nest, you have every right in the world to swing at it with a baseball bat, does that mean you should? It's ludicrous.


I don't have a strong opinion on this one.  Hope the guys get caught and punished harshly.  Same feelings I have for all criminals.



Detective said:


> Dude, fuck Rome. I have to walk around that city with one hand on my wallet at all times(or completely hidden in an obscure pocket), and any shopping bags firmly twisted around my wrist.


I'm visiting Rome for three days this year.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't have a strong opinion on this one.  Hope the guys get caught and punished harshly.  Same feelings I have for all criminals.



Pretty much my stance as well


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I do think that the story is a bit overblown.  You know what I do think was a big deal?  Russian rebels shot down a passenger plane and everyone on board died.  And nothing ever came of it.  The story is completely forgotten a few months later.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Was that even confirmed?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

So will this one


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm visiting Rome for three days this year.  Wish me luck.



Dude, be paranoid as fuck when you are there. Do not walk off the beaten path. It's for your own safety that I say this. The city itself is beautiful with architecture and shit, but it's not very safe at all.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]bdNg9kjtOU8[/YOUTUBE]

This is like a Finnish Cliffhanger meets Air Force One except the President can't fight back.

This will be a train wreck for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

^ Taleran has already seen it.  I had midnight madness passes, but I skipped since I was tired.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

> While speaking at the Agenda trade show in Long Beach on Monday, Nike designer Tinker Hatfield confirmed that power laces would debut in 2015 and that they would be featured on the Mag. Release information, pricing, and availability have yet to be announced but Hatfield did say "there are still 11 and two-thirds months left in 2015," so be patient. Whenever Nike does debut the Mag to the public with power laces, expect them to be in a limited variety.



At least one 2015 promise is being fulfilled.

Meanwhile, I still await the most meaningful promise of all to be honoured...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Self tying shoes..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

We watched Ghostbusters in film club last week.  I think it has held up better than Back to the Future.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Those shoes are ugly as sin


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2015)

Rome isn't so bad. Italians can be crooks though if they find out you're American.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> So, I feel like ranting about this Paris attack.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't understand the uproar? It's being made into a giant freedom of speech thing, and I find it ridiculous. If you see a hornet's nest, you have every right in the world to swing at it with a baseball bat, does that mean you should? It's ludicrous.



Dunno, I think the uproar may have something to do with the fact twelve innocent people dies because a cartoon....


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2015)

People now gonna stab each other over laces


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Get over it Para.  They were Jordan's!  Of course the demand is high!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Get over it Para.  They were Jordan's!  Of course the demand is high!



Rukia is pro black people assault


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Dunno, I think the uproar may have something to do with the fact twelve innocent people dies because a cartoon....




And no one is saying, "hey, maybe they shouldn't have published in the first place".

I totally place blame on the publishers. Innocent people were killed, because a satirical newspaper just _had_ to push the envelope.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> And no one is saying, "hey, maybe they shouldn't have published in the first place".
> 
> I totally place blame on the publishers. Innocent people were killed, because a satirical newspaper just _had_ to push the envelope.



This isnt the cafe, we don't troll here


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

At least be funny... otherwise nobody cares about your opinions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

Para thinks his laziness is trolling


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Para, do you moderate this department?  Should we report trolls to you directly?


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Rome isn't so bad. Italians can be crooks though if they find out you're American.



I kept expecting potential thieves to escape down drainage pipes with an accompanying sound effect.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty sure Para can only mod in the music department. I bet that subforum is complete shit, dedicated to garage bands, and K-Pop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

> In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion



Pretty much everyone in this thread fits this description .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Pretty sure Para can only mod in the music department. I bet that subforum is complete shit, dedicated to garage bands, and K-Pop.



I don't even mod the MD

Stay mad


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty much everyone in this thread fits this description .



Even moi, Gesy?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

We need more straight posters.  We need Chee and Vonocourt to come back.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Pretty sure Para can only mod in the music department. I bet that subforum is complete shit, dedicated to garage bands, and K-Pop.



No one actually Mods that cemetery. It is however haunted by the Ghost of Boskov's false hope at reviving that section.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Last post get


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

